#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ubiquiti no Brasil!!

## UBNT-Chadi

Bom dia, caros amigos. É com muito prazer e alegria que venho me apresentar a vocês. Meu nome é Chadi Chakra e sou o novo Channel Manager da Ubiquiti no Brasil. 
A minha felicidade se define em poder lhes dizer, que hoje, nós temos o Brasil como foco. Temos vários projetos chegando aí, que vão beneficiar a todos. Tenho como objetivo, garantir que a experiência de vocês com o nosso produto seja a melhor possível. Estarei empenhado em lhes atender da melhor forma. Faremos um acompanhamento com os distribuidores para entender melhor a necessidade de todos. Estarei também auxiliando na parte de suporte técnico, tenho oito anos de experiência com Wisp e conheço bem todos os nossos produtos. 
Quero trabalhar juntamente com vocês, entender as suas dificuldades, buscar melhorias e novas soluções. Nosso mercado é vasto, temos vários provedores ao redor do Brasil e querendo ou não realizamos grandes investimentos. Vocês, Wisps, são a integração digital de nosso país, e nós, Ubiquiti Networks, queremos fazer cada vez mais parte do seu dia a dia. Chegou a hora de finalmente termos um contato direto, estreitar laços, poder agregar uma face ao nome, ligar para alguém e discutir problemas, ter suporte sem a necessidade de um ticket, serei a voz de vocês, a voz do Brasil dentro da Ubiquiti.
Por favor, não hesitem em me contactar para o que for necessário. Estarei sempre a disposição de vocês.
Peço que usem o nosso fórum para chamados de suporte , http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Portuguese/bd-p/Portuguese , temos toda nossa equipe empenhada em lhes atender.
Curtam também a nossa Fan Page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubiqui...125984?fref=ts.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## rogeriodj

Que pena, chegou tarde, paramos de comprar ubiquiti, ja chegaram os nossos 500 stx lite da mikrotik, não tem condição de usar ubnt, temos 2 caixotes cheios de nano loco m5, com perda de potencia, vai pro RMA, e volta com mesmo defeito. Ubiquiti em nossa rede, so os que ja estão instalados, pois ja substituimos os APs...

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Que pena, chegou tarde, paramos de comprar ubiquiti, ja chegaram os nossos 500 stx lite da mikrotik, não tem condição de usar ubnt, temos 2 caixotes cheios de nano loco m5, com perda de potencia, vai pro RMA, e volta com mesmo defeito. Ubiquiti em nossa rede, so os que ja estão instalados, pois ja substituimos os APs...


Rogério me passe um e-mail ou skype para contato por favor.

Att,

----------


## edmarmega

Nos aqui tambem ja temos uma pequena coleção de Nanobridge e bullet, e alguns rocket m5 torrados, bem não tao torrados pois dao sinal de wifi mas lan.....

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> È ótimo saber que tem algum representante direto da UBIQUITI, assim podemos não só tirar duvidas mais saber que o fabricante esta preocupa com seus consumidores. 
> Sucesso amigo..


Esta é a nossa principal preocupação, nossos consumidores. Me encontro a disposição de todos.

Att,

----------


## izaufernandes

Projeto bom seria projetar um equipamento que não perca potência e não queime a lan, enquanto vocês tem mercado não faz diferença más quanto agente passar a ter opção vai ter preço e respeito.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Projeto bom seria projetar um equipamento que não perca potência e não queime a lan, enquanto vocês tem mercado não faz diferença más quanto agente passar a ter opção vai ter preço e respeito.


Amigo, já estamos procurando os motivos dos problemas. Esse alto nível de incidência só ocorre no Brasil. Temos sim RMA por causa dos motivos mencionados, mas não em grande número como informado no Brasil. Estamos tomando as devidas providencias e em breve terei uma posição mais específica para vocês.

Att,

----------


## EribertoTorres

Comentei desses problemas brasileiros com meu distribuidor aqui e eles disseram que o índice de rma (deles) é baixíssimo. Meu maior problema hoje é a falta de equipamentos.

----------


## telworld

A minha rede é pequena ainda, mas estou migrando para mikrotik tambem devido incidência de queima, travamento ter de deslocar ate o pop para reiniciar equipamentos ubnt vai ter que melhorar e muito quanto a esse problema.

----------


## saporuga

UBNT Já foi bom to vendendo uns 50 nanos como peso de papel uns 10 rockets e uns 5 bullets e mais uma meia duzia de nanos bridge com diversos problemas. Porta lan queimada, equipamento que reinicia e trava sozinho. Horas e Horas tirando virus de firmware. estou trocando tudo pra MK e testando intelbras. só de equipamento queimado dava pra dar de entrada num carro zero pra trabalhar e financiar uma merrequinha.

Quem não dá assistência perde pra concorrência.

Me desculpe mais UBNT só indico pro concorrente!!!!

----------


## robertosreis

> Bom dia, caros amigos. É com muito prazer e alegria que venho me apresentar a vocês. Meu nome é Chadi Chakra e sou o novo Channel Manager da Ubiquiti no Brasil. 
> A minha felicidade se define em poder lhes dizer, que hoje, nós temos o Brasil como foco. Temos vários projetos chegando aí, que vão beneficiar a todos. Tenho como objetivo, garantir que a experiência de vocês com o nosso produto seja a melhor possível. Estarei empenhado em lhes atender da melhor forma. Faremos um acompanhamento com os distribuidores para entender melhor a necessidade de todos. Estarei também auxiliando na parte de suporte técnico, tenho oito anos de experiência com Wisp e conheço bem todos os nossos produtos. 
> Quero trabalhar juntamente com vocês, entender as suas dificuldades, buscar melhorias e novas soluções. Nosso mercado é vasto, temos vários provedores ao redor do Brasil e querendo ou não realizamos grandes investimentos. Vocês, Wisps, são a integração digital de nosso país, e nós, Ubiquiti Networks, queremos fazer cada vez mais parte do seu dia a dia. Chegou a hora de finalmente termos um contato direto, estreitar laços, poder agregar uma face ao nome, ligar para alguém e discutir problemas, ter suporte sem a necessidade de um ticket, serei a voz de vocês, a voz do Brasil dentro da Ubiquiti.
> Por favor, não hesitem em me contactar para o que for necessário. Estarei sempre a disposição de vocês.
> Peço que usem o nosso fórum para chamados de suporte , http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Portuguese/bd-p/Portuguese , temos toda nossa equipe empenhada em lhes atender.
> Curtam também a nossa Fan Page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubiqui...125984?fref=ts.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Olá Chadi Chakra, o que tenho a dizer que quando vi o primeiro nanostation pensei nossa que evolução, confesso que desconfiei pois sou da época de que usávamos os cartões pcmcia orinoco com adaptatoras isa em servidores clientes com placas mãe de pc isso em 1999, pigtails, conectores N, centelhador, cabo rgc213 etc,, para simplesmente conectar um cabo rj45 ligado na fonte poe e pronto!! só existia soluções caras tipo motorola canopy, só que o mais importante fui pesquisar sobre a homologação dos produtos Ubiquiti e para minha completa decepção na época ainda não tinham sidos homologados, tempos passaram e algumas empresas começaram a homologar junto a Anatel, vários certificados de homologação do mesmo equipamento!! achei um absurdo e pensei comigo o porque de um fabricante como Ubiquiti não homologar seus produtos num país que tem tanto consumo de seus produtos? passei a comprar os nanostations e usar no provedor.. para minha completa satisfação funcionamento bom, superou minhas expectativas só que em um belo dia de chuva veio o pesadelo vários nanostations soltaram aquele adesivo onde tem os leds e encheram de água.. problema que até hoje não foi solucionado nos equipamentos!! apartir desse dia comecei a isolar com fita isolante para evitar que solte, mas veio outro problema a perda de potência e a queima da porta lan esse não tive como prevenir e simplesmente parei de comprar Ubiquiti pois surgiram novos fabricantes nacionais e lançaram novos produtos que tem me atendido perfeitamente e ainda não tive problemas sem contar na garantia de até 2 anos como exemplo intelbras que já tem uma gama de equipamentos totalmente homologados e financiáveis pelo catão Bndes que para nós pequenos provedores ajuda muito. 
Agradeço no que puder fazer com relação as necessidades por mim citadas.. 
Atenciosamente,
Roberto

----------


## kfdigital

migrando para cpe oiw MaxxStation, 180,00 garantia de 1ano e homologado. cpe ubiquiti m5loco 220,00 homologado, garantia de 6meses. comfesso que os produtos da ubiquiti sao muitos charmosos, mas para nós comerciante o que mais vale e rentabilidade, e para mim homologaçao quem deve ser responsavel e a fabrica e nao revenda. Se da garantia para meus nanos queimados e os que ainda vai queimar, e melhorar esses preço fico com a ubiquiti.

----------


## misterbogus

Realmente as vendas da Ubnt para importadores Brasileiros devem estar caindo bastante.

me pergunto o porque só agora que a Ubnt que sempre pouco se importou com representação local e direta da Empresa no Brasil de uma hora para outra vem a aparecer no maio fórum de tecnologia e provedores do Brasil, que é o underlinux.

será que foi o motivo do lançamento da Intelbras que mais se orgulha de ter financimento do BNDES e garantia doque de qualquer coisa (rsrsrsrsrs). Para um dono de empresa isso significa possibilidade de investimento, parcelamento e médio prazo e troca.

De tudo, achava um Absurdo empresas como UBNT, Mikrotik não ter um escritório no Brasil. Um escritório na empresa não é so para vendas não pessoal, é mais do que tudo, representar que a marca, a instituição se importa e ve o Pais como mercado em potencial. Trabalharia melhor as informações e etc. Uma coisa que vejo quando empresas fecham com grandes mercados é primeiramente a abertura de escritórios locais.

O Brazil não gasta tantos milhões com Guerras e conflitos como os Países chamados de "desenvolvidos". Apesar da corrupção que temos nos meios políticos nosso povo é pacífico e progressistas! (mesmo a imprença e as midias de comunicação se esforçando para mostrar o contrário). A dificuldade nos ajuda a nos aperfeiçoar e nos adaptar. 

Sobre queimas de Portas LAN, PERCA DE POTENCIA. O BRAZIL É O PAIS QUE MAIS CAI RAIOS NO MUNDO E TEM TEMPESTADES ELETROMAGNÉTICAS!!!!!! RIO DE JANEIRO. 
O CABO UTP FUNCIONA COMO UM GRANDE ABSORVIDOR DE ONDAS ELETROMAGNÉTICAS. 
A REDE ELETRICA NOSSA SOFRE MUITAS VARIAÇÕES INADEQUADAS.
NO NOSSO PAIS ATERRAMENTO ELÉTRICO É UMA COISA SO PARA CADAS PLANEJADAS, 95% DA POPULAÇÃO NÃO TEM.

agora, amigo. tenta correr atrás do preju!

----------


## rafaeltdk

Bom dia a todos, tenho provedor em dois estados São Paulo e Rio Grande do sul, no inicio tive muitos problemas com queima de equipamento porta lan, aqui no Rio Grande Do Sul porem consegui contornar o problema, colocando simples SW com poe Over interno Feito na Empresa, Em são Paulo mesma coisa queimava muito equipamento usando somente a fonte original Ubiquiti, logo depois de colocar os power over sw, praticamente zero este problema, perca de sinal ja reparei que em alguns casos aparece mesmo, outra coisa e a nano m5 que endoida de vez enquando, porem tenho muito a agradecer vcs da ubiquiti, provedor mesmo so começou a existir e ter qualidade quando vcs surgiram, mas como qualquer outro aqui do forum gostaria muito de ver vcs mais focados no brasil fazenda homologação propia tendo estoque propio pra repassar para fornecedores no Brasil, e quem sabe montar parte dos equipamentos aqui para podermos comprar com cartao bnds etc, e claro isso iria reduzir o valor que hoje esta ficando salgado pra nós, e estamos partindo para outros concorrentes, como falei tenho alguns problemas mas ainda estou com vcs minha rede so tem mikrotik nos roteamentos tanto em São paulo quanto aqui no Rio Grande Do Sul, todo o resto e ubiquiti temos quase 2 mil clientes juntando SP e RS todos sao equipamentos ubiquiti nao tenho nem 1% de RMA creio que tem muito detalhe que ajuda a queima e perca de sinal nos equipamentos porem a queima da porta lan e possivel contornar so tenho mais queima hoje em clientes nas torres nunca mais, e finalizando gostaria muito ubiquiti de radios mais porrudos, para fazermos nossos ptps e nao termos mais problemas com pacotes, qualquer equipamento de vcs fora a airfiber que e otima, não aguenta passar mais de 30 megas reais de trafego, que acaba engasgando nos pacotes, se vcs tivessem radios com processador melhor e mais memoria tenho certeza que venderiam muito tb, mesmo sabendo que o custo poderia ser 100 dolares a mais ou ate um pouco mais, muitos estao partindo para outros equipamentos devido esta lacuna de vcs com radios com mais poder de processamento etc creio que me entenda. Muito Obrigado Ubiquiti.

----------


## maxibelo

> Bom dia a todos, tenho provedor em dois estados São Paulo e Rio Grande do sul, no inicio tive muitos problemas com queima de equipamento porta lan, aqui no Rio Grande Do Sul porem consegui contornar o problema, colocando simples SW com poe Over interno Feito na Empresa, Em são Paulo mesma coisa queimava muito equipamento usando somente a fonte original Ubiquiti, logo depois de colocar os power over sw, praticamente zero este problema, perca de sinal ja reparei que em alguns casos aparece mesmo, outra coisa e a nano m5 que endoida de vez enquando, porem tenho muito a agradecer vcs da ubiquiti, provedor mesmo so começou a existir e ter qualidade quando vcs surgiram, mas como qualquer outro aqui do forum gostaria muito de ver vcs mais focados no brasil fazenda homologação propia tendo estoque propio pra repassar para fornecedores no Brasil, e quem sabe montar parte dos equipamentos aqui para podermos comprar com cartao bnds etc, e claro isso iria reduzir o valor que hoje esta ficando salgado pra nós, e estamos partindo para outros concorrentes, como falei tenho alguns problemas mas ainda estou com vcs minha rede so tem mikrotik nos roteamentos tanto em São paulo quanto aqui no Rio Grande Do Sul, todo o resto e ubiquiti temos quase 2 mil clientes juntando SP e RS todos sao equipamentos ubiquiti nao tenho nem 1% de RMA creio que tem muito detalhe que ajuda a queima e perca de sinal nos equipamentos porem a queima da porta lan e possivel contornar so tenho mais queima hoje em clientes nas torres nunca mais, e finalizando gostaria muito ubiquiti de radios mais porrudos, para fazermos nossos ptps e nao termos mais problemas com pacotes, qualquer equipamento de vcs fora a airfiber que e otima, não aguenta passar mais de 30 megas reais de trafego, que acaba engasgando nos pacotes, se vcs tivessem radios com processador melhor e mais memoria tenho certeza que venderiam muito tb, mesmo sabendo que o custo poderia ser 100 dolares a mais ou ate um pouco mais, muitos estao partindo para outros equipamentos devido esta lacuna de vcs com radios com mais poder de processamento etc creio que me entenda. Muito Obrigado Ubiquiti.


Amigo fala pra gente com qual equipamento vc faz esse sw poe ?

----------


## rafaeltdk

SW intelbraz 8 portas coloco 6 em poe e deixo 2 sem segue imagem  fica mais ou menos assim ja serve como sw utilizo fontes 12v acima de 5 amper com isso pode cair raio onde for nao queima nem com reza as porta lan mais.

----------


## kamui

> Amigo, já estamos procurando os motivos dos problemas. Esse alto nível de incidência só ocorre no Brasil. Temos sim RMA por causa dos motivos mencionados, mas não em grande número como informado no Brasil. Estamos tomando as devidas providencias e em breve terei uma posição mais específica para vocês.
> 
> Att,


Se o problema de queima de lan e perda de potencia for realmente sanado, a UBNT estará melhorando sua imagem entre
nós usuarios do under-linux. Porém um empresa como UBNT não pode apenas vixar nos problemas como, queima de lan, perda de potencia, e ressecamente de cabo devido ao clima do Brasil.
Dar atensão aos problemas aqui mencionados seje ele qual for, nos da uma confiança a mais sobre a UBNT. Favorecendo então ao feedback.
Estarei acompanhando o topico.

----------


## kamui

> SW intelbraz 8 portas coloco 6 em poe e deixo 2 sem segue imagem  fica mais ou menos assim ja serve como sw utilizo fontes 12v acima de 5 amper com isso pode cair raio onde for nao queima nem com reza as porta lan mais.


Exlente conceito, de todos que fez isso. Teve algum que veio a queimar a lan, ou apresentar outro problema relacionado a LAN ?

----------


## rafaeltdk

o máximo que aconteceu foi travar o sw, isso em 3 anos de uso aconteceu no maximo 2 x, porem porta lan não queima nunca o sw tem algumas proteções na porta e isso acaba isolando a porta dos ubiquiti,de alguma forma e por isso não queima, não sou tecnico em eletronica alguem que seja poderia nos explicar o real motivo de isso ajudar, eu nao sei informar, sei que fiz isso num momento que não tinha mais espaço na caixa pra ligar tantas fontes das antenas e precisava usar algo direto em 12v, que no fim por acaso vi que nunca mais queimou as antenas, podia cair raio encima da torre que não acontecia nada, e antes disso dava uma chuvinha eu me borrava todo, nem dormia pois sabia que ia queimar alguma coisa, hoje cai raio cai o que for, esqueci de problema em porta lan nas torres graças a Deus.

----------


## maxibelo

> o máximo que aconteceu foi travar o sw, isso em 3 anos de uso aconteceu no maximo 2 x, porem porta lan não queima nunca o sw tem algumas proteções na porta e isso acaba isolando a porta dos ubiquiti,de alguma forma e por isso não queima, não sou tecnico em eletronica alguem que seja poderia nos explicar o real motivo de isso ajudar, eu nao sei informar, sei que fiz isso num momento que não tinha mais espaço na caixa pra ligar tantas fontes das antenas e precisava usar algo direto em 12v, que no fim por acaso vi que nunca mais queimou as antenas, podia cair raio encima da torre que não acontecia nada, e antes disso dava uma chuvinha eu me borrava todo, nem dormia pois sabia que ia queimar alguma coisa, hoje cai raio cai o que for, esqueci de problema em porta lan nas torres graças a Deus.


Amigo no caso vc coloca um sw em cada cliente ? Se for isso da um trabalho danado..

----------


## eamaral

Tambem tenho uma caixa com uns 50 radios ubnt, TODOS com a porta lan queimada!

O preço de equipamentos ubiquiti é bom, mais se colocar na ponta do lapis todos os prejuizos, sai mais barato trabalhar com mikrotik ou intelbras...

----------


## rafaeltdk

Nao em clientes nao uso somente nas torres por isso em clientes de vez enquando tenho algum equipamento com a porta lan queimada.

----------


## kfdigital

conclusao, quem tá danificando as portas lan e a fonte com tensao de 24v? já que foi solucionado baixando a tensao para 12v?

----------


## rafaeltdk

não é isso a algo com as portas e proteções da sw que protegem as antenas.

----------


## demattos

> Bom dia, caros amigos. É com muito prazer e alegria que venho me apresentar a vocês. Meu nome é Chadi Chakra e sou o novo Channel Manager da Ubiquiti no Brasil. 
> A minha felicidade se define em poder lhes dizer, que hoje, nós temos o Brasil como foco. Temos vários projetos chegando aí, que vão beneficiar a todos. Tenho como objetivo, garantir que a experiência de vocês com o nosso produto seja a melhor possível. Estarei empenhado em lhes atender da melhor forma. Faremos um acompanhamento com os distribuidores para entender melhor a necessidade de todos. Estarei também auxiliando na parte de suporte técnico, tenho oito anos de experiência com Wisp e conheço bem todos os nossos produtos. 
> Quero trabalhar juntamente com vocês, entender as suas dificuldades, buscar melhorias e novas soluções. Nosso mercado é vasto, temos vários provedores ao redor do Brasil e querendo ou não realizamos grandes investimentos. Vocês, Wisps, são a integração digital de nosso país, e nós, Ubiquiti Networks, queremos fazer cada vez mais parte do seu dia a dia. Chegou a hora de finalmente termos um contato direto, estreitar laços, poder agregar uma face ao nome, ligar para alguém e discutir problemas, ter suporte sem a necessidade de um ticket, serei a voz de vocês, a voz do Brasil dentro da Ubiquiti.
> Por favor, não hesitem em me contactar para o que for necessário. Estarei sempre a disposição de vocês.
> Peço que usem o nosso fórum para chamados de suporte , http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Portuguese/bd-p/Portuguese , temos toda nossa equipe empenhada em lhes atender.
> Curtam também a nossa Fan Page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubiqui...125984?fref=ts.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Amigo bom dia, poderia arrumar seu skype por que o mesmo nao existe e o email nao retorna com respostas, estou vendo o pessoal em debate mas os dados apresentandos nao conferem

----------


## alexandrecorrea

FALTA HOMOLOGAÇÃO, por parte da UBIQUITI !!!

Gostaria de saber o que houve com o 'RMA' dos cabos Level1 e Level2 .. Usei umas 10 caixas e eles estão ficando verdes, acredito que o proximo passo vão começar a dar rachaduras... o JAMIE entrou em contato mas não tive respostas...

----------


## ronei10

Boa iniciativa, você está no lugar certo, vai ter muito o que resolver aqui.

----------


## ronei10

Sobre a queima da porta lan, eu já estava desconfiado disto, pois mais de 90% dos meus clientes tem plano com wifi, onde as nanos são ligadas por poe nos roteadores e eu não tenho problema de queima de portas.

----------


## izaufernandes

> Amigo, já estamos procurando os motivos dos problemas. Esse alto nível de incidência só ocorre no Brasil. Temos sim RMA por causa dos motivos mencionados, mas não em grande número como informado no Brasil. Estamos tomando as devidas providencias e em breve terei uma posição mais específica para vocês.
> 
> Att,


Amigo, este problema existe desde a época que os nano station foram lançados e o problema sempre foi nosso. Dizer que estão procurando solução para o problema é a mesma coisa de me chamar de burro.

----------


## EribertoTorres

A questao da garantia eu acho que tem a ver com o distribuidor, pois aqui (Peru) o nosso distribuidor dá dois anos de garantia, e segundo eles, o ano extra de garantia é por conta deles. Se eles mencionam ano extra de garantia, acho que ai os distribuidores estao fazendo cachorrada ao darem apenas 6 meses. Ou eles sabem que os equipamentos sao propensos a ter problemas no Brasil e diminuem a garantia para nao ter que responder com RMA, ou tem alguma razao mais obscura por trás.

Em Lima, onde moro nao chove, logo vai ser difícil perder uma porta Lan por raio (houve um trovao a um ano atrás, e já haviam passados décadas sem o fenônemo), mas existem locais no Peru que chovem igual ao Brasil, e ao menos aqui nao vi caso de porta Lan queimada como acontece no Brasil.

Hoje meu maior problema com UBNT (fora as 75% das NB com problema) é com o distribuidor que nao tem peca para repor e nem para vender. Eu nao estou na mao de uma marca e sim de um distribuidor, já que eles trazem MK e Deliberant também, pelo visto, vou ter que importar minhas próprias pecas se eu quiser trabalhar.

Eu também estou buscando alternativas a UBNT, pois como mencionei, nao quero ficar na mao do distribuidor e esperar 4 meses até que ele decida colocar NBs no mercado.

Nao posso me queixar do suporte recebido direto pela UBNT, que felizmente na última semana foi excepcional, e o meu distribuidor também me dá atencao, mas insisto: nao tenho NB para repor as 3 que estragaram (de um lote de 4). To com um setor pronto para operar e nao tenho rádio para fazer PtP, e antes que me digam para usar MK, nao posso, porque nao estao homologados aqui.

----------


## misterbogus

> SW intelbraz 8 portas coloco 6 em poe e deixo 2 sem segue imagem Anexo 43577 fica mais ou menos assim ja serve como sw utilizo fontes 12v acima de 5 amper com isso pode cair raio onde for nao queima nem com reza as porta lan mais.


vc so ligou os pinos negativos em série.
como assim.
mais uma coisa, esse switch é o 10/100 ou 10/100/1000 giga ethernet

----------


## rafaeltdk

tantos negativos quanto positivos nas devidas posições onde manda positivo e negativo pros equipamento pasivo

----------


## misterbogus

> tantos negativos quanto positivos nas devidas posições onde manda positivo e negativo pros equipamento pasivo


HAA SIM,
agora que fui reparar, usou o proprio barramento de retorno positivo da placa para voltar na fonte.
showw.

----------


## RCINFONET

uso ubnt a quase 3 anos, ptp 100% ubnt e ptmp uns 60 % da rede já e nunca queimou uma porta lan, nas torres só uso bateria estacionaria com carregador flutuante para alimentação, tudo em 12 volts. recentemente comprei um lote de 75 airgrids e 3 peças apresentaram problemas 1 mes depois da atualizaçao do firmware 5.3 original, para o 5.5.2, a taxa da rede caiu pra 10 mbps e deu perca de acesso ao equipamento, não resolvendo nem subindo firm via tftp.

----------


## kfdigital

aqui a maioria dos defeitos decorentes sao perda de sinal ou sinal ruin de conectar,isso nos equipamento dos clientes e raro a queima de porta lan, e o pior que dizem nao ter como trocar ou reculperar pois nao existe no comercio a venda o chip de RF, resultado vira peso de papel, nas torre tenho rocket, nanobhight ou nanostation nunca me deram defeito ou travamento, aqui uso as fonte original, a incidencia de raios ou chuva na minha regiao e pequena. acho que isso me favorece.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Quando observei este tópico imediatamente me registrei para tentar algo com este suposto representante da UBNT pois tenho vários equipamentos com problemas relatados por todos aqui , porém como você não consegui sucesso em contato com o mesmo problema email errado assim como skype.
> Minha primeira vez aqui neste fórum mas gostaria de uma opinião . porque os administradores e moderadores aqui deste fórum deixam este tipo de pessoas que se dizem autorizadas entrar aqui e tomarem nosso tempo ? deveriam averiguar principalmente se tratando de um assunto sério , pois pelo o que eu vejo esta mais para um RECLAME AQUI do que um debate.


Eu acho válida a iniciativa, pois neste tópico ele fez sua apresentacao e nós nossas queixas. Ele ficou com a missao de "livrar a barra" da UBNT aqui no Brasil e está tentando resolver os problemas que apresentamos. Creio que mesmo descontentes e mesmo que muitos já optaram por nao comprar mais UBNT, devemos dar um crédito ao guri, quem sabe depois dessa debandada eles nao arrumem os nossos problemas?

Andei vendo a linha da Mikrotik depois do MUM em Lima e sinceramente é uma tremenda alternativa a UBNT, mas aqui me faltam alguns itens que figuram na página oficial e nao é vendido aqui, entao a culpa é do distribuidor. Algo que salvou a MK foi a RF Elements com seus cases e antenas, coisa que faltava na linha MK, mas que encarece o preco do conjunto.

Outra alternativa que tenho aqui é a L-com com seus CPES, cujo qual o de 5.8 GHz dá um banho de funcionalides no Rocket, pois posso usar como CPE no cliente ou como AP para ponto a ponto ou ponto-multiponto, bastando acrescentar a antena externa, o qual oferece suporte a antena externa 2x2 (O Rocket só oferece a antena externa 2x2).

Tp-Link nao é uma alternativa para uso externo para mim, pois o CPE da frequência 2.4GHz (TL-WA5210G) nao é N e o software é horrível, embora tenha lido que já pensaram em um hack e pode ser possível receber o AirOS e daí o DD-WRT, mas como nao acho justo usar equipamento com sistema hackeado e corro o risco de transformar um CPE em tijolo, nao arrisco. O CPE da TP-Link em 5.8 GHz (TL-WA7510N) sim é uma alternativa, embora tenha o software horrível e nao tenha TDMA (o L-Com também nao tem TDMA).

Agora, a melhor alternativa que tenho visto seria a Deliberant, com CPEs mais baratos que os da UBNT e com TDMA, e segundo dizem, 60K PPS. Uma excelente alternativa para montar células PtMP ou para PtP, embora o custo do CPE para o cliente para mim seja 7 dólares mais caro que a solucao em 5.8 GHz da UBNT (Nano Loco M5).

Sem puxar saco, até porque ando aborrecido com a UBNT com as minhas 3 Nanobridges paradas, das empresas que eu posso comprar, é a única que tive acesso ao suporte de forma fácil. A que ganha em suporte (aqui no Peru) é a TP-Link, onde o distribuidor montou um stand na maior galeria de informática do Peru, basta chegar lá com o que você nao souber mexer que eles tem ensinam e configuram. Meu distribuidor UBNT também me oferece essa facilidade, e inclusive se dispoe a ajudar na realizacao de projetos, com capacitacoes, treinamentos e afins, mas tanto no caso da Tp-Link ou da UBNT, esse suporte nao é oficial e sim através do distribuidor Master aqui. Suporte oficial da UBNT estou vendo agora com o Chady, com o Jamie e vi o Matt Hard passeando por aqui. O fórum oficial da UBNT está muito melhor agora, separado por temas e idiomas, e vi que minha primeira postagem apareceu, assim como também já me indicaram como ter acesso ao aircontrol2 beta.

Finalizando: embora tarde para muitos, mas a UBNT decidiu dar um suporte local um pouco melhor, falta um escritório oficial e a homologacao dos produtos por parte da UBNT e nao deixar na mao das distribuidoras.

----------


## ALLISSON

> Amigo bom dia, poderia arrumar seu skype por que o mesmo nao existe e o email nao retorna com respostas, estou vendo o pessoal em debate mas os dados apresentandos nao conferem


Só se for com vc amigo, pois adicionei ele no meu skype, tirei duvidas com ele, cara super antecioso. reveja ai !

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Comentei desses problemas brasileiros com meu distribuidor aqui e eles disseram que o índice de rma (deles) é baixíssimo. Meu maior problema hoje é a falta de equipamentos.


Como disse estamos enfrentando este alto índice de problemas somente aqui no Brasil. Estarei recolhendo alguns equipamentos para enviar para o nosso time averiguar corretamente o que está acontecendo.




> Bom dia a todos, tenho provedor em dois estados São Paulo e Rio Grande do sul, no inicio tive muitos problemas com queima de equipamento porta lan, aqui no Rio Grande Do Sul porem consegui contornar o problema, colocando simples SW com poe Over interno Feito na Empresa, Em são Paulo mesma coisa queimava muito equipamento usando somente a fonte original Ubiquiti, logo depois de colocar os power over sw, praticamente zero este problema, perca de sinal ja reparei que em alguns casos aparece mesmo, outra coisa e a nano m5 que endoida de vez enquando, porem tenho muito a agradecer vcs da ubiquiti, provedor mesmo so começou a existir e ter qualidade quando vcs surgiram, mas como qualquer outro aqui do forum gostaria muito de ver vcs mais focados no brasil fazenda homologação propia tendo estoque propio pra repassar para fornecedores no Brasil, e quem sabe montar parte dos equipamentos aqui para podermos comprar com cartao bnds etc, e claro isso iria reduzir o valor que hoje esta ficando salgado pra nós, e estamos partindo para outros concorrentes, como falei tenho alguns problemas mas ainda estou com vcs minha rede so tem mikrotik nos roteamentos tanto em São paulo quanto aqui no Rio Grande Do Sul, todo o resto e ubiquiti temos quase 2 mil clientes juntando SP e RS todos sao equipamentos ubiquiti nao tenho nem 1% de RMA creio que tem muito detalhe que ajuda a queima e perca de sinal nos equipamentos porem a queima da porta lan e possivel contornar so tenho mais queima hoje em clientes nas torres nunca mais, e finalizando gostaria muito ubiquiti de radios mais porrudos, para fazermos nossos ptps e nao termos mais problemas com pacotes, qualquer equipamento de vcs fora a airfiber que e otima, não aguenta passar mais de 30 megas reais de trafego, que acaba engasgando nos pacotes, se vcs tivessem radios com processador melhor e mais memoria tenho certeza que venderiam muito tb, mesmo sabendo que o custo poderia ser 100 dolares a mais ou ate um pouco mais, muitos estao partindo para outros equipamentos devido esta lacuna de vcs com radios com mais poder de processamento etc creio que me entenda. Muito Obrigado Ubiquiti.


Amigo agradeço por estar sempre utilizando os nossos produtos. Em relação a equipamentos mais poderosos estamos com projetos já em andamento, mas por padrão é suposto de se conseguir mais que 30Mb de troghput no equipamento. O chipset 7240 tem capacidade de aproximadamente 15kpps, o que de fato lhe oferece mais que 30mb. Talvez esteja enfrentando outros problemas nao relacionados a capacidade de processamento de nosso equipamento. Me encontro a sua disposição para sanar quaisquer outras dúvidas que tenha. Lhe garanto que estamos trabalhando para sempre trazer novidades. 




> SW intelbraz 8 portas coloco 6 em poe e deixo 2 sem segue imagem Anexo 43577 fica mais ou menos assim ja serve como sw utilizo fontes 12v acima de 5 amper com isso pode cair raio onde for nao queima nem com reza as porta lan mais.


Amigo muito interessante a solução encontrada por você, me fez pensar na hipótese de termos algum problema relacionado as nossas fontes. Estarei repassando a informação para o nosso time de engenharia e assim que tiver uma resposta posto aqui para vocês. Parabéns pela iniciativa.




> Se o problema de queima de lan e perda de potencia for realmente sanado, a UBNT estará melhorando sua imagem entre
> nós usuarios do under-linux. Porém um empresa como UBNT não pode apenas vixar nos problemas como, queima de lan, perda de potencia, e ressecamente de cabo devido ao clima do Brasil.
> Dar atensão aos problemas aqui mencionados seje ele qual for, nos da uma confiança a mais sobre a UBNT. Favorecendo então ao feedback.
> Estarei acompanhando o topico.


Estamos verificando o que está ocorrendo no Brasil, e se necessário for agregaremos mais proteções aos nossos equipamentos.




> Amigo bom dia, poderia arrumar seu skype por que o mesmo nao existe e o email nao retorna com respostas, estou vendo o pessoal em debate mas os dados apresentandos nao conferem


Amigo recebi normalmente seu convite no meu e-mail. E ja tive várias pessoas me adicionando no skype. Como Paulo dias, Alif e outros. Acredito que tenha efetuado este post antes de ter a certeza que o e-mail chegou pois o mesmo se encontra na minha caixa de entrada e estarei lhe respondendo em breve.




> FALTA HOMOLOGAÇÃO, por parte da UBIQUITI !!!
> 
> Gostaria de saber o que houve com o 'RMA' dos cabos Level1 e Level2 .. Usei umas 10 caixas e eles estão ficando verdes, acredito que o proximo passo vão começar a dar rachaduras... o JAMIE entrou em contato mas não tive respostas...


Estarei verificando com o Jaime a respeito de seu caso. Por favor me envie detalhes para [email protected].




> Boa iniciativa, você está no lugar certo, vai ter muito o que resolver aqui.


Obrigado amigo. Estarei trabalhando muito para atender vocês  :Big Grin: !




> Sobre a queima da porta lan, eu já estava desconfiado disto, pois mais de 90% dos meus clientes tem plano com wifi, onde as nanos são ligadas por poe nos roteadores e eu não tenho problema de queima de portas.


Amigo poderia por favor de descrever melhor o processo? É um roteador com poe isso?




> Amigo, este problema existe desde a época que os nano station foram lançados e o problema sempre foi nosso. Dizer que estão procurando solução para o problema é a mesma coisa de me chamar de burro.


Amigo não quis dizer que o problema nunca existiu, mas sim que a alta incidência tenha começado agora. E é por isso que estamos investigando as causas.




> Quando observei este tópico imediatamente me registrei para tentar algo com este suposto representante da UBNT pois tenho vários equipamentos com problemas relatados por todos aqui , porém como você não consegui sucesso em contato com o mesmo problema email errado assim como skype.
> Minha primeira vez aqui neste fórum mas gostaria de uma opinião . porque os administradores e moderadores aqui deste fórum deixam este tipo de pessoas que se dizem autorizadas entrar aqui e tomarem nosso tempo ? deveriam averiguar principalmente se tratando de um assunto sério , pois pelo o que eu vejo esta mais para um RECLAME AQUI do que um debate.


Amigo todos os contatos estão funcionando. Tanto e-mail quanto Skype. Acredito que tenha se equivocado em responder ao tópico da maneira como respondeu sem ao menos ter tentando me adicionar, apenas acreditando no post de nosso outro amigo, que de fato conseguiu entrar em contato comigo, só não postou aqui que já o fez.

Podem continuar postando, utilizem também o nosso fórum http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Portuguese/bd-p/Portuguese para contato. Não tenho uma posição específica referente ao o que de fato está acontecendo, preciso que meu time de engenharia me de um veredito para que eu possa buscar uma solução para vocês.

Sempre a disposição,

----------


## EribertoTorres

Chady, pode ser problema relacionado a fonte sim, pois mesmo a fonte de um Tp-Link sendo muito mais simples, quem usa Tp-Link nao teve problemas, quem usa outros equipamentos até agora nao teve problema com a porta Lan.

Eu tive uma fonte de [email protected] que estragou recentemente e em um ambiente com aterramento (um hotel), sem incidência de raios, intepéries, etc., e nesse mesmo hotel tenho 18 aps de diversas marcas e nenhuma fonte estragada. Tenho Aps instalados ai com mais de 3 anos firmes e fortes, mas minha fonte queimou com menos de 8 meses. Como a fonte já estava fora da garantia, nao me restou outra a usar como peso de papel até que eu consiga abrir e ver qual componente queimou.

Eu acho que já ficou claro que Nanobridge e Airgrid tem erros de projeto, e como o Zé Alves mencionou em um clip de vídeo do treinamento dele: erro de projeto a gente (cliente) nao pode consertar.

Uma alternativa, dada a boa experiência do colega, seria o uso de fontes/switchs PoE como um desses: http://www.tp-link.com/pe/products/d...del=TL-SF1008P

(comento da Tp-Link porque fiz treinamento de configuracao dos equipamentos deles e conheco alguns). Sei que existem solucoes de outros fabricantes, procurem uma e vejam se compensa.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

para constar, tanbem tenho pilhas de ubiquiti queimados (porta lan 90%) e para minha surpresa as fontes com mais de 1 ano começaram a queimar uma a uma, resultado, ja tenho 10 fontes original ubiquiti queimadas.

----------


## Maclaud

Tenho 12 fontes queimadas com cerca de 10 meses de uso, sempre desconfiei que poderia ser mesmo a fonte, falei com meu distribuidor, ele ficou de passar pra vocês faz uns 8 meses, mas nao obtivemos resposta, estou usando nos nanos m5 fonte de 15V 1000ma e até agora acabou as queimas de fontes. 

aqui na rede é 100% ubnt nos clientes, atualmente estou satisfeito, meu RMA é praticamente zero pela quantidade de clientes que tenho, porem aqui neste forum a reclamação é geral nos ultimos meses da má qualidade dos equipamentos.

Espero que encontrem a solução.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Os problemas maiores são:

- Cabo UBNT resseca (Jamie disse que os novos lotes ja foram modificados)
- Porta LAN queima muito facil
- Presilhas ressecam e o radio cai, entra agua e queima (tenho uns 100 rádios aqui assim).

----------


## kfdigital

nunca vou compra esse cabo, e 3x o valor de um cabo normal de boa qualidade e ainda por cima esta ai o resultado resseca ... essas presilhas nunca confiei, sempre achei que elas foram feitas pra prender o cabo no mastro ou outra finalidade rsrsr, uso aqui um arame galvanizado com 2 volta e mais confiavel, nunca vi os produto pirata que sempre falaram por aqui, tambem nunca vi uma comparaçao com o original, sempre achei essa história de produto pirata uma saída para se livra dos defeitos existente, ou uma espécie de bode expiatório. essa historia e bem parecida com a saída que o americanos tiveram para invadir o iraque, dizendo que la tem bomba tem bomba, e no final só tinha um bom petróleo. voltando ao assunto do cabo, por que só as cpe ubiquiti tem que usar esse cabo?? outras marcas e modelos nao coloca isso na frente, acredito ser um erro de projeto ou desculpa.

----------


## granlabor

> Bom dia, caros amigos. É com muito prazer e alegria que venho me apresentar a vocês. Meu nome é Chadi Chakra e sou o novo Channel Manager da Ubiquiti no Brasil. 
> A minha felicidade se define em poder lhes dizer, que hoje, nós temos o Brasil como foco. Temos vários projetos chegando aí, que vão beneficiar a todos. Tenho como objetivo, garantir que a experiência de vocês com o nosso produto seja a melhor possível. Estarei empenhado em lhes atender da melhor forma. Faremos um acompanhamento com os distribuidores para entender melhor a necessidade de todos. Estarei também auxiliando na parte de suporte técnico, tenho oito anos de experiência com Wisp e conheço bem todos os nossos produtos. 
> Quero trabalhar juntamente com vocês, entender as suas dificuldades, buscar melhorias e novas soluções. Nosso mercado é vasto, temos vários provedores ao redor do Brasil e querendo ou não realizamos grandes investimentos. Vocês, Wisps, são a integração digital de nosso país, e nós, Ubiquiti Networks, queremos fazer cada vez mais parte do seu dia a dia. Chegou a hora de finalmente termos um contato direto, estreitar laços, poder agregar uma face ao nome, ligar para alguém e discutir problemas, ter suporte sem a necessidade de um ticket, serei a voz de vocês, a voz do Brasil dentro da Ubiquiti.
> Por favor, não hesitem em me contactar para o que for necessário. Estarei sempre a disposição de vocês.
> Peço que usem o nosso fórum para chamados de suporte , http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Portuguese/bd-p/Portuguese , temos toda nossa equipe empenhada em lhes atender.
> Curtam também a nossa Fan Page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubiqui...125984?fref=ts.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Caro Chad.

Nunca é tarde para reverter um cenário ruim e recomeçar.

Apesar de afastado de vocês, continuo um entusiasta por Ubiquiti. Tenho ensinado boas práticas de instalação no meu curso e os alunos saem da minha aula com boas perspectivas e solução para os problemas. 

Lamentávelmente a Ubiquiti deixou a bola cair aqui no Brasil, mas acredito numa retomada agora que existe um gerente regional para o Brasil. 

Seja bem vindo e desejo a você uma gestão de sucesso, porque o seu sucesso representa maior qualidade para o consumidor brasileiro.

Att,

ZéAlves

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Meus Parabens ao pessoal da UBNT. ate que enfim lembrou do Brasil...

----------


## rafaeltdk

Adorei esta parte que o amigo da UBNT postou ( Em relação a equipamentos mais poderosos estamos com projetos já em andamento) se tratando de UBNT vem coisa boa por ai, obrigado pela informação, me deixou muito feliz mesmo, espero que estes produtos estejam quase prontos, pois desde que saiu a linha M5 e M2 estamos indo pro 3 ano sem lançamentos, fora a a airfiber abraços e boa sorte pra nos e para a UBNT para os novos produtos.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Caro Chad.
> 
> Nunca é tarde para reverter um cenário ruim e recomeçar.
> 
> Apesar de afastado de vocês, continuo um entusiasta por Ubiquiti. Tenho ensinado boas práticas de instalação no meu curso e os alunos saem da minha aula com boas perspectivas e solução para os problemas. 
> 
> Lamentávelmente a Ubiquiti deixou a bola cair aqui no Brasil, mas acredito numa retomada agora que existe um gerente regional para o Brasil. 
> 
> Seja bem vindo e desejo a você uma gestão de sucesso, porque o seu sucesso representa maior qualidade para o consumidor brasileiro.
> ...



Obrigado pelo incentivo Zé. Acredito que nunca seja tarde demais. E com certeza trabalharemos duro para garantir o sucesso de nossos consumidores.

Att,

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Obrigado pelo incentivo Zé. Acredito que nunca seja tarde demais. E com certeza trabalharemos duro para garantir o sucesso de nossos consumidores.
> 
> Att,


É isso ai. Você vai tomar um montao de pauladas pela UBNT, e que com tudo o que sair do fórum e da tua participacao, provenha frutos com produtos melhorados e corrigidos.

Sei que o nosso prejuízo é grande com essas falhas, mas até a Intel lanca produtos no mercado com falhas e nem sempre faz recall, a atitude da UBNT (mesmo que tardia), em pelo menos tentar recuperar a imagem é louvável (nao quer dizer que eu concorde com o tempo que ficamos na mao sozinhos), mas acho que devemos dar pelo menos uma chance ao Chady para que este possa cumprir o labor ao qual foi designado.

Aqui no Peru eu aciono o distribuidor em questoes de garantia, como vocês tem feito ai? E sinceramente, falando em garantia, aproveito e deixo a sugestao: a UBNT tem que assumir a questao e garantia e exigir dos distribuidores uma garantia de no mínimo 1 ano, e que seja condigna e condizente com o equipamento comprado. Aqui a garantia é de um ano e o distribuidor por sua conta, como um "plus", dá 2 anos (um ano extra). O Distribuidor da Tp-Link dá 5 anos de garantia no produto. Por ai a UBNT já tem mais um caminho que pensar.

----------


## rrvelasco

> SW intelbraz 8 portas coloco 6 em poe e deixo 2 sem segue imagem Anexo 43577 fica mais ou menos assim ja serve como sw utilizo fontes 12v acima de 5 amper com isso pode cair raio onde for nao queima nem com reza as porta lan mais.


Excelente projeto!

Mas a minha duvida é: Dessa forma, você esta injetando 12v em 2 pinos da porta do Switch! Isso não danifica o switch?

Obrigado e parabéns pelo projeto.

----------


## rafaeltdk

> Excelente projeto!
> 
> Mas a minha duvida é: Dessa forma, você esta injetando 12v em 2 pinos da porta do Switch! Isso não danifica o switch?
> 
> Obrigado e parabéns pelo projeto.


Não danifica pois o sw tem proteção.

----------


## tcftelecom

Bom pessoal minha opinião é um pouco diferente,primeiro Nano Loco M5 falsificado,ai me digam equipamentos UBNT tem estrela para saber se é falso ou não(pois tenho equipamentos comprados em distribuidores de renome falsos)esta iniciativa teria de ter partido da UBNT ou seja a informação.
UBNT só apareceu neste fórum porque as vendas caíram tanto no Brasil quanto no Paraguay,somem todos equipamentos perdidos no Brasil é um numero alto e chegaram concorrentes,conclusão estes foram os motivos que a UBNT apareceu no fórum caso o contrario estaríamos aqui reclamando e perdendo equipamentos.
Concordo com o Sr Jose Alves,recomessem mas recomessem respeitando clientes Brasileiros com equipamentos que realmente durem ou pelo menos a nível de TP – LINK(estou com 200 na rede não tenho do que reclamar).
Pessoal esta glorificando a UBNT mas esquecem que só apareceram porque as vendas despencaram.
Mas esta é uma simples opinião de um pequeno consumidor.

----------


## telworld

Ubiquiti cachorro mija no poste e a porta lan ja queima, fora os outros problemas, como falei anterior travamento perda de sinal e essa falsificação que deveria criar um holograma de autenticidade para que possamos tentar identificar a originalidade...sei que não resolve mas ameniza.

----------


## eduardo_lg

Olha pessoal,

Em contato com o nosso setor jurídico, é possível sim responsabilizar a UBIQUITI por todos estes problemas, os quais nós também temos, que inclui estas falhas de engenharia e problemas de progressão de falhas e desempenho, devido ao que se vende no site e seus revendedores!
Em contato, me ofereceram a solução aos prejuízos de solicitar reparos financeiro, moral e caso for coletivo , um processo junto aos orgãos de regulação ( ANATEL, CREA, e Associações) para tomar providências junto a estes problemas que tanto geram prejuízos, difamação do setor e perda de Receita!
Estamos já levantando devido as grandes queimas e prejuízos ( empresa e clientes) a fim de solicitar ( mesmo que demore) a reparação, visto que como todos já passamos, os fornecedores e distribuidores "pulam fora"quando o fato é queima da LAN e perda de Potência, sempre dizendo que é QUEIMA POR RAIO.
Não podemos ficar parados e nem só esperando o fabricante pensar e resolver! PENSAR! 
Já estamos com um processo de reparação da danos contra um distribuidor famoso de UBIQUITI no Brasil, devido se omitirem em reparar e nos ressarcir sobre estes problemas. Já estamos negociando acordo!!
Em breve estamos acionando a Ubiquiti juridicamente , para nos reparar também!!! Deixo-os a par!

E Senhores UBIQUITI, não venham brincar em nosso país! Vamos conseguir responsabilizar os senhores por todos estes transtornos! VAMOS!! Nossa lei pode tardar, mais não vai falhar!!

Agora amigos, partam mesmo para outras soluções. Intelbras, TP-LINK e Mikrotik! São bem melhores, BEM!!

Abs,

[email protected]

----------


## misterbogus

Tem gente que cospe no prato que ja comeu. 

A lei brasileira diz que todo produto eletroeletronico vendido em território nacional tem que ter garantia minima de 1 ano. é ilegal dar garantia menor que 1 ano. responsabiliade do importador e do distribuidor.

Não sei se a jurisdição daria suporte a mover processo contar empresa de outro pais. que não tenha sede nacional.

Advogado ilude muito as pessoas, para ja mover processo, cobrar pelo inicio do processo. Se dar fruto ele ganha, se não der, ele ja consegiu te tirar uma farpelinha. Portanto não confiem muito em advogados, so nos que realmente já se mostraram sinceros. Pois a maioria vai te dizer que da para vencer e ganhar muito dinheiro.

Aprendi com uma amiga minha advogada que para ganhar uma causa na certa, o ideal é somente pedir o seu direito. no nosso caso, apresentar comprovação de RMA de produtos dentro do prazo de 1 ano e em conseguencia ressarcimento do distribuidor e fornecedor. São eles que te venderam e não a fabrica, a lei brasileira coloca a responsabilidade sobre quem vende de trocar, ou ressarcir o valor do produto. Agora se foi constatado defeito na fabricação e o cliente continuou comprando mesmo assim. Qualquer juiz vai cagar para vc, ja vi casos assim.
Melhor coisa doque advogado é procurar a ouvidouria do Procon.

Fora disso são danos morais, ai amigo é outraaaaaa coisa. possibilidade de recursos e etc. cada juiz vai ter um entendimento. Com possibilidade de Recursos interminaveis. Até parar no supremo, ai agente vai ver o ministro Levandovisk e o Ministro Joaquim Barbosa discutindo entre si por causa da Ubnt. kkkkk

O mercado te dá liberdade, se produto é ruim, e te da experiencias não favoraveis, e sua culpa continuar comprando dele. O juiz vai ter esse entendimento.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Bom ponto levantado pelo misterbogus: 1 ano de garantia obrigatória. Entao vemos que parte do problema é o distribuidor.

Em outro tópico, acho que o Filzek comentou sobre vício oculto, e isso é coberto pelo Código de Defesa do Consumidor.

E mais um detalhe que lembro do curso de Direito é a soliedariedade: o distribuidor ou importador é responsável no Brasil pelo ítem vendido, e ele pode pedir que a fábrica se responsabilize soliedariamente com ele.

As acoes devem ser movidas contra o distribuidor e este, se sentir que precisa de ajuda, seja a ajuda legal que seja (com indenizacoes, com ressarcimento, etc), este deverá incluir a fábrica como réu solidário. Tecnicamente como a UBNT nao tem escritório local e tampouco faz as importacoes para os distribuidores, os distribuidores individualmente devem ser acionados.

----------


## eduardo_lg

Amigo, Se pensa assim que bom!
Se leu por completo o meu post, viu que eu já entrei com ação extra-judicial com uma distribuidora!
O que tenho sobre isso, é que a distribuidora acusa a UBIQUITI de não efetuar as trocas e resolver problemas!
O problema é de ambas!!

O Negocio é: iremos atras dos direitos , devido o que se propõe na venda! 

Tenta você trocar seus equipamentos com LAN queimada dentro do prazo de garantia? Se você estiver no Brasil, duvido que conseguirá!
Estamos e vamos lutar pelos direitos, até que nos fale NÃO!! meu Advogado ( talvez não tão bom e lúcido como a sua Advoga) , quer lutar e ver onde podemos chegar!

Uma coisa é certa, a marca Ubiquiti não será mais como antes, pelo menos com o velhos consumidores!

Abs,

----------


## EribertoTorres

eduardo_lg, tua acao contra a distribuidora está correta, afinal ela te vendeu, e se ela acusa a UBNT de qualquer coisa, ela que se vire com a UBNT, perante a lei a responsável é a distribuidora, e ela que inclua a UBNT no processo solidariamente.

----------


## deanactive

Galera, aqui encontrei duas soluções bem estáveis.

1- Esse esquema de switch alimentado via bateria (12v ou 24v) por poe injetado no circuito de entrada da alimentação do switch, entrando 12v estabilizado.
2 -O mesmo esquema porém com fonte de notebook 18v 3,5a, dá pra ligar pelo menos 4 equipos bem, visto que o switch consome 1a e com 10% de sobressalência.

visto que - 24v*0,5a= 12w
12v*1a = 12w
18v*3,5a=65w

Trabalha basicamente com a mesma carga sem mudar a variação de do CI do equipamento.

----------


## MorpheusX

Eu não acredito no que estou vendo... kkkkkkkkk

Vamos la, o Zé Alves me conhece desde a primeira vinda UBNT no Brasil, e la eu tomei a decisão de usar 100% UBNT no meu provedor... Cara na moral, estou desde 2010 com equipamentos daquela ÉPOCA funcionando... Os unicos equipamentos que me queimaram foram as malditas AirGrids 5V (USB)... Tenho mais de 300 equipamentos em comodata, todos os equipamentos que tenho queimado eu guardo para alguma evento posterior, fui ver no deposito o que tenho queimado: 3 nanos LOCO m5 (1 porta lan), 2 (entrou agua)... 2 nanostation (agua)... E 45 ponteiras de AirGrid 5V... 2 nanobridge (perda de potencia)

Mas claro que fiz o curso do Zé Alves para aprender mais a forma correta de usar a freqüência 5.8... E recomendo a todos que façam... Porque não e só chegar e colocar a antena la não... Minhas Basestations estão com mais de 3 anos funcionando perfeitamente, com tudo em cima... As rockets e etc... Amanhã vamos centralizar todo nosso provedor em apenas uma unica torre, hoje temos 3 torres, duas alugadas, e que vivem dando dor de cabeça... Mandei aumentar minha torre mais 12 metros para colocar os equipamentos de 1 delas aqui e trazer todos os clientes para ca... Facil manuntencãop, hoje minha torre tem 50 metros... Boa para minha região...

Agora o que tem de Nanoloco M5 pirata vendida por aqui!!! So vejo gente reclamando que comprou, mais não tem a atitude de falar de quem comprou, assim mudaria muita coisa!!! :/

----------


## misterbogus

> Amigo, Se pensa assim que bom!
> Se leu por completo o meu post, viu que eu já entrei com ação extra-judicial com uma distribuidora!
> O que tenho sobre isso, é que a distribuidora acusa a UBIQUITI de não efetuar as trocas e resolver problemas!
> O problema é de ambas!!
> 
> O Negocio é: iremos atras dos direitos , devido o que se propõe na venda! 
> 
> Tenta você trocar seus equipamentos com LAN queimada dentro do prazo de garantia? Se você estiver no Brasil, duvido que conseguirá!
> Estamos e vamos lutar pelos direitos, até que nos fale NÃO!! meu Advogado ( talvez não tão bom e lúcido como a sua Advoga) , quer lutar e ver onde podemos chegar!
> ...


Gente fina, mas é isso que eu quero chegar
se o distribuidor e importador diz que a ubnt não quer trocar, problema é dele, ele é que tem que segurar o preju, e não vc.

isso queima em muito a UBNT por não filtrar seus importadores e não ter representante em território nacional.

agora se o distribuidor, te vendeu. e não quis trocar, ai amigo. é causa ganha, ressarcimento dos bens investidos.
puro e simples código de defesa do consumidor.

Isso é pilantragem de revenda, porque esses fulos compran no paraguai, revendem com 3 meses a 6 meses de garantia.

----------


## teletanbs

aqui estou tendo um problema com um unico nano que configurei ele como router, mais ele reseta sozinho!

----------


## maxibelo

> aqui estou tendo um problema com um unico nano que configurei ele como router, mais ele reseta sozinho!


Ja tentou desabilitar o função reset ?

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Tem gente que cospe no prato que ja comeu. 
> 
> A lei brasileira diz que todo produto eletroeletronico vendido em território nacional tem que ter garantia minima de 1 ano. é ilegal dar garantia menor que 1 ano. responsabiliade do importador e do distribuidor.
> 
> Não sei se a jurisdição daria suporte a mover processo contar empresa de outro pais. que não tenha sede nacional.
> 
> Advogado ilude muito as pessoas, para ja mover processo, cobrar pelo inicio do processo. Se dar fruto ele ganha, se não der, ele ja consegiu te tirar uma farpelinha. Portanto não confiem muito em advogados, so nos que realmente já se mostraram sinceros. Pois a maioria vai te dizer que da para vencer e ganhar muito dinheiro.
> 
> Aprendi com uma amiga minha advogada que para ganhar uma causa na certa, o ideal é somente pedir o seu direito. no nosso caso, apresentar comprovação de RMA de produtos dentro do prazo de 1 ano e em conseguencia ressarcimento do distribuidor e fornecedor. São eles que te venderam e não a fabrica, a lei brasileira coloca a responsabilidade sobre quem vende de trocar, ou ressarcir o valor do produto. Agora se foi constatado defeito na fabricação e o cliente continuou comprando mesmo assim. Qualquer juiz vai cagar para vc, ja vi casos assim.
> ...


Exato amigo, todo produto tem que ter no mínimo um ano de garantia. Por favor me informe quais o distribuidores que te atendem e que nao estão lhe dando o prazo correto de garantia.




> Eu não acredito no que estou vendo... kkkkkkkkk
> 
> Vamos la, o Zé Alves me conhece desde a primeira vinda UBNT no Brasil, e la eu tomei a decisão de usar 100% UBNT no meu provedor... Cara na moral, estou desde 2010 com equipamentos daquela ÉPOCA funcionando... Os unicos equipamentos que me queimaram foram as malditas AirGrids 5V (USB)... Tenho mais de 300 equipamentos em comodata, todos os equipamentos que tenho queimado eu guardo para alguma evento posterior, fui ver no deposito o que tenho queimado: 3 nanos LOCO m5 (1 porta lan), 2 (entrou agua)... 2 nanostation (agua)... E 45 ponteiras de AirGrid 5V... 2 nanobridge (perda de potencia)
> 
> Mas claro que fiz o curso do Zé Alves para aprender mais a forma correta de usar a freqüência 5.8... E recomendo a todos que façam... Porque não e só chegar e colocar a antena la não... Minhas Basestations estão com mais de 3 anos funcionando perfeitamente, com tudo em cima... As rockets e etc... Amanhã vamos centralizar todo nosso provedor em apenas uma unica torre, hoje temos 3 torres, duas alugadas, e que vivem dando dor de cabeça... Mandei aumentar minha torre mais 12 metros para colocar os equipamentos de 1 delas aqui e trazer todos os clientes para ca... Facil manuntencãop, hoje minha torre tem 50 metros... Boa para minha região...
> 
> Agora o que tem de Nanoloco M5 pirata vendida por aqui!!! So vejo gente reclamando que comprou, mais não tem a atitude de falar de quem comprou, assim mudaria muita coisa!!! :/


Exato, se falassem de quem comprou ajudaria e muito o nosso trabalho. Querem solução mas não estão nos ajudando a busca-la.

Att,

----------


## Candaten

Quem comprou no Paraguay se lascou!

Pois é pessoal, uma coisa é certa, com o advento da Ubiquiti nossos provedores mudaram em muito o perfil de atendimento. Tudo ficou mais fácil. Uma pena que os equipamentos não se adequaram, pelo menos ainda, com nossa realidade e fico com dó de tanta reclamação de queima dos dispositivos.

Nossa rede atende um dos maiores municípios em extensão territorial do RS, onde já atingimos agrovilas e empresas rurais a mais de 100 Km de nossa sede, tudo com equipamentos Ubiquiti, sem sofrermos com excessivas queimas.

Já perdemos equipamentos, sim, mas fruto de temporais ocasionais.

A Ubiquiti precisa, nesta nova fase que se apresenta (parece) indicar nominalmente QUAIS AS EMPRESAS que as representam no Brasil, onde poderemos ter a certeza de adquirirmos equipamentos com a garantia de lei e com o suporte do próprio fabricante. Chega de Paraguai, pois parece que os equipamentos adquiridos por lá não terão qualquer garantia.

Ficamos no aguardo...

----------


## kfdigital

> Quem comprou no Paraguay se lascou!
> 
> Pois é pessoal, uma coisa é certa, com o advento da Ubiquiti nossos provedores mudaram em muito o perfil de atendimento. Tudo ficou mais fácil. Uma pena que os equipamentos não se adequaram, pelo menos ainda, com nossa realidade e fico com dó de tanta reclamação de queima dos dispositivos.
> 
> Nossa rede atende um dos maiores municípios em extensão territorial do RS, onde já atingimos agrovilas e empresas rurais a mais de 100 Km de nossa sede, tudo com equipamentos Ubiquiti, sem sofrermos com excessivas queimas.
> 
> Já perdemos equipamentos, sim, mas fruto de temporais ocasionais.
> 
> A Ubiquiti precisa, nesta nova fase que se apresenta (parece) indicar nominalmente QUAIS AS EMPRESAS que as representam no Brasil, onde poderemos ter a certeza de adquirirmos equipamentos com a garantia de lei e com o suporte do próprio fabricante. Chega de Paraguai, pois parece que os equipamentos adquiridos por lá não terão qualquer garantia.
> ...


concordo com voce amigo, com a garantia de 1 ano as coisa já muda, e o mais esperado fica a lista de revenda oficial da ubiquiti no brasil! tomara que os preços nao dispare, senao nao vai adianta nada, ficamos no aguardo, forte abraço.

----------


## EribertoTorres

A lista oficial segundo UBNT:
http://www.ubnt.com/purchase/latinamerica

----------


## maxibelo

> Exato amigo, todo produto tem que ter no mínimo um ano de garantia. Por favor me informe quais o distribuidores que te atendem e que nao estão lhe dando o prazo correto de garantia.
> 
> 
> 
> Exato, se falassem de quem comprou ajudaria e muito o nosso trabalho. Querem solução mas não estão nos ajudando a busca-la.
> 
> Att,


CHADI, seria mais facil voce ligar para os seus representantes de forma oculta e efetuarem uma compra e pedirem pra colocar na NF a validade da garantia. Assim saberá quem esta representando a Ubiquiti de forma corrreta, com seus proprios olhos.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> CHADI, seria mais facil voce ligar para os seus representantes de forma oculta e efetuarem uma compra e pedirem pra colocar na NF a validade da garantia. Assim saberá quem esta representando a Ubiquiti de forma corrreta, com seus proprios olhos.


É uma boa, mas agora eles ficariam espertos.
Na hora de vender lota de revenda, na hora de apanhar, eles fogem. Pelo visto só o Filzek tem coragem de enfrentar a multidao furiosa (ele vende e fabrica). Agora temos o Chady que está recebendo a chuva de reclamacoes reprimidas por meses.

Galera, deem o voto de confianca e reclamem com o Chady, ele tá ai para resolver os pepinos, aproveitem  :Big Grin:

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Também estou gostando da posição dele...  :Smile:

----------


## EribertoTorres

Lembrei de um detalhe agora (lembrando que nao to do lado do fabricante, e sim dos provedores, até porque sou um, mas facamos justica):

Quando a gente comprar uma Ferrari ou Masserati no Brasil, e ela estraga, com quem a gente reclama? Com a Ferrari italiana ou com a matriz da Masserati ou com quem te vendeu? Com quem te vendeu, até porque muitos nao falam italiano e nao vao querer gastar os tubos com ligacao para a Itália. Deem cacetada no vendedor e eles que resolva com a UBNT, se eles quiserem manter os clientes farao qualquer arranjo para sairem bem na fita.

Quantos de nós nao tivemos que do bolso bancar outro equipamento para ver um cliente feliz? Que os distribuidores o facam. E faco uma analogia com fontes de alimentacao para PC. Se o distribuidor no Brasil dá menos garantia que o fabricante, quando vencer a garantia do distribuidor apelem para a garantia internacional, e normalmente o fabricante te manda uma fonte 0 bala.

----------


## maxibelo

> A lista oficial segundo UBNT:
> http://www.ubnt.com/purchase/latinamerica


*UBNT-Chadi 
*Como eu falei acima, que seria fácil saber os procedimentos das lojas. Nem precisa efetuar a compra pra saber que não dão garantia correta. Veja esse NanoLocoM5 de uma loja cadastrada pela ubiquiti, vá na aba garantia e vejam garantia somente de 3 meses.

Sei que terá um duro trabalho no inicio de sua empreitada, mais comece pegando pesado nesse caso, porque queima a imagem da Ubiquiti, e vamos pensar que vc (ubiquiti) é omisso. Porque a impressão que a Ubiquiti passa (minha opinião) é que os produtos em sua totalidade a qual estão dando problema são devido a falsificação. Ne possivel que essa loja acima vende ele como original, dando somente garantia de 3 meses, me levando a crê que é falsificação. Um paliativo seria colocar alguma clausula no contrato de representação, que o representante será obrigado a efetuar a troca dentro de 1 ano (já que a ubiquiti não tem uma loja de Reparo aqui no Brasil), e caso não o faça sera descredenciado, e pagara alguma multa. Tambem caso venha a comercializar algum produto Ubiquit falsificado também terá penalidades e sera descredenciada no ato. 

Agora se não tem como conferir a originalidade fica dificil. Bastando acreditar somente nas lojas credenciadas e suas notas físcais, que nós temos que ficar de olho e pedir o vendedor para colocar o MAC na descriçao da NF. Porque caso vá para reparo e o representante pode falar que não é esse equipamento que venderam.

----------


## rafaeltdk

> *UBNT-Chadi 
> *
> Como eu falei acima, que seria fácil saber os procedimentos das lojas. Nem precisa efetuar a compra pra saber que não dão garantia correta. Veja esse NanoLocoM5 de uma loja cadastrada pela ubiquiti, vá na aba garantia e vejam garantia somente de 3 meses.



Tenho minhas duvidas de onde realmente vem estes produtos, para ter a garantia tao curta.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Vocês pagam caro nos equipamentos, caramba, até revolta. Aqui para mim custa USD 76.15 com impostos, ai esse que o maxibelo passou custa USD 102.00, nada mais que 33% mais caro que deste lado do continente.

É por isso que muitos compram no Paraguai. Pelo visto se a UBNT quiser vender no Brasil e ter maior controle ela vai ter que:
* abrir escritório no Brasil;
* homologar os produtos que quiser vender no Brasil;
* importar e distribuidor seus próprios produtos com preco justo.

É algo que a LG faz com seus produtos de lancamento e funciona.

----------


## kamui

> Vocês pagam caro nos equipamentos, caramba, até revolta. Aqui para mim custa USD 76.15 com impostos, ai esse que o maxibelo passou custa USD 102.00, nada mais que 33% mais caro que deste lado do continente.
> 
> É por isso que muitos compram no Paraguai. Pelo visto se a UBNT quiser vender no Brasil e ter maior controle ela vai ter que:
> * abrir escritório no Brasil;
> * homologar os produtos que quiser vender no Brasil;
> * importar e distribuidor seus próprios produtos com preco justo.
> 
> É algo que a LG faz com seus produtos de lancamento e funciona.


Com a garga tributaria brasileira, o que disse acima seria o mais viavel.
Concordo e estou colocando FÉ na ideia.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## filzek

Gente,

Batam no Chadi mas com carinho, ele entrou agora para a UBNT e se tomar muita pancada vai ser hospitalizado.

UBNT tem os pro e tem os contra, pelo que ja entendemos o PRO = Software, o Contra = Problemas de Hardware.

Contra UBNT:
1) Não te escritorio no Brasil
2) Não Registrar uma empresa oficial no Brasil com CNPJ
3) Não Executar as homologações, deixando essa (desculpem a palavra) putaria e sacanagem que todos fazem
4) Não oferecer a real garantia de 1 ano

Pró UBNT:
11) Ter o Chadi como o country manager!!! 

O que eu acho é que agora que a Qualcomm deixou os chipsets atheros nas mãos de todos, tirou a proteção da liteon, e equalizou tudo, tanto os chineses, quanto coreanos, quanto taiwaneses, estão fazendo a festa em placas atheros.

Ai vem OiW e Krazer com produtos que sobem o firmware 5.1.2 direto, sem fazer gambiarra alguma, e rodando airmax!!! Os karas ficam doidos.

Ai vem na proxima semana no mercado a instrução de como rodar o 5.5.4 ou qualquer outro FW, e sabe o que acontece, tudo, a UBNT virá em 10 dias para o Brasil, porque o nosso CELEIRO é 40% das vendas do mundo dela!

Pode ser que até eu um dia vá trabalhar na UBNT  :Wink: )) derr... brincadeirinha neh...... hahahaha....

Mas é isso ai, 

Chadi, meus parabens pela sua escolha, e que você tenha muita, muita paciência com todos!!!


Ah, pra quem falou em garantia, a lei brasileira somente OBRIGA 90 DIAS (LEI). Qualquer prazo acima disto é GRATIFICAÇÃO DO FABRICANTE!

----------


## maxibelo

> Ai vem na proxima semana no mercado a instrução de como rodar o 5.5.4 ou qualquer outro FW, e sabe o que acontece, tudo, a UBNT virá em 10 dias para o Brasil, porque o nosso CELEIRO é 40% das vendas do mundo dela!
> 
> Ah, pra quem falou em garantia, a lei brasileira somente OBRIGA 90 DIAS (LEI). Qualquer prazo acima disto é GRATIFICAÇÃO DO FABRICANTE!


Se a informação procede de 40% do mercado, e um puto descaso com o consumidor mesmo. Se tivesse algum cliente no meu provedor com essa fatia, teria um atendimento prioritário. 
Não é justo te dar um ano de garantia, e você repassar por 3 meses. Ai que vem uma boa ideia para própria ubiquiti distribuir para lojistas.
Eu pelo menos continuo acreditando na Ubiquiti. É ameaçador com novos produtos entrantes (que pra nos é otimo), ainda mais se subir o 5.5.4 , e funcionar a pelo vapor o TDMA. Podera acontecer uma perda irreparável. 
Muito sorte a Ubiquiti e principalmente o CHADI.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> O que eu acho é que agora que a Qualcomm deixou os chipsets atheros nas mãos de todos, tirou a proteção da liteon, e equalizou tudo, tanto os chineses, quanto coreanos, quanto taiwaneses, estão fazendo a festa em placas atheros.
> 
> Ai vem OiW e Krazer com produtos que sobem o firmware 5.1.2 direto, sem fazer gambiarra alguma, e rodando airmax!!! Os karas ficam doidos.
> 
> Ai vem na proxima semana no mercado a instrução de como rodar o 5.5.4 ou qualquer outro FW, e sabe o que acontece, tudo, a UBNT virá em 10 dias para o Brasil, porque o nosso CELEIRO é 40% das vendas do mundo dela!


Filzek, eu iria mais longe: pelo que li e entendi já conseguiram colocar o AirOS (nao sei qual versao) no Tp-Link TL-WA5210G que até entao nem havia entrado na história.

----------


## Maclaud

> Filzek, eu iria mais longe: pelo que li e entendi já conseguiram colocar o AirOS (nao sei qual versao) no Tp-Link TL-WA5210G que até entao nem havia entrado na história.


Em uma reuniao que fui que nao tem nada haver com o assunto aqui, era uma compra de um imóvel, apartamento, lá em conversas com outros que tambem compraram comigo encontrei um empresario que importa da china, e vocês nao vao acreditar, quando mostrei a ele se tinha como trazer nano mais barato, ele sorriu, rsrs disse que a pirataria corre solta dos NANOS M5 na china.

por isso a má qualidade das fontes, etc nao existe em muitas empresas piratas lá a preocupação com a excelencia em qualidade!

IMPRECIONANTE! isso tem entrado de conteiners cheios em nosso pais ele disse:

tá aí porque muitos fabricantes somente oferecem 3 meses de garantia!

Esperamos que a UBNT abra mesmo um escritorio aqui pra acabar com a festa!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Em uma reuniao que fui que nao tem nada haver com o assunto aqui, era uma compra de um imóvel, apartamento, lá em conversas com outros que tambem compraram comigo encontrei um empresario que importa da china, e vocês nao vao acreditar, quando mostrei a ele se tinha como trazer nano mais barato, ele sorriu, rsrs disse que a pirataria corre solta dos NANOS M5 na china.
> 
> por isso a má qualidade das fontes, etc nao existe em muitas empresas piratas lá a preocupação com a excelencia em qualidade!
> 
> IMPRECIONANTE! isso tem entrado de conteiners cheios em nosso pais ele disse:
> 
> tá aí porque muitos fabricantes somente oferecem 3 meses de garantia!
> 
> Esperamos que a UBNT abra mesmo um escritorio aqui pra acabar com a festa!


Bate com o que o Jamie disse: tem distribuidor comprando de fabricante pirata.

----------


## WordNet

a ubiquiti ta sem saber o que fazer pelo jeito mesmo
até sabotar equipamentos falsificados o Airos faz
axei um equipamento a 7 meses funcionando normal na minha rede
fui subir o firmware 5.5.4 deu como falso.. que culpa eu tenho? foi comprado no brasil!!! e quem traz todos sabem e passam pelo paraguay
até ai tudo bem trocou o device name por counterfeit e ficou os logos em vermelho
logo apos perdi o acesso mais pingava normal e trafegava dados por ela
hoje amanheceu morto nao conecta na base nem pinga nem nada, ou seja O FIRMWARE MATA EQUIPAMENTOS FALSIFICADOS!!!!
nao estou defendendo equipamentos falsos, mais poxa, o troço funcionou bem por 7 meses, muita coincidencia morrer logo apos o airos descobrir que era falso
ja mandei o pessoal ir la trocar e tirar fotos logo posto aqui pra ver se tem diferença

----------


## EribertoTorres

> a ubiquiti ta sem saber o que fazer pelo jeito mesmo
> até sabotar equipamentos falsificados o Airos faz
> axei um equipamento a 7 meses funcionando normal na minha rede
> fui subir o firmware 5.5.4 deu como falso.. que culpa eu tenho? foi comprado no brasil!!! e quem traz todos sabem e passam pelo paraguay
> até ai tudo bem trocou o device name por counterfeit e ficou os logos em vermelho
> logo apos perdi o acesso mais pingava normal e trafegava dados por ela
> hoje amanheceu morto nao conecta na base nem pinga nem nada, ou seja O FIRMWARE MATA EQUIPAMENTOS FALSIFICADOS!!!!
> nao estou defendendo equipamentos falsos, mais poxa, o troço funcionou bem por 7 meses, muita coincidencia morrer logo apos o airos descobrir que era falso
> ja mandei o pessoal ir la trocar e tirar fotos logo posto aqui pra ver se tem diferença


Estou com esse exato problema em uma Nanobridge M5G-25. Entrei em contato com o Jamie e ele disse para encaminhar para RMA pois pode ser problema de hardware. To me cagando de medo dessa bicha amanhecer morta.

----------


## WordNet

> Estou com esse exato problema em uma Nanobridge M5G-25. Entrei em contato com o Jamie e ele disse para encaminhar para RMA pois pode ser problema de hardware. To me cagando de medo dessa bicha amanhecer morta.


uma dica, nao desligue ela de forma alguma, pois pelo que notei no dude faltou luz nessa area onde esta a airgrid e ai amanheceu morta

----------


## eduardo_lg

Vejam quantos problemas temos entre Ubiquiti e Distribuidores!!
O problema e como confiar que tal distribuidor ou revenda que diz utilizar somente do original? visto ser extremamente vantajoso MISTURAR e soltar ao mercado, devido os custos e lucros?
Ja tive a infelicidade de comprar Falsificado, com nota, de distribuidor autonomeado Oficial da Ubiquiti. Eles trocara os equipamentos, mais me deram muita dor de cabeça e prejuízos, além de ir já gerando descrédito!

Bem, muitos problemas!
Mudar de marca hoje é um fator de relevância total!
Estamos nos dando muito bem com Intelbras e Mikrotik, onde os mesmos além se suportar ( nas mesmas condições e ambientes que o UBNT) raios e surtos ( sem RMA ainda com Intelbras e Mikrotik), temos fornecedores e assistência BEM MELHORES e diferenciados, do que a UBIQUITI nos oferece e os seus Distribuidores!
Além de Intelbras utilizar um sistema muito interessante e parecido, ela pode ser vendida ORIGINALMENTE no Cartão BNDES, diferente dos UBIQUITIs.

Mais estamos como disse, tratando juridicamente estes casos, para que não deixamos " DE GRAÇA" esta festa tanto da Ubiquiti quanto dos distribuidores!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> uma dica, nao desligue ela de forma alguma, pois pelo que notei no dude faltou luz nessa area onde esta a airgrid e ai amanheceu morta


Meu medo de todo santo dia é esse, e o problema maior é: onde comprar outra para repor, já que nao tenho isso no mercado. Imaginei que com um reset ela voltasse, mas nada. Felizmente nao atualizei a outra Nanobridge.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

> Bate com o que o Jamie disse: tem distribuidor comprando de fabricante pirata.



Temos que rever certos procedimentos...a vezes boa parte e culpa nossa mesmo!

----------


## maxibelo

Se realmente o firmeware matar o equipamento seria bom, porque ai saberíamos que é falso. Principalmente vindo do Mercado Livre. Faz pelo mercado pago, sobe o firmware se morrer prejuízo pra quem vende.

----------


## WordNet

> Se realmente o firmeware matar o equipamento seria bom, porque ai saberíamos que é falso. Principalmente vindo do Mercado Livre. Faz pelo mercado pago, sobe o firmware se morrer prejuízo pra quem vende.


não concordo com isto amigo
a culpa nao é nossa de comprar falso
pois compramos sempre do mesmo distribuidor
e nao tem diferença
hoje vou tirar fotos e mostrar
agora compramos e pagamos pra depois saber se é falso?
isso nao pode existir!

----------


## Candaten

Isso que os amigos relatam sobre o firmware 5.5.4, matando os equipamentos ditos "falsos", nos deixa numa situação dificil. Em um conjunto de 150 dispositivos, se atualizá-los corro o risco de perder algum(ns) por serem falsificados??? Então por enquanto vou deixá-los assim, sem atualizações para não sofrer dissabores. Mais essa com a UBNT.

----------


## maxibelo

> não concordo com isto amigo
> a culpa nao é nossa de comprar falso
> pois compramos sempre do mesmo distribuidor
> e nao tem diferença
> hoje vou tirar fotos e mostrar
> agora compramos e pagamos pra depois saber se é falso?
> isso nao pode existir!


Falei com referencia as proximas compras. Agora os que ja estão na rede a solução seria deixar como esta (sem atualização),
infelismente.

----------


## WordNet

> Falei com referencia as proximas compras. Agora os que ja estão na rede a solução seria deixar como esta (sem atualização),
> infelismente.


o problema que se resolve a aparecer o logo de pirata, parece tipo uma contagem regressiva para acabar com o equipamento
estou com ela em mãos aqui ja tiramos fotos logo vou postar aqui
não tem jeito entra em tftp mais nao atualiza, nem reset nem nada
ja vou adiantar, a olho não tem quase nada de diferença
apenas o logotipo ta ubiquiti de um lado parece que apagou mais que o outro lado

----------


## WordNet

desculpa pela qualidade, foi tirada de celular, mais ta ai a tal airgrid falsificada, pelomenos para a UBNT ela é !

----------


## Pratamichael

Amigos a maior parte dos problemas como o nosso amigo ai sitou é nossa mesmo pois um preço muito diferente do outro tem coisa ai.
Nao existe milagre trabalho com distribuição a bastante tempo e sempre vejo pessoas me questionarem, poxa lah no fulano ou aqui no beltrano o preço é menor, coisa de 10 reais e normal, passou disto tem coisa.
Garanto pra voces que os distribuidores serios vao dar a garantia e podem subir a atualização que nao ira morrer.
Produto que eu vendo garanto 1 ano de garantia e 100% nacional.
Mesmo a carga tributaria sendo grande nao vale a pena correr o risco de ter parte original e parte falsificada.
Vendi 200 argids para um cliente no CE e o mesmo esta usando sem problemas e já se fazem mais de 5 meses e nenhuma delas deu problema. Temos preço para quantidade mas mesmo na quantidade nao temos como concorrer com o paraguai ou mercado livre pois em nenhum dos dois voces terao garantia.

vou deixar um email diferente hoje pois estarei passando por uma sirurgia, mas podem questionalo e solicitar cotação que ele ira ajudar no que voces precisarem.
Um grande abraço a todos.


[email protected]

----------


## Candaten

Com selo da Anatel e tudo. Isso é um caso sérior para a UBNT resolver, pois não tem como diferenciar. Se realmente tratar-se de produto pirata, desculpe, mas a UBNT, além de nós, estão em maus lençóis, pois daqui pra frente não teremos mais como saber quando o produto é pirata ou não. Se as próprias revendas UBNT estão promovendo isso não tem mais em quem confiar. 
Agora nem atualização poderemos efetuar em nossos equipamentos, pois provavelmente, pelo visto, muitos outros dispositivos serão perdidos. 
Pelo sim, pelo não, vou deixar os meus como estão.
Pelo menos até o pronunciamento SÉRIO da UBNT sobre a questão.

----------


## WordNet

> Amigos a maior parte dos problemas como o nosso amigo ai sitou é nossa mesmo pois um preço muito diferente do outro tem coisa ai.
> Nao existe milagre trabalho com distribuição a bastante tempo e sempre vejo pessoas me questionarem, poxa lah no fulano ou aqui no beltrano o preço é menor, coisa de 10 reais e normal, passou disto tem coisa.
> Garanto pra voces que os distribuidores serios vao dar a garantia e podem subir a atualização que nao ira morrer.
> Produto que eu vendo garanto 1 ano de garantia e 100% nacional.
> Mesmo a carga tributaria sendo grande nao vale a pena correr o risco de ter parte original e parte falsificada.
> Vendi 200 argids para um cliente no CE e o mesmo esta usando sem problemas e já se fazem mais de 5 meses e nenhuma delas deu problema. Temos preço para quantidade mas mesmo na quantidade nao temos como concorrer com o paraguai ou mercado livre pois em nenhum dos dois voces terao garantia.
> 
> vou deixar um email diferente hoje pois estarei passando por uma sirurgia, mas podem questionalo e solicitar cotação que ele ira ajudar no que voces precisarem.
> Um grande abraço a todos.
> ...


amigo, axo que voce esta vendo apenas seu lado de VENDEDOR!
cara praticamente todas minhas compras UBNT foram feitas na KF-TECH de Taquari-RS, pra quem não conhece é uma filial da OIWTECH que também distribui UBNT, nunca fui de ficar trocando de fornecedor até por que nunca paguei tão barato nas airgrids sempre na casa dos 220,00 pelo que eu vi ja tem airgrid por 198,00 mais cobram um balaio de frete e taquari ate minha cidade é mais rapido
tenho + ou - 500 ubnt na rede, e só aconteceu isso com um deles ou seja problema da ubnt por nao fiscalizar
ja tive muito mais airgrid original dando problema de lan ou morrendo do nada do que falsificada
o que me indigna é que foi o firmware que matou uma airgrid por mais que seja falsificada, estava funcionando muito bem.

----------


## eduardo_lg

> Amigos a maior parte dos problemas como o nosso amigo ai sitou é nossa mesmo pois um preço muito diferente do outro tem coisa ai.
> Nao existe milagre trabalho com distribuição a bastante tempo e sempre vejo pessoas me questionarem, poxa lah no fulano ou aqui no beltrano o preço é menor, coisa de 10 reais e normal, passou disto tem coisa.
> Garanto pra voces que os distribuidores serios vao dar a garantia e podem subir a atualização que nao ira morrer.
> Produto que eu vendo garanto 1 ano de garantia e 100% nacional.
> Mesmo a carga tributaria sendo grande nao vale a pena correr o risco de ter parte original e parte falsificada.
> Vendi 200 argids para um cliente no CE e o mesmo esta usando sem problemas e já se fazem mais de 5 meses e nenhuma delas deu problema. Temos preço para quantidade mas mesmo na quantidade nao temos como concorrer com o paraguai ou mercado livre pois em nenhum dos dois voces terao garantia.
> 
> vou deixar um email diferente hoje pois estarei passando por uma sirurgia, mas podem questionalo e solicitar cotação que ele ira ajudar no que voces precisarem.
> Um grande abraço a todos.
> ...


Agora amigo PRATAMICHEL, 

Voltando ao assunto anterior sobre queimas: 
Sua empresa ou onde você trabalha, oferece garantia sobre LAN queimada ou RF queimado ou com perda de Sinal?
Este é o maior problema de todos eu vejo!!

----------


## Pratamichael

> Com selo da Anatel e tudo. Isso é um caso sérior para a UBNT resolver, pois não tem como diferenciar. Se realmente tratar-se de produto pirata, desculpe, mas a UBNT, além de nós, estão em maus lençóis, pois daqui pra frente não teremos mais como saber quando o produto é pirata ou não. Se as próprias revendas UBNT estão promovendo isso não tem mais em quem confiar. 
> Agora nem atualização poderemos efetuar em nossos equipamentos, pois provavelmente, pelo visto, muitos outros dispositivos serão perdidos. 
> Pelo sim, pelo não, vou deixar os meus como estão.
> Pelo menos até o pronunciamento SÉRIO da UBNT sobre a questão.


Boa tarde amigo,

Nao precisa se preocupar pois uma vez que quando os clientes começarem a questionar e exigir a garantia das antenas que nao atualizam os mesmos serão obrigados a trabalhar com 100% de produtos legais.
Oque posso te ajudar é que os distribuidores que estao no site da ibiquit sao lincenciados a revender e tem um peso maior nesta situação.

----------


## Candaten

Outra coisa que me ocorre, relativo às compras no Paraguai. Não é segredo que a UBNT se utilizou do Paraguai para entrar com produtos no Brasil. A afinidade da UBNT com a Flytec sempre foi notória, reforçado pela Conferência realizada em Foz do Iguaçu, quando o grande promotor do encontro foi a própria Flytec. Ou a UBNT, primariamente, achava que o consumo de seus produtos em Ciudad del Este era apenas para o mercado paraguaio.
Mesmo para nós, empresas outorgadas, obrigadas a utilizarem produtos HOMOLOGADOS, vamos sofrer com essa irresponsabilidade da UBNT de até hoje não terem dado a devida importância ao mercado brasileiro. Agora terão que correr atrás para recuperar, só que agora com concorrentes tambem de peso e bons produtos.
Vamos ver no que vai dar. Por enquanto só quem tá pagando pato somos nós, pobres e surrados provedores.

----------


## Pratamichael

> amigo, axo que voce esta vendo apenas seu lado de VENDEDOR!
> cara praticamente todas minhas compras UBNT foram feitas na KF-TECH de Taquari-RS, pra quem não conhece é uma filial da OIWTECH que também distribui UBNT, nunca fui de ficar trocando de fornecedor até por que nunca paguei tão barato nas airgrids sempre na casa dos 220,00 pelo que eu vi ja tem airgrid por 198,00 mais cobram um balaio de frete e taquari ate minha cidade é mais rapido
> tenho + ou - 500 ubnt na rede, e só aconteceu isso com um deles ou seja problema da ubnt por nao fiscalizar
> ja tive muito mais airgrid original dando problema de lan ou morrendo do nada do que falsificada
> o que me indigna é que foi o firmware que matou uma airgrid por mais que seja falsificada, estava funcionando muito bem.


Amigo entendo o seu lado, e respeito tambem,
mas nao estou vendo só o seu e sim aqueles que compram com meia nota, preços muito mais baixos que oque voce pagou e nao tiro a sua razao de questionar o fabricante e o distribuidor uma vez que voce esta com toda razao.
Mas acredito que com o novo software ficara mais justo para todos pois tem muitos que compram com um preço mais baixo e acabam tendo condiçoes de ter preços e planos mais em conta prejudicando os que trabalham certinho.

----------


## WordNet

estamos tentando re-animar a airgrid na bancada, se nao conseguir vou abrir para comparar com uma original aberta
se tiver diferenças posto aqui pro pessoal ver

----------


## eduardo_lg

Chadi,

Grato pela resposta e ligação!

Pessoal,

Recebi a ligação do Sr. Chadi, da Ubiquiti, o qual foi muito atencioso e se mostrando preocupado em ajudar a resolver os problemas que passamos e prejuizos que estamos tendo!
O mesmo já marcou uma data para visitar nossa empresa a fim de verificar os problemas ocorridos e repassar a UBNT dos Estados Unidos! Que bom alguém no Brasil!
Gostei muito da ação, o que vejo que já foi um ato de preocupação com o que esta ocorrendo!

Vamos aguardar a visita e o andar da carruagem.
Vou colocando aqui no forum as novidades!

Abs!

----------


## WordNet

tomara que o senhor chadi de uma olhadinha nos tópicos tambem
e me digam se realmente é 100% este fiscalizador de falsificação que matou uma airgrid
eis 2 airgrids abertas abaixo da direita com firmware 5.5.4 morta dando "counterfeit" e os logos vermelhos
na esquerda uma original com porta lan em 10mbps

----------


## EribertoTorres

To no mesmo pé que o worldnet, só que a minha morreu com o 5.5.3, uma Nanobridge M5-25. Até agora tive problemas com a linha Nanobridge, e nao tenho mais confianca de trabalhar com ela. Ou coloco Rocket + Dish, ou PowerBridge ou outra solucao de outro provedor. É muita lasqueira perder 75% das Nanobridges em menos de 9 meses. Assim que tiver com o que repor vou "matar" a última com o 5.5.4 e ver o que pega.

Como disse o Filzek, vamos bater no Chadi com carinho hehe. Entrei em contato com o Jamie e com o Chadi ambos me responderam rapidamente, esperemos que ao menos nos deem satisfacao do que acontece e sejam claros e transparentes. É mais fácil enfiar o rabo no meio das perdas e reconhecer os erros (se tiverem) do que ficar jogando a culpa em distribuidor chinês.

----------


## Maclaud

Tinha começado a atualizar os meus NANOS M5, mas ao ler os topicos de hoje vou parar agora mesmo, porque tenho quase 230 nano loco em toda rede fora as NANOBRIDGE DOS PTP, os rockets das Bases etc.

uma nuvem negra esta agora no arrr!!!! quem tem coragem de atualizar todos os seus nanos mesmo sabendo que a nova versao é bem mais estavel e melhor? 

imaginem o que nosso colega Wordnet passou, perdeu cerca de 260 reais, rsrs o que diria de uma rede 100% UBNT como a minha, qual a garantia eu tenho de que nao tenho nenhum PIRATA na rede! COMPLICOU!

Queria propor ao Chadi que começasse a pensar em uma reuniao em massa com todos os distribuidores e depois com os provedores homologados acima de 100 clientes com ubnt, para debater as melhorias, soluções e o futuro do produto.

A Partir de hoje oficialmente nao compro mais UBNT com firmware abaixo do 5.5.4, e só vou pagar quando testar os produtos que receber para ver se tá tudo ok.

Pessoal a coisa ta mesmo mais complicada do imaginamos.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Tinha começado a atualizar os meus NANOS M5, mas ao ler os topicos de hoje vou parar agora mesmo, porque tenho quase 230 nano loco em toda rede fora as NANOBRIDGE DOS PTP, os rockets das Bases etc.
> 
> uma nuvem negra esta agora no arrr!!!! quem tem coragem de atualizar todos os seus nanos mesmo sabendo que a nova versao é bem mais estavel e melhor? 
> 
> imaginem o que nosso colega Wordnet passou, perdeu cerca de 260 reais, rsrs o que diria de uma rede 100% UBNT como a minha, qual a garantia eu tenho de que nao tenho nenhum PIRATA na rede! COMPLICOU!
> 
> Queria propor ao Chadi que começasse a pensar em uma reuniao em massa com todos os distribuidores e depois com os provedores homologados acima de 100 clientes com ubnt, para debater as melhorias, soluções e o futuro do produto.
> 
> A Partir de hoje oficialmente nao compro mais UBNT com firmware abaixo do 5.5.4, e só vou pagar quando testar os produtos que receber para ver se tá tudo ok.
> ...


Reunioes, excelente ponto.

Eu atualizei os Nanostations e os Rockets e nao tive problema, mas já nao atualizo nem uma pulga aqui. O único morto vivo da rede é uma Nanobridge, e pelo visto o problema volta a tona: Airgrid/Nanobridge.

----------


## Maclaud

> Reunioes, excelente ponto.
> 
> Eu atualizei os Nanostations e os Rockets e nao tive problema, mas já nao atualizo nem uma pulga aqui. O único morto vivo da rede é uma Nanobridge, e pelo visto o problema volta a tona: Airgrid/Nanobridge.


Tô com você Eriberto, nao atualizado nem mesmo os que comprei recentemente.

A coisa parece estar mais suja que corda em pescoço de porco.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Tô com você Eriberto, nao atualizado nem mesmo os que comprei recentemente.
> 
> A coisa parece estar mais suja que corda em pescoço de porco.


Salvo engano, a 5.5.2 tinha um bug ao ser usada com o Airview, onde poderia danificar o rádio, será que isso ainda ocorre?

----------


## Jadir

Eu fico muito feliz e ao mesmo tempo muito preocupado com o "aparecimento" do Chadi como representante oficial da Ubiquiti aqui no Brasil. 

Feliz porque finalmente a marca reconheceu o Brasil com a devida atenção que merece. E preocupado em função dos motivos que levaram a tal.

Eu tenho uma rede 100% Ubiquiti. Tenho mais de duas centenas de peças ativas, e já sofri com alguns equipamentos que simplesmente queimaram do dia pra noite. Nunca tive o famoso problema da porta LAN queimada ou com erro de rate, mas já perdi umas 5 NanoStation Loco M5. Afinal, o que são 5 peças perto de quem já perdeu 20, 30, 80 peças? Irrelevante...

Não sou fãnboy da marca, mas sou um entusiasta. Eu acredito que a melhor fase da Ubiquiti foi a época dos equipamentos legacy, XR 2 e 5, NanoStation 2 e 5 e as versões Loco e o Bullet. Da série Airmax em diante a coisa começou a complicar. Lembro da Apple quando começou a diversificar muito os produtos, autorizar outras empresas a embarcar o MacOS, virou uma farra de clones. A Apple simplesmente começou a criar, lançar qualquer coisa para qualquer mercado e perdeu a identidade da marca, dos produtos. 

Eu acredito que a Ubiquiti tenha perdido a identidade. Esqueceram de fabricar aqueles produtos fantásticos de antes e se perderam lançando produtos diversos e, na grande maioria, sem grande utilidade. Alguém aqui lembra das PowerBridge, PicoStation, Airwire, LiteStation, MiniStation, XR7?

Algum desses produtos teve sucesso significativo? Aqui no Brasil, com toda a relevância no mercado da marca, não vi essa expressividade... Nem precisa voltar tanto no passado. Nem os mFi vingaram.

Acredito que seja mais viável nos âmbitos de comercial, finanças, jurídico e logística a Ubiquiti assumir DEFINITIVAMENTE o controle e distribuição aqui no Brasil. Selecionar somente o que o mercado realmente precisa e focar todos os esforços nesses produtos para atender bem o nosso setor. 

E principalmente, parar de uma vez por todas com essa coisa de jogar a responsabilidade de seus produtos a terceiros. O problema é que americano fica apavorado ao ver os custos de importação, homologação e venda de produtos aqui no país. É tudo uma questão de negócios, e nesse jogo quem sai perdendo somos nós, empresários. 

Eu acho louvável o Chadi vir aqui no Under e se pôr a disposição para solucionar problemas técnicos. Afinal, deslizes e desleixos tem sido cometidos, e alguma posição a empresa precisa tomar. Penso que, em primeiro lugar, parar de pôr a culpa nos clones e assumir humildemente seus erros. Até porque, na época das Airgrids com POE de 5v nem clones haviam e o produto foi um fracasso total. 

Além de solucionar os problemas técnicos, convém ao Chadi e ao Jamie ouvir as indicações de nós empresários brasileiros do setor de telecom a respeito das questões que envolvem a distribuição, venda e RMA dos produtos da Ubiquiti e levar ao conhecimento do pessoal da gestão da marca. 

Sem resolver essas pendências não adianta de nada consertar os defeitos de projeto e fabricação e continuarmos na mão de importadores e atravessadores que nos furam os olhos e nos deixam na mão quando precisamos de suporte.

----------


## filzek

Não vi até hoje nenhuma falsificação de AIRGRID, se for, será a primeira!!!

Bom, acho que vou lançar um programa de proteção aos equipamentos que estão em campo, tipo assim, a um custo de 2 dolares, da pra verificar remotamente seu equipamento antes de atualizar e verificar se o mesmo é ou não pirata, se for pirata você pode transforma-lo em original... hehehe... o que acham???

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> CHADI, seria mais facil voce ligar para os seus representantes de forma oculta e efetuarem uma compra e pedirem pra colocar na NF a validade da garantia. Assim saberá quem esta representando a Ubiquiti de forma corrreta, com seus proprios olhos.


A nossa política é de fornecer um ano de garantia. Recomendo estarem comprando apenas de fornecedores que cumpram este prazo. Pagar um pouco a mais evita grandes problemas.  :Big Grin: !




> Também estou gostando da posição dele...


Grato pelo apoio amigo  :Big Grin: !




> *UBNT-Chadi 
> *Como eu falei acima, que seria fácil saber os procedimentos das lojas. Nem precisa efetuar a compra pra saber que não dão garantia correta. Veja esse NanoLocoM5 de uma loja cadastrada pela ubiquiti, vá na aba garantia e vejam garantia somente de 3 meses.
> 
> Sei que terá um duro trabalho no inicio de sua empreitada, mais comece pegando pesado nesse caso, porque queima a imagem da Ubiquiti, e vamos pensar que vc (ubiquiti) é omisso. Porque a impressão que a Ubiquiti passa (minha opinião) é que os produtos em sua totalidade a qual estão dando problema são devido a falsificação. Ne possivel que essa loja acima vende ele como original, dando somente garantia de 3 meses, me levando a crê que é falsificação. Um paliativo seria colocar alguma clausula no contrato de representação, que o representante será obrigado a efetuar a troca dentro de 1 ano (já que a ubiquiti não tem uma loja de Reparo aqui no Brasil), e caso não o faça sera descredenciado, e pagara alguma multa. Tambem caso venha a comercializar algum produto Ubiquit falsificado também terá penalidades e sera descredenciada no ato. 
> 
> Agora se não tem como conferir a originalidade fica dificil. Bastando acreditar somente nas lojas credenciadas e suas notas físcais, que nós temos que ficar de olho e pedir o vendedor para colocar o MAC na descriçao da NF. Porque caso vá para reparo e o representante pode falar que não é esse equipamento que venderam.


Sabias palavras. De fato você já entendeu como as coisas devem acontecer. No entanto preciso que entenda, que não é fácil trazer assim da noite pro dia essas mudanças. Nossa política é de fornecer 1 ano de garantia. Por favor procure fornecedores que cumpram com este prazo.




> Gente,
> 
> Batam no Chadi mas com carinho, ele entrou agora para a UBNT e se tomar muita pancada vai ser hospitalizado.
> 
> UBNT tem os pro e tem os contra, pelo que ja entendemos o PRO = Software, o Contra = Problemas de Hardware.
> 
> Contra UBNT:
> 1) Não te escritorio no Brasil
> 2) Não Registrar uma empresa oficial no Brasil com CNPJ
> ...


Gostei da parte dos Prós  :Big Grin: !! Vlws Filzek!!




> Bate com o que o Jamie disse: tem distribuidor comprando de fabricante pirata.


Não temos certeza disso, caso vocês cheguem a comprar de um distribuidor/revenda com nota fiscal, pessoal por favor, comprem com nota fiscal, e for descoberto que o produto é falsificado, peço que me enviem o produto juntamente com a nota, que tomarei as devidas providencias. 




> Amigos a maior parte dos problemas como o nosso amigo ai sitou é nossa mesmo pois um preço muito diferente do outro tem coisa ai.
> Nao existe milagre trabalho com distribuição a bastante tempo e sempre vejo pessoas me questionarem, poxa lah no fulano ou aqui no beltrano o preço é menor, coisa de 10 reais e normal, passou disto tem coisa.
> Garanto pra voces que os distribuidores serios vao dar a garantia e podem subir a atualização que nao ira morrer.
> Produto que eu vendo garanto 1 ano de garantia e 100% nacional.
> Mesmo a carga tributaria sendo grande nao vale a pena correr o risco de ter parte original e parte falsificada.
> Vendi 200 argids para um cliente no CE e o mesmo esta usando sem problemas e já se fazem mais de 5 meses e nenhuma delas deu problema. Temos preço para quantidade mas mesmo na quantidade nao temos como concorrer com o paraguai ou mercado livre pois em nenhum dos dois voces terao garantia.
> 
> vou deixar um email diferente hoje pois estarei passando por uma sirurgia, mas podem questionalo e solicitar cotação que ele ira ajudar no que voces precisarem.
> Um grande abraço a todos.
> ...


Exato, fico feliz por saber que temos empresas sérias como vocês trabalhando com os nossos produtos. Me encontro a sua disposição.




> tomara que o senhor chadi de uma olhadinha nos tópicos tambem
> e me digam se realmente é 100% este fiscalizador de falsificação que matou uma airgrid
> eis 2 airgrids abertas abaixo da direita com firmware 5.5.4 morta dando "counterfeit" e os logos vermelhos
> na esquerda uma original com porta lan em 10mbps


Estou enviando neste exato momento as fotos para nossa equipe. Por favor entre em contato comigo, [email protected]. Grato.




> Tinha começado a atualizar os meus NANOS M5, mas ao ler os topicos de hoje vou parar agora mesmo, porque tenho quase 230 nano loco em toda rede fora as NANOBRIDGE DOS PTP, os rockets das Bases etc.
> 
> uma nuvem negra esta agora no arrr!!!! quem tem coragem de atualizar todos os seus nanos mesmo sabendo que a nova versao é bem mais estavel e melhor? 
> 
> imaginem o que nosso colega Wordnet passou, perdeu cerca de 260 reais, rsrs o que diria de uma rede 100% UBNT como a minha, qual a garantia eu tenho de que nao tenho nenhum PIRATA na rede! COMPLICOU!
> 
> Queria propor ao Chadi que começasse a pensar em uma reuniao em massa com todos os distribuidores e depois com os provedores homologados acima de 100 clientes com ubnt, para debater as melhorias, soluções e o futuro do produto.
> 
> A Partir de hoje oficialmente nao compro mais UBNT com firmware abaixo do 5.5.4, e só vou pagar quando testar os produtos que receber para ver se tá tudo ok.
> ...


Amigo estou aqui para lhes atender. Concordo plenamente com a reunião, irei providenciar a mesma e posto mais detalhes em breve.




> Tô com você Eriberto, nao atualizado nem mesmo os que comprei recentemente.
> 
> A coisa parece estar mais suja que corda em pescoço de porco.


Amigo atualize, é mais uma maneira de saber se seu produto é fake ou não. O seu fornecedor tem a obrigação de lhe vender um produto original. Caso contrário pode recorrer aos órgãos como Procon, e até mesmo entrar em contato comigo. Mas para que isso ocorra precisa possuir a nota fiscal.




> Salvo engano, a 5.5.2 tinha um bug ao ser usada com o Airview, onde poderia danificar o rádio, será que isso ainda ocorre?


Amigo de fato tivemos este problema, mas com incidência apenas nos Rocket Titanium. O mesmo já foi resolvido.

Pessoal quero incentivar vocês a comprarem somente com nota fiscal. De que adianta um produto sem nota? Com quem reclamar? Como ao menos provar que vocês tenham comprado aquele produto? Não vamos facilitar para que o problema aconteça. Comprem sempre com nota, verifiquem sempre a logo de autenticidade na caixa, e sempre comprem de empresas reconhecidas e renomadas que atendam as nossas politicas. 

Atenciosamente,

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Amigo de fato tivemos este problema, mas com incidência apenas nos Rocket Titanium. O mesmo já foi resolvido.


Sim, com o 5.5.3 sei que foi resolvido, apenas nao sabia que era só com o Rocket Titanium. Eu no meu caso nao posso atualizar mais nada sem ter pecas para repor, nao posso arriscar perder a Nanobridge que ainda tenho controle, os demais da rede já estao com o 5.5.4




> Pessoal quero incentivar vocês a comprarem somente com nota fiscal. De que adianta um produto sem nota? Com quem reclamar? Como ao menos provar que vocês tenham comprado aquele produto? Não vamos facilitar para que o problema aconteça. Comprem sempre com nota, verifiquem sempre a logo de autenticidade na caixa, e sempre comprem de empresas reconhecidas e renomadas que atendam as nossas politicas. 
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Eu só compro de distribuidor oficial e com nota fiscal. Nao posso justificar gasto da empresa sem nota, entao é burrice comprar sem nota, e acho que a maioria dos empresários sérios pensam assim, mas... alguns distribuidores nao estao cumprindo o ano de garantia, como o do link que um colega postou anteriormente. Agora o negócio é cobrar a garantia de um ano do distribuidor.

----------


## WordNet

chadi, logo estou entrando em contato, para nos ver esta airgrid que deu como falsa, mais é identica a original

----------


## kfdigital

> chadi, logo estou entrando em contato, para nos ver esta airgrid que deu como falsa, mais é identica a original


Amigo esse fenomeno(falso) nao eczsite.

----------


## maxibelo

> Amigo esse fenomeno(falso) nao eczsite.


Ta parecendo um fenômeno sobrenatural.. kkkk só o Padre Quevedo pra desmistificar o ocorrido kkkkk

----------


## Jadir

Maurício, eu comprei uma NanoStation M5 Loco que era visualmente IGUAL a uma original, tanto por dentro como por fora. Porém, o POE era totalmente diferente, com uma marca xingling impressa no adesivo. Acho que esqueceram desse detalhe na hora de piratear.

Arrependo de não ter tirado umas fotos pra mostrar aqui no fórum, porque fiquei admirado com a riqueza de detalhes de quem copiou. 

Então, não se foca nessa questão de aparência porque não diz nada. Até porque, os chineses tem dinheiro suficiente pra comprar as peças dos mesmos fornecedores da Ubiquiti. Se é que não são eles mesmos os fornecedores...

----------


## Maclaud

Grande Chadi, 

Obrigado pelas respostas, estou atualizando até domingo todos os UBNT aqui na rede, sempre compro com nota fiscal, e em fornecedores ja conhecidos no mercado, tem uns 8 aqui que peguei sem nota, e esses eu até os identifiquei justamente desconfiado que podem ser falsificados, depois posto aqui os resultados.

mas a grande maioria dos que comprei ja estao fora da garantia de 90 dias. Vamos ver o que vai acontecer!

sobre a reuniao que propus é muito válida nos dará segurança aguardamos mais detalhes de quando ela irá ocorrer!

Grato pela atenção!

Abraços!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> mas a grande maioria dos que comprei ja estao fora da garantia de 90 dias. Vamos ver o que vai acontecer!


Brigue pela garantia de um ano da UBNT. Faca valer seus direitos, e em todo caso, passa a bola para o Chadi, que tem se mostrado atencioso e resolvido os pepinos.

Poderia nos dizer com quem você comprou esses que te deram só 90 dias de garantia?

----------


## RCINFONET

> tomara que o senhor chadi de uma olhadinha nos tópicos tambem
> e me digam se realmente é 100% este fiscalizador de falsificação que matou uma airgrid
> eis 2 airgrids abertas abaixo da direita com firmware 5.5.4 morta dando "counterfeit" e os logos vermelhos
> na esquerda uma original com porta lan em 10mbps


Tive esse problema aqui com 3 airgrids, depois de atualizada da 5.3.5 para a 5.5.2 deu perca de acesso e a rede ficou em 10 mbps, ja enviei para o distribuidor.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Bom galera, boa noite ou bom dia (depende do fuso).

Vim fazer um feedback positivo a atuacao do suporte da UBNT. Anteriormente nunca tratei direto com a UBNT, apenas resolvia meus problemas com o distribuidor, mas este andou pisando na bola e jogando a sujeira para o lado da UBNT.

Como reclamei, tenho 3 Nanobridges com problemas, 1 em RMA, 1 para enviar para RMA, e 1 acusando counterfeit e rezando para nao faltar luz.

Falei com o Jamie sobre alguns problemas e obtive resposta relativamente rápida (ele se desculpou por ter demorado a responder as duas últimas indagacoes) e problema resolvido.

Falei com o Chadi e problema resolvido, me deu uma orientacao, vou continuar arriscando e confiando na UBNT.

Creio que em 3 dias tive alguns problemas resolvidos.

Eu entendo que muita gente deve estar puta com a UBNT, mas nao devemos cuspir no prato que comemos sem ao menos tentar resolver direto com a fábrica, que tá ai para resolver os pepinos. Tenho certeza de que depois de que o Chadi avalie tudo o que cair na mao dele, muito distribuidor vai ser chamado na chicha para conversar.

E fazendo um meio off-topic, falando a respeito de distribuidores: durante o MUM em Lima (dezembro-2012), tive a oportunidade de conversar com um gerente de um fabricante de produtos novos (nao vou revelar para nao queimar mais gente), e conversa vai conversa vem, toco no tema brasileiro, onde o distribuidor deles ai no Brasil nao promove a contento o produto, e ele me comentou assim: esse distribuidor é um problema, parece que agora vai avancar. O produto tava no mercado a um bom tempo e nao estava sendo bem divulgado.

Pelo que notei, a UBNT confia e deixa na mao dos distribuidores a venda, e muitos nao dao a devida atencao a isso.

Qual distribuidor de vocês já fez capacitacoes e coloca o laboratório e pessoal deles a disposicao para tirar dúvidas e ajudar em projetos? Distribuidor tem que se ligar que nao é só vender a vara, tem que dar as dicas e dizer qual a melhor isca para cada tipo de anzol e peixe a ser fisgado.

É isso ai galera, acho que mesmo que tarde ao menos o Chadi vai levar as nossas queixas para San Jose.

Abracos,

Eriberto

----------


## Maclaud

> Brigue pela garantia de um ano da UBNT. Faca valer seus direitos, e em todo caso, passa a bola para o Chadi, que tem se mostrado atencioso e resolvido os pepinos.
> 
> Poderia nos dizer com quem você comprou esses que te deram só 90 dias de garantia?


Posso sim, mas nao aqui no forum amigo Eriberto, creio que nao é permitido citar empresas aqui, 

me add no msn ou skype que te falo posso te garantir que sao conhecidas no mercado e estao em SP;

Atualizei até agora 83 NANOS e os 8 rockets M5 das 2 torres, até agora tudo ok, sem mensagem pirata! versao do firmware 5.5.4

skype: arymaclaud

msn: [email protected]

abraços

----------


## filzek

Amigos, 

Aqui podem ser postadas todas as sujeiras e todas as verdades que ocorrem com os equipamentos UBNT. 

Pode postar claramente empresa, vendedor, nota fiscal, garantia e tudo mais.

Não é mais hora de esconder nada, é hora de virar a mesa e mostrar que precisamos cada vez mais da UBNT dentro do brasil, certo?

Não estou fazendo apologia alguma a marca, mas sim a responsabilidade.

A Apple veio ao brasil, assim como samsung, lg, sony e outras, agora, é a vez da UBNT.

----------


## Maclaud

> Amigos, 
> 
> Aqui podem ser postadas todas as sujeiras e todas as verdades que ocorrem com os equipamentos UBNT. 
> 
> Pode postar claramente empresa, vendedor, nota fiscal, garantia e tudo mais.
> 
> Não é mais hora de esconder nada, é hora de virar a mesa e mostrar que precisamos cada vez mais da UBNT dentro do brasil, certo?
> 
> Não estou fazendo apologia alguma a marca, mas sim a responsabilidade.
> ...


Concordo plenamente, vamos ver o que o pessoal da moderação diz, se autorizarem eu dou o nome aos bois, acredito que todos farão isso, 

vamos aguardar.

----------


## Jadir

Não vejo nenhum problema em citar nomes. Afinal, é a velha regra: quem não deve não teme. O que não pode é mentir, inventar coisas que não aconteceram. 

Vejo o Under Linux como o nosso Reclame Aqui da tecnologia. E não há lugar na internet mais pertinente para essa revolução.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Pessoal!.. algumas, certamente são empresas parceiras em anuncios aqui do forum.
Permitir divulgação dos nomes, é dar o tiro no pé. :Thumpdown:

----------


## telworld

> Bom galera, boa noite ou bom dia (depende do fuso).
> 
> Vim fazer um feedback positivo a atuacao do suporte da UBNT. Anteriormente nunca tratei direto com a UBNT, apenas resolvia meus problemas com o distribuidor, mas este andou pisando na bola e jogando a sujeira para o lado da UBNT.
> 
> Como reclamei, tenho 3 Nanobridges com problemas, 1 em RMA, 1 para enviar para RMA, e 1 acusando counterfeit e rezando para nao faltar luz.
> 
> Falei com o Jamie sobre alguns problemas e obtive resposta relativamente rápida (ele se desculpou por ter demorado a responder as duas últimas indagacoes) e problema resolvido.
> 
> Falei com o Chadi e problema resolvido, me deu uma orientacao, vou continuar arriscando e confiando na UBNT.
> ...



Cuspir prato que comeu!!! que isso amigo nem vem com essa estoria, pagamos caro pelo produto, fabricante desenvolveu um produto cabe ele preservar a qualidade pois é pra isso que ele ganha e não faz mais que a obrigação dele manter o produto nos padrões não cabe a nos pagarmos pelo erro deles.
Toda semana tenho que fazer troca de equipamentos pois do nada os locoM5 e locoM2 morre, prejuízo total tempo perdido pra trocar equipamento de cliente, carro na rua correndo risco de acidente deslocamento desnecessário.
Tudo isso sai do nosso bolso, cabe sim a empresa cuidar de nós pois somos consumidores e deve nos tratar e muito bem, e nos não termos que ser responsabilizado pela pirataria, não somos magicos pra saber se o produto é pirata ou não é a UBNT que tem que correr atras pra saber de onde ta vindo a falsificação.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Cuspir prato que comeu!!! que isso amigo nem vem com essa estoria, pagamos caro pelo produto, fabricante desenvolveu um produto cabe ele preservar a qualidade pois é pra isso que ele ganha e não faz mais que a obrigação dele manter o produto nos padrões não cabe a nos pagarmos pelo erro deles.
> Toda semana tenho que fazer troca de equipamentos pois do nada os locoM5 e locoM2 morre, prejuízo total tempo perdido pra trocar equipamento de cliente, carro na rua correndo risco de acidente deslocamento desnecessário.
> Tudo isso sai do nosso bolso, cabe sim a empresa cuidar de nós pois somos consumidores e deve nos tratar e muito bem, e nos não termos que ser responsabilizado pela pirataria, não somos magicos pra saber se o produto é pirata ou não é a UBNT que tem que correr atras pra saber de onde ta vindo a falsificação.


Amigo, eu entendo o teu ponto, e nao estou necessariamente defendendo a empresa. Ontem eu refleti sobre um detalhe: quando compramos um produto para nosso negócio, corremos o risco de que falhe, como corremos o risco que nos dê lucro. É um risco que corremos e por mais que nos irrite quando falha, quando dá o lucro previsto (afinal, compramos o produto para isso), é só alegrias.

Quis dizer que na boa fase da UBNT todos nós nos beneficiamos, agora que tá uma maré negra a gente pode reclamar do agora, e eu também reclamo, quase todas minhas Nanobridges tiveram problema, compradas em distribuidor master, com nota e tudo, só que as outras pecas que nao sao Nanobridges estao firmes e fortes. Me deram e dao prejuízo as pecas paradas? Sim, mas quando funcionaram deram o lucro previsto.

E resumindo: a maior sacanagem com a gente tá na mao do distribuidor e nao só na UBNT. A UBNT é responsável sim por tudo, porque se peca original dá problema entao o produto foi mal feito, e nao venha a UBNT falar de peca mal instalada porque a minha primeira Nanobridge que estragou estava ligada a um ups, e nessa torre tinham 6 equipamentos da UBNT. Em meu segundo Pop eram 7 UBNT e só a Nanobridge pifou. Novamente no meu pop principal ao atualizar uma Nanobridge, perdi acesso, os 4 Rockets seguem operativo.

Podemos e devemos reclamar da má fase, mas creio que no início, antes do lance da "pirataria", os produtos eram melhores (menos as Airgrids).

----------


## misterbogus

Falo também, cuspir no prato que comeu.

que jogue a primeira pedra o provedor que não teve a vida facilitada com os protudos UBNT....

Vamos nos lembrar ainda que produtos, são ideias, conceitos idealisticos.

o uso de CPE com antena integrada que facilitava a instalação, e tinha desenpenho nós so viamos nos produtos Canopy da Motorola que custavam o olho da cara, o provedor que investia demorava muiiiito para ter retorno.

Então a UBNT veio com novos conceitos, alguns não deram para frente. outros revolucionaram. Mercado é assim, Ideais são assim. 

no iniício se a UBNT desse importancia para o mercado brasileiro certamente esses problemas que hoje sofremos não teriam continuidade. Pois já teriam se resolvido no inicio. O maior pecado enxercado acima de tudo, é esse descaso que de forma Tardia está remediado através do contato do representante da UBNT.

O que aconteceu, novos fabricantes vendo que os conseitos que a UBNT desenvolveu e facilitou investiram em seus produtos o que nos proporcionou opções de escolhas já que a Propria UBNT estava deixando a peteca cair faz tempo. 

O que já nos facilitou a vida, hoje é um risco, é essa a a grande novela

----------


## EribertoTorres

Eu ando irritado com alguns produtos da UBNT como as Nanobridges, que estas nao sao culpa do distribuidor, porque eles nao fabricam, mas tirando essas pecas que posso trocar por outras para fazer PtP, nao consigo montar uma solucao para meus pops mais barata que a UBNT (nao digo mais eficiente). Se eu for montar com MK teria que ser com a RB 711 e antena setorial, porque com a 433 + cartao mini pci + cabo coaxial + antena sairia muito caro, e a solucao seria RF Elements com suas Mikrostations ou Mikrobases + antena setorial, só que nao estao homologados e ninguém vende aqui.

A melhor alternativa para mim seria Deliberant, mas teria que importar (homologar também, mas o custo compensa).

Acho que com o que for levantado a UBNT tomará uma atitude rápida, pois estao perdendo tempo. E só para comparar, fazendo um pequeno off: a Deliberant é estrangeira, e se li bem, da Lituânia, país muito menor que o Brasil. A Mikrotik é da Letônia, país muito menor que o Brasil. Porque eles fabricam solucoes completas e competitivas enquanto no Brasil vivemos de ostracismo? Pelo visto, até agora, a única novidade "100%" nacional é o WOM5000 da Intelbras, e talvez pouca coisa além disso.

----------


## Jadir

> Permitir divulgação dos nomes, é dar o tiro no pé.


Discordo que seja dar um tiro no pé. Eu sou totalmente contrário a quem erra. Se errou, paga. Simples.

Não acredito que seja justo outras pessoas prejudicarem-se confiando em empresas que fazem de tudo pra vender e depois somem quando os problemas aparecem. Pra mim isso é camuflar o problema em benefício próprio, ou de terceiros. Não sou favorável, opinião individual minha.





> Cuspir prato que comeu!!! que isso amigo nem vem com essa estoria, pagamos caro pelo produto, fabricante desenvolveu um produto cabe ele preservar a qualidade pois é pra isso que ele ganha e não faz mais que a obrigação dele manter o produto nos padrões não cabe a nos pagarmos pelo erro deles.


Concordo e discordo ao mesmo tempo. Não acho justo dizer que a Ubiquiti é modelo de fracasso porque revolucionou o mercado. Vejam Bob Dylan, um cara que tem tudo o que a fama proporciona, e está sempre se arriscando, criando, inovando. E é assim que tem que ser, chegar ao sucesso não significa manter-se lá. A busca por algo melhor é uma constante. 

Arriscar-se é inerente à quem quer ter sucesso. A Ubiquiti arriscou, e em parte acertou. A linha Airmax é excelente, porém tem problemas. A proposta da tecnologia é maravilhosa, mas a empresa errou feio quando deixou de investir no padrão de qualidade pra fazer equipamentos em quantidade. Vocês entendem? Deixou-se o foco pela qualidade e passou-se a focar em quantidade. É um erro, e quem pagou foram os consumidores.

A questão é que os problemas da Ubiquiti chegaram a um ponto tão crítico que a magia voltou-se contra o feiticeiro. Há muitos descontentes, e com razão. Com a Apple aconteceu a mesma coisa. Eu sou usuário dos produtos da Apple há alguns anos, e não pensem que a marca foi essa maravilha que é hoje desde sempre, porque não foi. Quem lembra dos clones e dos bugs do Mac sabe o que é odiar pagar caro por uma coisa que não funciona. E o valor agregado de um produto Apple é bem mais caro que um Ubiquiti!

Deixando a filosofia de lado, eu continuo com a ideia de que a marca precisa abrir os olhos para os seus erros. É possível citar um a um os erros mais relevantes da Ubiquiti:

- Linha de produtos muito extensa. Quando se precisa de um catálogo pra escolher produtos é porque perdeu-se totalmente o foco, a imagem da empresa;

- Cria-se um rombo financeiro tendo que manter muitas linhas de produtos, tendo que manter estoques volumosos e estratégias de marketing individuais para cada produto. Ou seja, não se faz nada com excelência, e sim um amontoado de brinquedos caros e sem real utilidade prática. E o que é pior, pagando um alto preço por isso;

- Canalizar muitas linhas de produção faz perder qualidade em Pesquisa e Desenvolvimento (e aprimoramento) dos produtos killer app (de aplicação essencial). O resultado disso são repetidos erros de projeto e defeitos revelados durante o uso, já nas mãos dos consumidores;

- Não oferecer compromisso e proximidade com o consumidor final demonstram desinteresse por suas necessidades e problemas. Enquanto a Ubiquiti não assumir definitivamente a gestão dos produtos essenciais e o RMA junto aos compradores continuará a passar a imagem que se importa somente em visar lucro a qualquer custo.


Chadi e Jamie, volto a dizer que resolver os problemas técnicos dos produtos não soluciona o problema geral, que é de gestão e estratégia. Embora eu não acredite em uma mudança de rumo da Ubiquiti em função dos problemas no Brasil, eu gostaria muito de ver uma declaração oficial do senhor Robert ou do Matt aqui no Under Linux, reconhecendo falhas e apontando soluções. Porque até o presente momento a única preocupação que eu tenho percebido com nós, empresários brasileiros, são as margens de lucro.

Então pessoal da Ubiquiti, vamos arregaçar as mangas e fazer o que tem que ser feito? Ou vamos continuar distribuindo responsabilidades a terceiros para se eximir das consequências? Vocês são uma empresa muito grande. Agora é a hora de mostrar que são realmente gente grande e que pensa pra frente.

----------


## kamui

> Amigos a maior parte dos problemas como o nosso amigo ai sitou é nossa mesmo pois um preço muito diferente do outro tem coisa ai.
> Nao existe milagre trabalho com distribuição a bastante tempo e sempre vejo pessoas me questionarem, poxa lah no fulano ou aqui no beltrano o preço é menor, coisa de 10 reais e normal, passou disto tem coisa.
> Garanto pra voces que os distribuidores serios vao dar a garantia e podem subir a atualização que nao ira morrer.
> Produto que eu vendo garanto 1 ano de garantia e 100% nacional.
> Mesmo a carga tributaria sendo grande nao vale a pena correr o risco de ter parte original e parte falsificada.
> Vendi 200 argids para um cliente no CE e o mesmo esta usando sem problemas e já se fazem mais de 5 meses e nenhuma delas deu problema. Temos preço para quantidade mas mesmo na quantidade nao temos como concorrer com o paraguai ou mercado livre pois em nenhum dos dois voces terao garantia.
> 
> vou deixar um email diferente hoje pois estarei passando por uma sirurgia, mas podem questionalo e solicitar cotação que ele ira ajudar no que voces precisarem.
> Um grande abraço a todos.
> ...


Comprei uma Nanostation2 com garantia de 1 ano no ML. A mesma deu problemas em menos de 2 meses. Entrei em contato com o suporte da loja e apos constantar o problema de fabrica recebi uma novinha. Que não deu mais problemas. Esta la no sol, chuva e tudo mais. Esta zero bala, sem me questionar. Paguei R$ 259,90.

----------


## douglasesmeriz

> Acho que com o que for levantado a UBNT tomará uma atitude rápida, pois estao perdendo tempo. E só para comparar, fazendo um pequeno off: a Deliberant é estrangeira, e se li bem, da Lituânia, país muito menor que o Brasil. A Mikrotik é da Letônia, país muito menor que o Brasil. Porque eles fabricam solucoes completas e competitivas enquanto no Brasil vivemos de ostracismo? Pelo visto, até agora, a única novidade "100%" nacional é o WOM5000 da Intelbras, e talvez pouca coisa além disso.


Eles fabricam soluções completas porque são filhos da segunda guerra e da guerra fria, da ex-união soviética, um pais com tecnologia da era espacial, enquanto no Brasil pra se arrumar uma bolsa para um mestrado tem que ter QI.... (quem indique).
Tente abrir uma empresa de tecnologia desse tipo no Brasil, depois tente na China e poste os resultados para a gente saber... heheh.




> Amigos, 
> 
> Aqui podem ser postadas todas as sujeiras e todas as verdades que ocorrem com os equipamentos UBNT. 
> 
> Pode postar claramente empresa, vendedor, nota fiscal, garantia e tudo mais.
> 
> Não é mais hora de esconder nada, é hora de virar a mesa e mostrar que precisamos cada vez mais da UBNT dentro do brasil, certo?
> 
> Não estou fazendo apologia alguma a marca, mas sim a responsabilidade.
> ...


A apple e um monte de outras empresas vieram para o Brasil porque é um mercado emergente, muito grande, diferente do resto da américa latina, e tem um monte de otário aqui que paga o Iphone mais caro do mundo, não reclama e ainda diz que o problema é só o governo.

----------


## Maclaud

> Não vejo nenhum problema em citar nomes. Afinal, é a velha regra: quem não deve não teme. O que não pode é mentir, inventar coisas que não aconteceram. 
> 
> Vejo o Under Linux como o nosso Reclame Aqui da tecnologia. E não há lugar na internet mais pertinente para essa revolução.


Concordo Plenamente com você, porem ano passado fui advertido aqui no forum em novembro por falar de uma empresa de SP que eu comprei e nao entregaram o produto até hoje, depois faliram e deram calote em muita gente.

----------


## Maclaud

Prezado Chadi, tem alguma posição de quando teremos uma reuniao, pra discutir com responsabilidade as melhorias do produto? as garantias de compra, durabilidade etc.

Poderia abrir uma video conferencia, e enviar um link para todos os provedores interessados, seria uma susgetao ótima na minha opinião.

Para que a empresa nos passe seus projetos: O que ela fará do seu futuro aqui no Brasill e como pretende apagar essa imagem.

lembrando que eu ainda acredito nos produtos, tenho o provedor que tenho hoje pela facilidade que UBNT proporcionou aos pequenos como eu.

acredito que sao milhares em nosso pais, um mercado mais que potencial!

aguardo noticias Chadi.

----------


## Candaten

Bem como podemos notar, apesar das reclamações, todos ainda querem contribuir para que os produtos Ubiquiti permaneçam no mercado. Ponto para a UBNT. Assim, não faltando vontade por parte da UBNT não será dificil reverter esse quadro já que todos desejam manter boas relações com os produtos revolucionários da Ubiquiti.
Então, o que podemos dizer ao Chady é simplesmente "mãos-à-obra".
Estamos todos dispostos a contribuir desde que a Ubiquiti tenha um plano adequado ao nosso mercado e que nos forneça garantias para readquirirmos a confiança nos Airmax.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Discordo que seja dar um tiro no pé. Eu sou totalmente contrário a quem erra. Se errou, paga. Simples.
> 
> Não acredito que seja justo outras pessoas prejudicarem-se confiando em empresas que fazem de tudo pra vender e depois somem quando os problemas aparecem. Pra mim isso é camuflar o problema em benefício próprio, ou de terceiros. Não sou favorável, opinião individual minha.
> 
> Concordo e discordo ao mesmo tempo. Não acho justo dizer que a Ubiquiti é modelo de fracasso porque revolucionou o mercado. Vejam Bob Dylan, um cara que tem tudo o que a fama proporciona, e está sempre se arriscando, criando, inovando. E é assim que tem que ser, chegar ao sucesso não significa manter-se lá. A busca por algo melhor é uma constante. 
> 
> Arriscar-se é inerente à quem quer ter sucesso. A Ubiquiti arriscou, e em parte acertou. A linha Airmax é excelente, porém tem problemas. A proposta da tecnologia é maravilhosa, mas a empresa errou feio quando deixou de investir no padrão de qualidade pra fazer equipamentos em quantidade. Vocês entendem? Deixou-se o foco pela qualidade e passou-se a focar em quantidade. É um erro, e quem pagou foram os consumidores.
> 
> A questão é que os problemas da Ubiquiti chegaram a um ponto tão crítico que a magia voltou-se contra o feiticeiro. Há muitos descontentes, e com razão. Com a Apple aconteceu a mesma coisa. Eu sou usuário dos produtos da Apple há alguns anos, e não pensem que a marca foi essa maravilha que é hoje desde sempre, porque não foi. Quem lembra dos clones e dos bugs do Mac sabe o que é odiar pagar caro por uma coisa que não funciona. E o valor agregado de um produto Apple é bem mais caro que um Ubiquiti!
> ...


Boa tarde amigo. Você trouxe a tona interessantes tópicos e vou falar um pouco de cada um deles. 
Discordo quando menciona que perdemos o foco. Criar produtos para diferenciadas situações seria perder o foco? Porque usar uma NanoStationM5 para um cliente a 500m? Ou como usar um NanoM5 para um cliente a 4km? Porque gastar uma RocketDish + RocketM5 se a PowerBridge atende? Cada produto tem sua determinada aplicação, basta aprender a usa-las. 
Grande prova de que nào perdemos o foco é que estamos abandonando uma série de produtos, 13 se não me engano.
Lançar produtos como Airfiber, Mfi, UnifiAc,Aircam e outros, apenas mostra o nosso comprometimento em lhes atender da melhor forma possível. O pessoal ainda não entendeu a grandiosidade do Mfi, é um mega produto. E de fato pode lhes auxiliar e muito na gestão de seus provedores. 
Estamos estreitando os nossos laços com o mercado Brasileiro, prova disso é a minha presença aqui. Eu, Jamie, Salvador não estamos aqui apenas para sanar problemas técnicos, longe disso. Esta é a parte de menor importância. Estamos aqui para trazer soluções para o mercado nacional, e melhorar cada vez mais a qualidade para vocês. Acredito que mereçamos um pouco de crédito, afinal fomos decisivos na grande virada da tecnologia Wifi, e na ampla queda de valores. O que lhes posso garantir é, estamos trabalhando, temos projetos já em execução, e vocês clientes Ubiquiti com certeza são a nossa prioridade. Se eu pudesse, eu mesmo resolveria cada um de seus problemas. Infelizmente não é tão fácil assim. 
As mangas já estão quase sumindo de tanto trabalho, somos sim uma empresa muito séria, jamais duvidem disso. Não vejo a necessidade do Matt, Robert ou Ben virem aqui explicar algo. Querem respostas? Perguntem a mim, eu sou o porta voz de vocês. Acredito que já deixei bem claro o quanto quero batalhar por vocês. Todos os casos que chegaram até mim foram repassados para os setores responsáveis, e tratados com extrema rapidez. Joguem para cima de mim não tem problema, eu aguento  :Big Grin: !
Tenho apenas duas semanas de gestão, peço que tenham mais um pouco de paciência. Mudanças estão por vir. 




> Prezado Chadi, tem alguma posição de quando teremos uma reuniao, pra discutir com responsabilidade as melhorias do produto? as garantias de compra, durabilidade etc.
> 
> Poderia abrir uma video conferencia, e enviar um link para todos os provedores interessados, seria uma susgetao ótima na minha opinião.
> 
> Para que a empresa nos passe seus projetos: O que ela fará do seu futuro aqui no Brasill e como pretende apagar essa imagem.
> 
> lembrando que eu ainda acredito nos produtos, tenho o provedor que tenho hoje pela facilidade que UBNT proporcionou aos pequenos como eu.
> 
> acredito que sao milhares em nosso pais, um mercado mais que potencial!
> ...


Amigo, já estou organizando a questão da reunião. Vou precisar da opinião de vocês. Estou apenas acertando alguns detalhes, e resolvendo alguns outros assuntos. Em breve entrarei em contato com vocês, para definirmos quais os tópicos a serem discutidos e qual a melhor maneira de organizarmos este encontro.

Sempre a disposição de vocês,

----------


## EribertoTorres

Chadi, eu acho que quando o Jadir perder o foco é que em uma mesma linha tem vários produtos.

Eu acho que a UBNT ainda nao perdeu o foco, porque pelo menos a página principal é organizada por tecnologias, como Airmax, Legacy, Airfiber, etc.

Agora vamos bater a linha Legacy, temos "x" produtos que já deveriam ter sumido da relacao. A linha Legacy já deveria figurar como descontinuada.

Na linha Airmax temos divididos por frequencias, até ai beleza, mas acho que o Bullet nao teve pegada, ele fica mais caro que uma Airgrid, entao eu preferiria ir de Airgrid, e no caso de Nanobridge, porque tem dupla polaridade.
A Powerbrigde eu acho que é muito cara pelo que oferece, com o valor de uma Powerbridge eu compro 3 Nanosbridges, nao vejo vantagem nela, salvo se o preco caia. E por ai vai.

A linha mFi para mim eu vi muita vantagem se ela funcionar como eu imagino, inclusive tentei comprar por aqui a linha mFi e nao tem e pelo visto terei que importar e homologar a linha, entao nao poderei usar o produto, porque nao vou homologar só para mim, e a minha homologacao servirá para todos, por hora mesmo o custo sendo baixo, pelo meu uso inicial, nao compensa.

E outra coisa, você comentou que tem duas semanas trabalhando, e já vi muitas vezes você pedindo que a pessoa entre em contato e te mande amostras, elas entraram em contato? Mandaram as amostras? Se sim, beleza, podem reclamar, se nao entraram em contato, já acho injusto continuarem reclamando de falta de atencao.

----------


## teletanbs

> Ja tentou desabilitar o função reset ?



já sim desabilito em todos os meus equipamentos ubiquiti!!

----------


## WordNet

> já sim desabilito em todos os meus equipamentos ubiquiti!!


pra que desabilitar? só pra da mais trabalho ao tecnico caso precise resetar o equipamento
pois se sua airgrid for roubada é só reinstalar o firmware em tftp mesmo com reset desativado ela volta ao normal

----------


## teletanbs

> pra que desabilitar? só pra da mais trabalho ao tecnico caso precise resetar o equipamento
> pois se sua airgrid for roubada é só reinstalar o firmware em tftp mesmo com reset desativado ela volta ao normal



Só que meu concorrente na região não sabe disso, é uma forma de eu impedir roubo de clientes, outra o tecnico de instalação sou eu e meu irmão então não tem bronca!!!

----------


## kfdigital

Agora e só espero mais novidades, sei que a ubiquiti nao vai deixa agente na mao, caro xandi quando tiver boas noticias volte aqui para nos contar, ficaremos felizes de saber que a ubiquiti nao vai nos abandonar, antes ouvir muitos desse tipo de comentários '' e mikrotik na terra e ubiquiti no céu'', é isso que quero continuar ouvindo, vamos lá bola pra frente que o futuro nos espera.

----------


## pepoclv

Chadi, fiquei sabendo que vc poderia ser aqui de Goias, é verdade ? Se for, vou até onde vc esta para conversarmos pessoalmente sobre os 500 equipos com problema, fornecedores e nfs.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Chadi, eu acho que quando o Jadir perder o foco é que em uma mesma linha tem vários produtos.
> 
> Eu acho que a UBNT ainda nao perdeu o foco, porque pelo menos a página principal é organizada por tecnologias, como Airmax, Legacy, Airfiber, etc.
> 
> Agora vamos bater a linha Legacy, temos "x" produtos que já deveriam ter sumido da relacao. A linha Legacy já deveria figurar como descontinuada.
> 
> Na linha Airmax temos divididos por frequencias, até ai beleza, mas acho que o Bullet nao teve pegada, ele fica mais caro que uma Airgrid, entao eu preferiria ir de Airgrid, e no caso de Nanobridge, porque tem dupla polaridade.
> A Powerbrigde eu acho que é muito cara pelo que oferece, com o valor de uma Powerbridge eu compro 3 Nanosbridges, nao vejo vantagem nela, salvo se o preco caia. E por ai vai.
> 
> ...


Bom dia amigo Eriberto. 
O Bullet é a solução para aqueles que possuem antigos discos 1x1 e desejam rodar N com Airmax  :Big Grin: ! Definitivamente não sai tanto quanto Rocket e outros 2x2, mas ainda sim é uma solução que possui o seu espaço.
Em relação a todos que me procuraram, apenas o sr. Ricardo me enviou equipamentos para analise.Os mesmos já estão sendo despachados e assim que obtiver novas infos referente ao problema postarei aqui.




> Chadi, fiquei sabendo que vc poderia ser aqui de Goias, é verdade ? Se for, vou até onde vc esta para conversarmos pessoalmente sobre os 500 equipos com problema, fornecedores e nfs.


Sim, estou em Goiás. Me envie um e-mail e agendamos um encontro.


Atenciosamente,

----------


## EribertoTorres

Chadi, falando sobre pirataria: quanto a UBNT vai oficialmente explicar a diferença entre um original e um pirata? Sinceramente, a cada dia que passa, mesmo com o teu trabalho já tá complicado confiar no produto. Cada dia vejo mais incertezas do que certezas no ar.

Ainda nao consigo comprar UBNT aqui, e o pouco que chegou em algumas lojas já acabou. OS preços já subiram em média uns 30% em alguns equipamentos como Nanobridge. Algumas lojas estao comprando em algum lugar, que nao sei onde, e com esse clima de incertezas, com distribuidor vendendo original e pirata no mesmo lote, como saber o que compramos?

Eu como comentei com o Jamie, comprei 4 Nanobridges, das quais 2 já deram problemas e a terceira perdi acesso ao firmware depois de uma atualizaçao (counterfeit), compradas todas no mesmo distribuidor, dia e hora, com nota fiscal, 2 anos de garantia.
2 delas vieram com código de país travado em EUA, e segundo o Jamie me explicou, sao para venda apenas nos EUA, seria a versao americana e na caixa deveria estar US em algum lugar, e procurei, e nao figura US, entao a confusao das peças veio de fábrica, e nao do distribuidor na hora de comprar. Pensei que eles pudessem ter feito confusao, já que a matriz deles está nos EUA e poderiam ter trazido equipamentos de lá, mas nao, na caixa nao figura nada, e se quiserem, tomo foto das caixas e subo um documento fiscal equivalente ao DANF, onde figura os equipamentos comprados.

E agora, volto a pergunta original: como saber qual produto é pirata e qual é original? Só por comprar nos distribuidores que figuram na página nao é garantia de ter original, como já vimos.

Outra pergunta: se a UBNT sabe da pirataria e que distribuidores estao vendendo isso, porque muito distribuidor ainda aparece como distribuidor oficial?

Como voltar a confiar na marca? Ontem saiu um tópico aqui comentando de problemas com o EoIP com o Airmax ativado, e no fórum oficial tem tópicos a mais de ano com o mesmo problema sem solucao oficial.

Sei que você tem pouco tempo de trabalho, mas a UBNT demorou muito em nomear o Country Manager para o Brasil e as incertezas, clones e concorrentes proliferaram mais que a antiga confiança que tínhamos na marca.

O tema é algo incômodo, mas aguardo teus comentários.

Abraçcos,

Eriberto

----------


## Maclaud

Prezados finalizei as atualizações dos UBNT de toda a rede, e para surpresa, tudo normal, nenhum falso até agora, mesmo os que comprei sem nota (oito) no total.

o firmware 5.5.4 me pareceu mais estavel para minha configuração aqui.

Mas pelo visto o nosso amigo Eriberto vem sofrendo com os piratas em sua rede!

precisamos de uma solução da UBNT e rapido!

----------


## teletanbs

Bom comentario do Heriberto, eu mesmo não sei diferenciar um original de um greatek, a não ser quando ligo que vejo o firmeware, como comentado deixe-nos uma dica para saber qual o original!!

----------


## EribertoTorres

Oficialmente nao peguei pirata, mas a última Nanobridge que atualizei acusou o counterfeit e perdi acesso a mesma, embora ainda funcione. No fórum oficial há quem diga que esse problema pode ser recuperado por tftp, oxalá funcione, mas até eu conseguir outro equipamento, nao posso fazer nada.

----------


## Jadir

> Chadi, eu acho que quando o Jadir perder o foco é que em uma mesma linha tem vários produtos.


Exatamente, Eriberto. Aliás, perdoem minha ausência. Tive que instalar mais umas Nano Loco M5 na rede. (:

Quando me refiro em perder o foco quero dizer que há muito esforço em produtos que não vingam para a realidade de um provedor. Sim, porque a Ubiquiti nasceu para os provedores de serviços. 

Vou te dar uma outra ideia: faça uma pesquisa entre os participantes desse fórum e eleja os produtos mais utilizados/úteis e o que mais estamos precisando para nos mantermos concorrentes nesse mercado.

É mais viável que simplesmente introduzir produtos novos no mercado. Isso é foco.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Quando me refiro em perder o foco quero dizer que há muito esforço em produtos que não vingam para a realidade de um provedor. Sim, porque a Ubiquiti nasceu para os provedores de serviços.


Por exemplo, Mikrotik tem tanta coisa, tanta routerboard, que a maioria nao me serve para nada, até para escolher o que me serve fica difìcil.

Com Ubiquiti ainda está fácil, mas essa facilidade tem me causado problemas, devido ao desabastecimento aqui no Peru. Andei perguntando no fórum oficial e México também está com dificuldades para conseguir equipamentos, e segundo meu distribuidor me disse, até nos EUA está difícil conseguir. Preciso de 1 dipolo de Nanobridge M5, nada mais. Espero tranquilamente até o dia 20 de abril quando as demais peças chegam, mas nao acho o bendito dipolo. Se me estragar mais uma Nanobridge estou morto.

Essa facilidade em escolher o equipamento é o foco: Basestation + Rocket na torre, Loco ou Airgrid no cliente, Nanobridge 25 para PtP curto e Rocket + Dish de 30 ou 34 para PtP longos.

Airgrid e Nanobridge (quando nao dao problemas), sao produtos fantásticos, acho que foi a maior sacada da UBNT, pois a NB para mim é perfeita para meus enlaces que sao curtos.

Vamos torcer para que nossas reclamacoes e sugestoes cheguem nas maos do Robert e deem uma sacudida na fábrica.

----------


## douglasesmeriz

> Quando me refiro em perder o foco quero dizer que há muito esforço em produtos que não vingam para a realidade de um provedor. Sim, porque a Ubiquiti nasceu para os provedores de serviços. 
> 
> Vou te dar uma outra ideia: faça uma pesquisa entre os participantes desse fórum e eleja os produtos mais utilizados/úteis e o que mais estamos precisando para nos mantermos concorrentes nesse mercado.
> 
> É mais viável que simplesmente introduzir produtos novos no mercado. Isso é foco.






> Por exemplo, Mikrotik tem tanta coisa, tanta routerboard, que a maioria nao me serve para nada, até para escolher o que me serve fica difìcil.
> 
> Com Ubiquiti ainda está fácil, mas essa facilidade tem me causado problemas, devido ao desabastecimento aqui no Peru. Andei perguntando no fórum oficial e México também está com dificuldades para conseguir equipamentos, e segundo meu distribuidor me disse, até nos EUA está difícil conseguir. Preciso de 1 dipolo de Nanobridge M5, nada mais. Espero tranquilamente até o dia 20 de abril quando as demais peças chegam, mas nao acho o bendito dipolo. Se me estragar mais uma Nanobridge estou morto.
> 
> Essa facilidade em escolher o equipamento é o foco: Basestation + Rocket na torre, Loco ou Airgrid no cliente, Nanobridge 25 para PtP curto e Rocket + Dish de 30 ou 34 para PtP longos.
> 
> Airgrid e Nanobridge (quando nao dao problemas), sao produtos fantásticos, acho que foi a maior sacada da UBNT, pois a NB para mim é perfeita para meus enlaces que sao curtos.
> 
> Vamos torcer para que nossas reclamacoes e sugestoes cheguem nas maos do Robert e deem uma sacudida na fábrica.


Minha opinião é diferente, acho sim que a linha deve ser bem completa e ter um produto para cada caso, mas está diretamente relacionada aos seus comentários. Estou no estado de SP, e nunca consigo achar os produtos que eu quero em um mesmo distribuidor, muitas vezes, nem em dois ou três. Você acha nano loco em um lugar, mas não acha nano. Consegue airgrid, mas não consegue o rocket. E isso não é o pior problema. Para um cliente a 500 metros, devemos usar um nano loco, certo? Mas e se não tem para comprar? Se a mega promoção do mês é de airgrid? Alias, a airgrid é sempre mais barata que um nano. Então acaba acontecendo aqueles absurdos de colocar um produto que não é o adequado, como eu já vi, airgrids apontadas para cima, embaixo da torre, justamente pelo modelo de negócios feito no Brasil. Então de nada adianta uma extensa linha de produtos, com disparidade de preços e disponibilidade duvidosa.
Infelizmente, vai continuar sendo assim. Vou continuar comprando as promoções, seja elas quais forem, e usando do jeito que der. Tem nano-loco a 2KM da torre, tem airgrid a 200 metros, depende de qual era a disponibilidade na época.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Estou no estado de SP, e nunca consigo achar os produtos que eu quero em um mesmo distribuidor, muitas vezes, nem em dois ou três.


Também estou nessa, compro de vários distribuidores localizados pela região de Campinas SP, costumo retirar no local porque se esperar por remessa sempre vem incompleta, mesmo retirando no local já aconteceu de eu chegar lá e o pedido "já éra", quando acontece isso tenho levar qualquer coisa para não perder a viagem de 50 km.

Estou pensando em investir na linha Intelbras.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Minha opinião é diferente, acho sim que a linha deve ser bem completa e ter um produto para cada caso, mas está diretamente relacionada aos seus comentários. Estou no estado de SP, e nunca consigo achar os produtos que eu quero em um mesmo distribuidor, muitas vezes, nem em dois ou três. Você acha nano loco em um lugar, mas não acha nano. Consegue airgrid, mas não consegue o rocket. E isso não é o pior problema. Para um cliente a 500 metros, devemos usar um nano loco, certo? Mas e se não tem para comprar? Se a mega promoção do mês é de airgrid? Alias, a airgrid é sempre mais barata que um nano. Então acaba acontecendo aqueles absurdos de colocar um produto que não é o adequado, como eu já vi, airgrids apontadas para cima, embaixo da torre, justamente pelo modelo de negócios feito no Brasil. Então de nada adianta uma extensa linha de produtos, com disparidade de preços e disponibilidade duvidosa.
> Infelizmente, vai continuar sendo assim. Vou continuar comprando as promoções, seja elas quais forem, e usando do jeito que der. Tem nano-loco a 2KM da torre, tem airgrid a 200 metros, depende de qual era a disponibilidade na época.





> Também estou nessa, compro de vários distribuidores localizados pela região de Campinas SP, costumo retirar no local porque se esperar por remessa sempre vem incompleta, mesmo retirando no local já aconteceu de eu chegar lá e o pedido "já éra", quando acontece isso tenho levar qualquer coisa para não perder a viagem de 50 km.
> 
> Estou pensando em investir na linha Intelbras.


É por essas e outras que estamos batendo na mesma tecla: distribuidor tá acabando com a UBNT.
Tá na hora da UBNT montar um escritório no Brasil (nem que seja para toda América Latina) e começar a fazer importaçao direta e daí entregar na mao dos distribuidores. 
E vou além, porque nao uma fábrica no Brasil? Até a Apple tem fábrica no Brasil. Um produto nacionalizado pode ser financiado pelo BNDES, e ai a competiçao ficará mais interessante.

A UBNT tem que tomar as rédeas do negócio se quiser vender, pois um cliente insatisfeito leva muitos clientes para a concorrência. Eu mesmo, vou aguardar até 20 de abril antes de tomar uma decisao radical, se nao chegar nada UBNT agora, UBNT nunca mais, porque nao posso me dar o luxo de esperar meses porque a fábrica teve mal estratégia e falta de logística.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Chadi, falando sobre pirataria: quanto a UBNT vai oficialmente explicar a diferença entre um original e um pirata? Sinceramente, a cada dia que passa, mesmo com o teu trabalho já tá complicado confiar no produto. Cada dia vejo mais incertezas do que certezas no ar.
> 
> Ainda nao consigo comprar UBNT aqui, e o pouco que chegou em algumas lojas já acabou. OS preços já subiram em média uns 30% em alguns equipamentos como Nanobridge. Algumas lojas estao comprando em algum lugar, que nao sei onde, e com esse clima de incertezas, com distribuidor vendendo original e pirata no mesmo lote, como saber o que compramos?
> 
> Eu como comentei com o Jamie, comprei 4 Nanobridges, das quais 2 já deram problemas e a terceira perdi acesso ao firmware depois de uma atualizaçao (counterfeit), compradas todas no mesmo distribuidor, dia e hora, com nota fiscal, 2 anos de garantia.
> 2 delas vieram com código de país travado em EUA, e segundo o Jamie me explicou, sao para venda apenas nos EUA, seria a versao americana e na caixa deveria estar US em algum lugar, e procurei, e nao figura US, entao a confusao das peças veio de fábrica, e nao do distribuidor na hora de comprar. Pensei que eles pudessem ter feito confusao, já que a matriz deles está nos EUA e poderiam ter trazido equipamentos de lá, mas nao, na caixa nao figura nada, e se quiserem, tomo foto das caixas e subo um documento fiscal equivalente ao DANF, onde figura os equipamentos comprados.
> 
> E agora, volto a pergunta original: como saber qual produto é pirata e qual é original? Só por comprar nos distribuidores que figuram na página nao é garantia de ter original, como já vimos.
> 
> ...


Como todos falam, os produtos que estão vindo falsificados, são muito parecidos com os nossos. Sendo assim fica difícil apontar um detalhe ou outro a olho nú, afinal de contas alguns nem mesmo detalhes possuem. Por favor quando estiverem com dúvidas me enviem um email com o Mac Adress e a Data ao lado, assim eu consigo verificar para vocês se é ou não falso.





> É por essas e outras que estamos batendo na mesma tecla: distribuidor tá acabando com a UBNT.
> Tá na hora da UBNT montar um escritório no Brasil (nem que seja para toda América Latina) e começar a fazer importaçao direta e daí entregar na mao dos distribuidores. 
> E vou além, porque nao uma fábrica no Brasil? Até a Apple tem fábrica no Brasil. Um produto nacionalizado pode ser financiado pelo BNDES, e ai a competiçao ficará mais interessante.
> 
> A UBNT tem que tomar as rédeas do negócio se quiser vender, pois um cliente insatisfeito leva muitos clientes para a concorrência. Eu mesmo, vou aguardar até 20 de abril antes de tomar uma decisao radical, se nao chegar nada UBNT agora, UBNT nunca mais, porque nao posso me dar o luxo de esperar meses porque a fábrica teve mal estratégia e falta de logística.


Amigo ja lhe informei que não estamos com problemas de entrega no seu País. Ne mesmo nos USA. Nem todos os nossos distribuidores possuem toda a nossa linha. Mas por padrão todos possuem os mais procurados, Airgrid, Nano etc etc. Sei que no Brazil as vezes falta uma mercadoria ou outra, mas sempre existem outros Distribuidores/Revendas que possuem o produto a disposição.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Como todos falam, os produtos que estão vindo falsificados, são muito parecidos com os nossos. Sendo assim fica difícil apontar um detalhe ou outro a olho nú, afinal de contas alguns nem mesmo detalhes possuem. Por favor quando estiverem com dúvidas me enviem um email com o Mac Adress e a Data ao lado, assim eu consigo verificar para vocês se é ou não falso.


Beleza, se a soluçao é mandar a data e o Mac Address, eu mando para você, quero ter certeza de que os que tenho sao originais (os comprados em 2012, os anteriores eu confio tranquilo).




> Amigo ja lhe informei que não estamos com problemas de entrega no seu País. Ne mesmo nos USA. Nem todos os nossos distribuidores possuem toda a nossa linha. Mas por padrão todos possuem os mais procurados, Airgrid, Nano etc etc. Sei que no Brazil as vezes falta uma mercadoria ou outra, mas sempre existem outros Distribuidores/Revendas que possuem o produto a disposição.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Sim, inclusive peguei o teu e-mail e mostrei ontem na distribuidora (acabei sendo grosseiro com a menina  :Frown:  ), mas eu nao consigo comprar o que quero no Peru. Bullet nao me interessa, Nanostation M5 nao me interessa, Loco M2 estao escassos, e nao me adianta porque nao posso fazer o PtP para ligar o pop.

Vou clarificar bem claro o que quero e quis dizer:

SE e somente SE a UBNT fizer a importaçao direta, fizer os trâmites de aduana, colocar em um depósito dela e os distribuidores forem recolher (ou a UBNT entrega direto no distribuidor), teremos 100% de garantia de que nao haverá falta de produtos e nem produtos piratas (afinal a UBNT nao vai piratear o próprio produto).

Com a UBNT fazendo isso, o distribuidor nao vai cometer erros de logística como aconteceu agora.

Eles me garantem que houve um desabastecimento por parte da UBNT no 3er trimestre e ela tentou recuperar no 4to, e agora está normalizando, mas atribuiu a falta de produtos a uma falha da empresa que iria embarcar no navio, e por isso atrasou a saída e atrasou a chegada.

Independente de quem seja o culpado, nao tenho Nanobridge para comprar, e vou ter que colocar Rocket + Dish para nao ficar sem peça. 

Também cometi a burrice de nao ter pego uma NB5G22 quando me ofereceram, pensei que o hardware era diferente, mas nao, o que muda é o prato e você configura direto na Nano, só que demorei em perceber isso e fiquei sem.

Vou fazer uma analogia com outras duas empresas: LG e TP-Link.

Eu nao tenho falta de produtos LG, porque a LG importa e larga no mercado.
Tp-Link eu tenho falta, porque os vários distribuidores nunca trazem tudo.

Acho que esclareci  :Wink: 

Vou te mandar os Mac adress para tirar a dúvida.

Abraços.

EDIT: Sr. Chadi tá rápido no gatilho, já me esclareceu (novamente) o problema. E agora reforço: as distribuidoras estao queimando a UBNT jogando toda a sujeira (deles distribuidoras) embaixo do tapete da UBNT (fábrica). Como nao tenho problemas como homologaçao, vou procurar outra distribuidora em outro país (sugestao que o Chadi já havia me dado).

Obrigado pela ajuda novamente, mas dê uma conversada com o pessoal da UBNT para dar uma chamada nas distribuidoras  :Wink:

----------


## kfdigital

as veses chega ser um absurdo, a nanobridge tem 5 homologaçao diferente, enquanto as basestation de 120º nenhuma eh homologado, e um despedício, quem deveria ser responsável pela a homologaçao e a fábrica e nao a revenda. grande falta de organizaçao, consideraçao e economia.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Uma vez o kleberbrasil (salvo engano) trouxe um tópico com um folheto da Anatel dizendo que basta estar homologado um que os demais valem. Só consultando a Anatel para ver se é o mesmo entendimento na prática.

----------


## Jadir

> as veses chega ser um absurdo, a nanobridge tem 5 hologaçao diferente, enquanto as basestation de 120º nenhuma eh homologado, e um despedício


Só a título de curiosidade: as BaseStation de 16 e 17dbi possuem uma característica técnica que a Anatel não aprova em nenhum ensaio. A não ser que a Ubiquiti altere o projeto (ou faça uma _gold antenna_ só para ser homologada) não teremos esse produto com selo da Anatel.





> quem deveria ser responsável pela a homologaçao e a fábrica e nao a revenda. grande falta de organizaçao, consideraçao e economia.


Já me "gastei" de tanto bater nessa tecla. Esse nosso ramo de provedor de serviços é visto como amador pelo mercado de telecomunicações porque começa com o fornecedor de equipamentos que não leva a sério o próprio mercado. Parece aquele lance do cara que quer ficar com a melhor garota da escola, mas pede pro amigo fazer a "ponte". Cadê a confiança?

Definitivamente: Ubiquiti, assuma de uma vez por todas a responsabilidade jurídica e logística de seus próprios equipamentos. Façam uma pesquisa entre os provedores do Brasil, analisem a porcentagem dos que são fãs de seus produtos e gostariam que a empresa homologasse e distribuísse os equipamentos. Seria a nossa garantia de amparo em qualquer situação, desde a compra até a garantia, RMA. Dizem que o pior cego é o que não quer ver a realidade. Então abram os olhos para a realidade.




> Uma vez o kleberbrasil (salvo engano) trouxe um tópico com um folheto da Anatel dizendo que basta estar homologado um que os demais valem. Só consultando a Anatel para ver se é o mesmo entendimento na prática.


Não funciona assim, Eriberto. Cada empresa que homologa equipamentos tem total exclusividade jurídica na venda de homologados. Senão não haveria fundamento em uma empresa gastar 15 mil reais em uma homologação e qualquer um se beneficiar sem nenhum custo. 

O que me deixa de queixo caído é que a Excell Informática, grande parceira de negócios da Ubiquiti, expõe com a maior cara de pau que os produtos vendidos em sua loja são homologados, usando a referência dos códigos de certificação de empresas brasileiras, que gastaram no processo. E o pior de tudo não é isso, são os selos falsos, copiados idênticos aos originais.

Quando eu era militar havia um termo pra descrever situações parecidas com essa que acontecem com a gestão dos produtos Ubiquiti no Brasil: farândula. Ninguém manda em ninguém, tudo é alegria. É a Disney.

Na hora que queima equipamento na pequena empresa todo mundo some, ou começa a pôr a culpa no empresário, que é despreparado, desqualificado. Eu não aceito a ideia de que me obrigo a aterrar uma CPE de cliente pra não correr o risco de perda. Usar cabo blindado. Ou então pagar um curso de 600 reais pra aprender a usar NanoStation, Bullet. 

Pelo amor de Deus, os produtos Ubiquiti são bridges como qualquer outra, assim como Greatek, Ovislink, OIW... São top de linha? É, depende, já foram melhores. Tem que mudar bastante coisa pra ficar top de novo. Aliás, nunca se ouviu falar em Edimax queimando porta LAN, Ovislink perdendo potência, Zinwell se "suicidando" por troca de firmware... 

Por essas e outras que eu não condeno que está chateado. A Ubiquiti ajudou muito provedor a sair do barro, mas também tá dando um prejuízo terrível pra muito empresário. E quando decidiu entregar responsabilidades essenciais nas mãos de terceiros se mostrou inconsequente com o mercado e seus consumidores. 

Nosso setor exige respeito e comprometimento! E imediatamente!

----------


## tcftelecom

Rapaz tu ta de gozação como vamos pedir ao fornecedor que nos envie o MAC dos equipamentos que vão nos vender .
Não se iludam porque já perdemos estes equipamentos que estão parados caso tivessem interesse em resolver já teria apresentado uma solução.
Esta novela de mande MAC etc já é antiga pois veja bem se o mesmo devolve a informação de que o equipamento é falso você fará o que?
Minha perca esta em +- 70 peças de nano loco m5 entre estes 20% veio de Miame de Leste o resto de distribuidores conhecidos com nota e tudo mandei alguns para RMA e estão La(30 dias).
Não perdi o tempo para enviar MAC para o amigo da UBNT porque ele ainda não resolveu de ninguém.
Assim que alguém postar no fórum que a UBNT resolveu o problema boto Fe mas caso contrario só bla bla.
Discordo do Sr Eriberto na questão que os distribuidores estão queimando a UBNT,se houver uma cobraça por parte da UBNT e o fornecimento de equipamentos qual distribuidor não iria vender .

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Discordo do Sr Eriberto na questão que os distribuidores estão queimando a UBNT,se houver uma cobraça por parte da UBNT e o fornecimento de equipamentos qual distribuidor não iria vender .


Falei exatamente isso para o Chadi, que dê uma chamada nos distribuidores. O meu caso é bem pontual, meu distribuidor por qualquer motivo nao está trazendo nada a meses e joga a culpa na UBNT que nao fabrica.
Postei no fórum oficial em espanhol e os que tinham problema no México já resolveram. Vocês ai conseguem comprar, eu nao. O Chadi me deu uma solucao: fazer eu mesmo minha compra. Vou procurar algum distribuidor que envie para o Peru e problema resolvido.

Mandei 5 Mac Address para o Chadi, vamos ver se me tocou algum pirata ou foi erro na fábrica. No meu caso, a fábrica fez confusao com no mínimo 2 peças, que vieram misturadas peças "US" e peças "All world".

Em todo caso, ainda to chateado, mas agora com o distribuidor, que tá me enrolando.

----------


## douglasesmeriz

> Como todos falam, os produtos que estão vindo falsificados, são muito parecidos com os nossos. Sendo assim fica difícil apontar um detalhe ou outro a olho nú, afinal de contas alguns nem mesmo detalhes possuem. Por favor quando estiverem com dúvidas me enviem um email com o Mac Adress e a Data ao lado, assim eu consigo verificar para vocês se é ou não falso.


** Não seria mais prático disponibilizar essa consulta no site?





> Amigo ja lhe informei que não estamos com problemas de entrega no seu País. Ne mesmo nos USA. Nem todos os nossos distribuidores possuem toda a nossa linha. Mas por padrão todos possuem os mais procurados, Airgrid, Nano etc etc. Sei que no Brazil as vezes falta uma mercadoria ou outra, mas sempre existem outros Distribuidores/Revendas que possuem o produto a disposição.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Vai me desculpar, mas tem um grande problema de fornecimento, sim. E quando tem equipamento, é só o que interessa "desovar" rapidamente. Passamos meses sem receber material da ubiquiti em vários fornecedores. E olha que eu estou no foco wireless do pais. Imagino que está mais longe. Resta saber se a falha está relacionada com a falta de material mesmo ou se o problema é financeiro, quando distribuidores não entram em acordo com os fornecedores.





> Na hora que queima equipamento na pequena empresa todo mundo some, ou começa a pôr a culpa no empresário, que é despreparado, desqualificado. Eu não aceito a ideia de que me obrigo a aterrar uma CPE de cliente pra não correr o risco de perda. Usar cabo blindado. Ou então pagar um curso de 600 reais pra aprender a usar NanoStation, Bullet. 
> 
> Pelo amor de Deus, os produtos Ubiquiti são bridges como qualquer outra, assim como Greatek, Ovislink, OIW... São top de linha? É, depende, já foram melhores. Tem que mudar bastante coisa pra ficar top de novo. Aliás, nunca se ouviu falar em Edimax queimando porta LAN, Ovislink perdendo potência, Zinwell se "suicidando" por troca de firmware... 
> 
> Por essas e outras que eu não condeno que está chateado. A Ubiquiti ajudou muito provedor a sair do barro, mas também tá dando um prejuízo terrível pra muito empresário. E quando decidiu entregar responsabilidades essenciais nas mãos de terceiros se mostrou inconsequente com o mercado e seus consumidores. 
> 
> Nosso setor exige respeito e comprometimento! E imediatamente!


Se me permite, faço minhas essas palavras... ou pelo menos me empresta elas.




> Rapaz tu ta de gozação como vamos pedir ao fornecedor que nos envie o MAC dos equipamentos que vão nos vender .
> Não se iludam porque já perdemos estes equipamentos que estão parados caso tivessem interesse em resolver já teria apresentado uma solução.
> Esta novela de mande MAC etc já é antiga pois veja bem se o mesmo devolve a informação de que o equipamento é falso você fará o que?
> Minha perca esta em +- 70 peças de nano loco m5 entre estes 20% veio de Miame de Leste o resto de distribuidores conhecidos com nota e tudo mandei alguns para RMA e estão La(30 dias).
> Não perdi o tempo para enviar MAC para o amigo da UBNT porque ele ainda não resolveu de ninguém.
> Assim que alguém postar no fórum que a UBNT resolveu o problema boto Fe mas caso contrario só bla bla.
> Discordo do Sr Eriberto na questão que os distribuidores estão queimando a UBNT,se houver uma cobraça por parte da UBNT e o fornecimento de equipamentos qual distribuidor não iria vender .


Talvez essa situação tenha uma solução. Pelo que eu sei, os "blocos" de mac-address são designados de uma forma semelhante a IP's válidos. Inclusive pelo mac-address podemos identificar produtos no FCC americano. Então, se soubermos os mac-address designados para a Ubiquiti, podemos saber se são legitimos no momento da compra. Ou não...

----------


## Jadir

Hoje tive minha primeira peça com o problema de _Counterfeit._ Andei estudando uma forma de reverter a situação, acho que vou conseguir. Se conseguir aviso vocês. Se eu não conseguir pelo menos vou "desossar" a NanoStation. 

Detalhe: as versões de hardware com MAC da série DC: 9F: DB não recebem downgrade para versões de firmware inferior à 5.5. Aliás, existe sim uma versão, a 5.3.6, mas dá uma mão de obra tremenda pra fazer a atualização.

----------


## raumaster

> Comentei desses problemas brasileiros com meu distribuidor aqui e eles disseram que o índice de rma (deles) é baixíssimo. Meu maior problema hoje é a falta de equipamentos.


Vc ta no Perú, certo? Creio que aí não tem tanto raio como aqui... Pelo menos as queimas de porta LAN se deve principalmente a descargas. Agora perda de potência não tem muita relação, eu acho...

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Vc ta no Perú, certo? Creio que aí não tem tanto raio como aqui... Pelo menos as queimas de porta LAN se deve principalmente a descargas. Agora perda de potência não tem muita relação, eu acho...


Exato, to no Peru. E mais especificamente na capital, onde nao chove, incidência de raio quase 0 (só para nao dizer 0 absoluto hehe). Ano passado teve uma trovoada. A anterior havia sido 10 anos antes.

Queima da Lan e perda de potência eu acho que estao mais relacionados ao projeto (que nao podemos arrumar) do que ao clima. Só consultar que usa outros cpes e ver quantos queimaram, perderam a Lan ou perderam potência e já chegamos a uma conclusao.

Vamos ver se a UBNT nos escuta e dá uma melhorada no projeto, ao menos uma tropicalizada.

----------


## raumaster

Só acabei de ler o tópico agora e realmente, se fosse só problema de raios, de falta de uso de cabo blindado e aterramento, outras soluções teriam o mesmo número de queimas. Essa semana passada minha primeira Nano de cliente pifou, com 8 meses de uso! Sou pequeno, tenho hoje 60 clientes e com uma demanda crescente e precisando ampliar minha estrutura atual e to na dúvida com que equipamento vou, quero me manter com Ubiquiti, mas to com medo de começar a ter problema atrás de problema, depois dessa primeira NanoLoco que consigo acesso pela LAN normalmente, mas não encontra nenhuma rede, nem conecta em nenhuma. O estranho é que se abro o AirView, ele faz analise do espectro normalmente, pelo tipo de imagem dá pra ver q ela tá enxergando muitas redes, mas não sei pq não consigo ver nada pelo site survey, nem conectar numa rede. Já resetei, ja regravei firmware e nada! 

Enfim, uma coisa que não vi ninguém comentando aqui é sobre a tomada com padrão americano! Por lei os produtos Ubiquiti não podem ser comercializados em nosso país por causa da tomada não normalizada com o padrão brasileiro! Existe essa lei, mas não existe fiscalização! É ruim demais vc ter que ficar colocando T, adaptador ou coisa do tipo quando chega na casa do cliente e hoje muitas casas que vou já trocaram as tomadas pelo novo padrão. É algo muito simples da UBNT mudar, não precisa mudar a fonte, só o cabo!

----------


## pepoclv

Putz, decidi procurar o MTBF dos equipos UBNT, na documentação deles não achei, mais no forum deles um doido lá disse aproximadamente 2 anos. To fudido, trocar mais de 5000 equipos a cada 2 anos eu quebro, ja estou montando POP's MK ....

Chadi, vc tem acesso a essa informação sobre o MTBF ? Poderia nos informar ?

----------


## kfdigital

> Só acabei de ler o tópico agora e realmente, se fosse só problema de raios, de falta de uso de cabo blindado e aterramento, outras soluções teriam o mesmo número de queimas. Essa semana passada minha primeira Nano de cliente pifou, com 8 meses de uso! Sou pequeno, tenho hoje 60 clientes e com uma demanda crescente e precisando ampliar minha estrutura atual e to na dúvida com que equipamento vou, quero me manter com Ubiquiti, mas to com medo de começar a ter problema atrás de problema, depois dessa primeira NanoLoco que consigo acesso pela LAN normalmente, mas não encontra nenhuma rede, nem conecta em nenhuma. O estranho é que se abro o AirView, ele faz analise do espectro normalmente, pelo tipo de imagem dá pra ver q ela tá enxergando muitas redes, mas não sei pq não consigo ver nada pelo site survey, nem conectar numa rede. Já resetei, ja regravei firmware e nada! 
> 
> Enfim, uma coisa que não vi ninguém comentando aqui é sobre a tomada com padrão americano! Por lei os produtos Ubiquiti não podem ser comercializados em nosso país por causa da tomada não normalizada com o padrão brasileiro! Existe essa lei, mas não existe fiscalização! É ruim demais vc ter que ficar colocando T, adaptador ou coisa do tipo quando chega na casa do cliente e hoje muitas casas que vou já trocaram as tomadas pelo novo padrão. É algo muito simples da UBNT mudar, não precisa mudar a fonte, só o cabo!


as que você compra pelo mercado livre e algumas revendas nao oficial sao todas desse padrão antigo, as que for comprada na revenda oficial no brasil já tem o padrão nacional e selo da anatel, o ideal era sair já de fabrica com selo da Anatel incorporado junto com os símbolos de outros órgãos de regulamentos já existentes.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Putz, decidi procurar o MTBF dos equipos UBNT, na documentação deles não achei, mais no forum deles um doido lá disse aproximadamente 2 anos. To fudido, trocar mais de 5000 equipos a cada 2 anos eu quebro, ja estou montando POP's MK ....
> 
> Chadi, vc tem acesso a essa informação sobre o MTBF ? Poderia nos informar ?


Amigo a informação não procede. Nosso MTBF é de 160.000 horas. Uma continha rápida seria 160000/24/365=18 anos.
Essa informação é valida para uso do produto em temperaturas dentro das especificadas, no caso da Nano seria -30C to 75C.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## EribertoTorres

Faz uns dois ou três dias que entrei em um Rocket M5 de um amigo, já tem quase dois anos instalada, rodando firmware 5.1.7 (salvo engano - falei para ele atualizar), rodando com 27 dBm (falei para ele baixar a potência), e está firme e forte.

Acho que o hardware antigo era melhor que o novo, mas como sou azarado, vou confiar que os problemas que tive foram má sorte e nao necessariamente hardware ruim.

Hoje tive a felicidade de ter uma NB recuperada, na verdade, o processo de recuperacao via TFTP teve efeito, a NB ficou várias semanas sem receber energia e hoje voltou a funcionar, gracas a Deus.

Só falta receber a minha que está no RMA, e a que está na torre acusando counterfeit, acho que com um TFTP recupero.

Estou notando uma postura um pouco melhor na UBNT, hoje um colega aqui do under postou que a UBNT está fazendo recall de Rocket Titanium M2 e M5. Nunca tinha visto essa postura deles antes, e olhem que houve uma chuva de Airgrids bichadas por aqui.

----------


## berboy

_Eu quero saber o que a UBNT ta fazendo a respeito das nanos com defeito de sinal, se já estão corrigindo o problema, se as novas nanos já não serão tão problemáticas com sinal, pois hoje cheguei ao ponto de nervosismo máximo com isso, desde setembro do ano passado já troquei mais de 500 nanos em uma rede de 3500 clientes, 80% com problema de sinal, esses equipamento passo em comodato e tenho que repor outro pro cliente, no final das contas to pagando pras pessoas terem internet devido a desconsideração da ubnt com seus clientes, se pudesse voltar atrás não teria passado minha rede inteira pra ubnt, pois agora estou amargando as consequências dessa decisão, cada dia que passo os materiais para os instaladores, metades dos equipamentos usam para instalação e metade para troca com defeito em clientes, isso é o cúmulo do absurdo, quero a ajuda dos amigos do underlinux também para me orientar em outra solução que não seja da ubnt, pois o maior perigo que estou correndo em meu negócio hoje em dia não é com concorrência dos outros provedores, nem das teles, nem preço de link e sim a ubnt com esse equipamento totalmente frágil, que com isso vem destruindo o capital da minha empresa._

----------


## tcftelecom

Bom dia amigo
Sinto em te informar mas estes picaretas não vão fazer nada para nos ajudar eu meso já perdi +- 200 peças de Nano Loco M5(Incluindo comprados no Brasil como no PY) os do Brasil to vendo RMA mas não vai dar em nada porque saem do mesmo buraco e tem mais não acredito muito nesta de falsificado isso é para se isentar da responsabilidade.
Cara da UBNT apareceu no fórum quis botar banca e sumiu porque a quantidade é grande.
Aqui não faço comodato e sim locação então só troco com 90 dias de uso o restante o cliente arca com o valor do equipamento mas não podemos perder clientes então acabei no prejuízo pois substituímos o Nano Loco M5 por Airgrid 23 ou TP - LINK,cobramos 150,00 dividido em 10 parcelas.
Minha humilde opinião : Deveríamos nos unir contratar um profissional da área jurídica e começar acionar os distribuidores se na resolver iriamos para instancias superiores.
Pelo relato do pessoal do fórum já da para encher um contêiner de Nano Loco M5 com problemas(saliente ainda que este papo,me envie o MAC e bla bla vão te retornar como sendo falsificada e você comprou com nota).

----------


## WordNet

nunca perdi nano loco, mais ja perdi muita airgrid
a maioria dos problemas são lan em 10mbps e nao conecta na torre
a maioria o fornecedor trocou outras mandei para a new for service e me cobraram 78 cada ponta para arrumar
no laudo dizia reinstalação do firmware nas memorias flash
ou seja deve ter um jeito de consertar isso nós mesmo
estou garimpando a net para ver se tem um jeito por Jtag ou cabo RS232

----------


## EribertoTorres

> _Eu quero saber o que a UBNT ta fazendo a respeito das nanos com defeito de sinal, se já estão corrigindo o problema, se as novas nanos já não serão tão problemáticas com sinal, pois hoje cheguei ao ponto de nervosismo máximo com isso, desde setembro do ano passado já troquei mais de 500 nanos em uma rede de 3500 clientes, 80% com problema de sinal, esses equipamento passo em comodato e tenho que repor outro pro cliente, no final das contas to pagando pras pessoas terem internet devido a desconsideração da ubnt com seus clientes, se pudesse voltar atrás não teria passado minha rede inteira pra ubnt, pois agora estou amargando as consequências dessa decisão, cada dia que passo os materiais para os instaladores, metades dos equipamentos usam para instalação e metade para troca com defeito em clientes, isso é o cúmulo do absurdo, quero a ajuda dos amigos do underlinux também para me orientar em outra solução que não seja da ubnt, pois o maior perigo que estou correndo em meu negócio hoje em dia não é com concorrência dos outros provedores, nem das teles, nem preço de link e sim a ubnt com esse equipamento totalmente frágil, que com isso vem destruindo o capital da minha empresa._


Tenta RMA com o teu distribuidor, do contrário, acione o distribuidor na justica, e ele que acione a UBNT como solidário na acao.
A responsabilidade é do importador, se a UBNT fabrica lixo e o lixo é vendido aqui, o distribuidor tem que se responsabilizar.

Outra coisa é vocês se unirem e comecarem a questionar na Anatel a homologacao, ai o buraco fica mais embaixo e o povo se mexe mais rápido.

Eu ando injuriado também, cansei de ficar trocando Nanobridge e engolir sapo, cliente reclamando porque nao tem internet (e nem eu tenho peca para repor), pop parado, etc.

----------


## demattos

Bom dia, fico preocupado com tantas reclamacoes, uso minha rede toda ubnt em sao poucos os casos de queima ou defeitos, tive perdas por negligencia minha ao usar as cintas plasticas que so duram um ano, ai perdi algumas por que entrou agua. Mas como li relatos aqui de 500 equipemantos em meio a 3500 instalados e muita coisa, ja pensei em novos pops instalar equipamentos intelbras mas o preco e meio salgado para equipamtos ditos nacionais.Fica a duvida pop com equipamentos todos mikrotik usando cpe mikrotik com nv2, sera que tera o mesmo desempenho?

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Bom dia, fico preocupado com tantas reclamacoes, uso minha rede toda ubnt em sao poucos os casos de queima ou defeitos, tive perdas por negligencia minha ao usar as cintas plasticas que so duram um ano, ai perdi algumas por que entrou agua. Mas como li relatos aqui de 500 equipemantos em meio a 3500 instalados e muita coisa, ja pensei em novos pops instalar equipamentos intelbras mas o preco e meio salgado para equipamtos ditos nacionais.Fica a duvida pop com equipamentos todos mikrotik usando cpe mikrotik com nv2, sera que tera o mesmo desempenho?


Fico com a mesma preocupacao, pior ainda pois minha rede é pequena e meu projeto feito em cima da UBNT. Eu fico injuriado com as minhas Nanobridges, se você tirar da tomada e religar, param de funcionar. Os Rockets e os Nanostations estao firmes, mas 3 Nanobridges bichadas de um lote de 4 para mim foi a gota d'água, sem contar na dificuldade em conseguir alguém que suba na torre e troque uma peca, o custo, me cobram quase a metade do valor da Nano para baixar uma e subir outra. Se me queima uma no domingo, fico até segunda-feira com cliente reclamando (já aconteceu).

Tentei Deliberant, mas o povo nao quer me vender, vou procurar Mikrotik ou largar mao do TDMA e buscar CPE na China, como todo mundo faz. Mesmo com o apoio que recebi do Chadi e do Jamie, tá tenso continuar com UBNT. Mandei outra NAno para RMA, quero ver em quantos dias me respondem e em quantos meses me devolvem a peca. A primeira tardou 4 meses.

----------


## rogeriodj

Aqui ja vai pra 2 meses que não compramos mais UBNT, so mikrotik, e posso afirmar, a banda e estabilidade mais que dobrou com mikrotik, e não uso nenhum NV2 nem nada, somente mimo 2x2...

----------


## Poemander

Amigos do fórum... já conversei diretamente com donos de provedores q adotaram em suas redes o APC 5M-90 - WispAccess BaseStation 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2. Eles relataram q a qualidade desse aparelho é espetacular, segundo eles, apesar do preço, o investimento valeu cada centavo... essa talvez, seja uma grande alternativa para os produtodos da UBNT, pelo menos acabam as noites sem dormir devido a problemas de queima de porta lan ou perda de potência.

Outro aparelho q está despontando como um substituto a altura (ou quase) para alguns produtos da UBNT é o MaxxStation MIMO 5 GHz.

Abraço.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Aqui pelo contrário, os APC saem mais em conta que os UBNT, principalmente a base emissora em 5.8 GHz, já vem rádio e antena a um custo mais baixo que Rocket + Basestation. O problema como digo, sao os distribuidores, nao sabem trabalhar e nem querem vender.

Quem ferra o nome UBNT aqui é a distribuidora, ficaram 4 meses sem trazer UBNT e o mercado parado, todos que queriam comprar nao podiam. Hoje eu sei que o problema foi com a distribuidora e nao com a UBNT, mas eu fico com o pé atrás justamente por isso: compro com eles, uma peca estraga e como fica meu rma? Tenho uma má experiência de 4 meses esperando uma peca, e nao tinha outra para repor, como terei que importar para trabalhar, entao qualquer coisa me vale.

Os CPEs da Tp-Link estao tao atrativos, que a distribuidora Master da UBNT os vende com marca própria.

----------


## telworld

estou comprando sxt para clientes pois estou com um monte de nano parado aqui ate falsificado ja encontrei, eu abrir um topico aqui falando de homologação do produtos o certo mesmo é alguem ir fora do pais e pesquisar um produto de boa qualidade e trazer pra ca com preço acessível e homologar e claro, a intelbras da importando os equipamentos e ta so colocando o nome, mas como no país a maioria só pensa em levar vantagem, por isso que ta essa merda, os provedores nunca se une para pesquisa no vocabulario correto por isso que nos levamos no traseiro e sorrimos, poque aceita essa situação calamitosa que ta nosso país cheio de picareta, voces mesmo ver ai pelo mensalão todo sorrido e povo que é pra cobrar não cobra, amigo vc que tem mais de 3500 clientes não e ta nem aqui reclamando da situação ja era pra seu juridico estar inserindo uma ação contra eles...quer sair melhor na sua empresa una se só assim se pode crescer, se nos outros país se faz assim. poque a merda desse Brasil a pessoas não se pode fazer o mesmo.
Falar é facíl quero ver agir...a corrente se sustenta poque o elos são unidos.
LAMENTAVEL

----------


## EribertoTorres

É realmente falta de uniao dos provedores, isso já é tema debatido e redebatido. Eu falo aqui no Perú: eu sou uma formiga, se todos os pequenos e pseudos provedores (vulgo gatonets) nos unirmos, seremos um formigueiro, e um formigueiro sim incomoda até um elefante.

Vocês poderiam fazer um clube de compras, uma cooperativa de compras e trazer cpes da China com marca própria, afinal, todo fabricante no Brasil faz isso, se nao traz o produto acabado traz no mínimo o projeto.

----------


## Maclaud

Pessoal kd o chadi? sumiu? ele viajou? rsrs, já faz alguns dias que propus a ele reunir todos os provedores homologados e com uma boa estrutura UBNT e que estão insatisfeitos pelos mais variados problemas e ate agora ele não deu retorno... ESSE RECADO É PARA ELE: Sr Chadi, estamos aguardando sua resposta para um futuro melhor com UBNT em nossos provedores. Do contrario pelo visto todos irão buscar outras alternativas e vai ser ruim financeiramente para vocês no mercado brasileiro. Se realmente se preocupam procurem uma solução em que seus produtos tenham melhor durabilidade, estabilidade e garantia!! Ary Maclaud - SUPERNET Telecom Recife.

----------


## kfdigital

> Pessoal kd o chadi? sumiu? ele viajou? rsrs, já faz alguns dias que propus a ele reunir todos os provedores homologados e com uma boa estrutura UBNT e que estão insatisfeitos pelos mais variados problemas e ate agora ele não deu retorno... ESSE RECADO É PARA ELE: Sr Chadi, estamos aguardando sua resposta para um futuro melhor com UBNT em nossos provedores. Do contrario pelo visto todos irão buscar outras alternativas e vai ser ruim financeiramente para vocês no mercado brasileiro. Se realmente se preocupam procurem uma solução em que seus produtos tenham melhor durabilidade, estabilidade e garantia!! Ary Maclaud - SUPERNET Telecom Recife.


Acho difícil a ubiquiti ou o chandi querer arcar com o prejuízo e no fim levamos no rabo mesmo. conselho para quem tem nano ainda funcionando, baixem a potencia do equipamento ao minimo mesmo, e faça uma oração ao santo das causas perdidas e dos provedores, e no fim não compre mais essa bomba chiando, só acreditarei novamente nesse produto quando me derem 1 ano de garantia, e a homologação não deixa na mão de importador.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Acho difícil a ubiquiti ou o chandi querer arcar com o prejuízo e no fim levamos no rabo mesmo. conselho para quem tem nano ainda funcionando, baixem a potencia do equipamento ao minimo mesmo, e faça uma oração ao santo das causas perdidas e dos provedores, e no fim não compre mais essa bomba chiando, só acreditarei novamente nesse produto quando me derem 1 ano de garantia, e a homologação não deixa na mão de importador.


Por partes: o Chadi nao tem nada que ver com arcar prejuízo, ele é funcionário da UBNT. Quem tem que arcar prejuízo sao os distribuidores e eles que na justica pecam que a UBNT seja solidária com eles. O CDC diz isso, que quem é o responsável é o fabricante ou importador, como a UBNT nao fabrica aqui, e tampouco importa, quem importa tem que ser responsabilizado.

----------


## maxibelo

> Por partes: o Chadi nao tem nada que ver com arcar prejuízo, ele é funcionário da UBNT. Quem tem que arcar prejuízo sao os distribuidores e eles que na justica pecam que a UBNT seja solidária com eles. O CDC diz isso, que quem é o responsável é o fabricante ou importador, como a UBNT nao fabrica aqui, e tampouco importa, quem importa tem que ser responsabilizado.


So uma deixa, atualmente comprei de um fornecedor representante da UBNT, 2 nanololoM5 e um bullet, e pedi a NF. Recebi o produto depois de quase 3 semanas e vendo que nao veio a NF, solicitei via imail, me pediu meus dados (sendo que ja tinha no site meu cadastro) mais mesmo assim retornei com os dados. E ja faz 1 mes e nada de NF fiscal. 
So para terem uma ideia, nem os distribuidores tem confiança na marca que representa, estão esperando queimar, e eu ficar no prejuízo. 
Garantia de 6 meses, nao de um ano como chadi falou que seria.. (VENDA NOS PADRÕES UBNT)

----------


## kfdigital

> So uma deixa, atualmente comprei de um fornecedor representante da UBNT, 2 nanololoM5 e um bullet, e pedi a NF. Recebi o produto depois de quase 3 semanas e vendo que nao veio a NF, solicitei via imail, me pediu meus dados (sendo que ja tinha no site meu cadastro) mais mesmo assim retornei com os dados. E ja faz 1 mes e nada de NF fiscal. 
> So para terem uma ideia, nem os distribuidores tem confiança na marca que representa, estão esperando queimar, e eu ficar no prejuízo. 
> Garantia de 6 meses, nao de um ano como chadi falou que seria.. (VENDA NOS PADRÕES UBNT)


O negócio ta pegando, Já tem muita revenda com orelha em Pé com a ubiquilixo. Só pego agora com garantia de 1 ano. Quem quiser arisca. BOA SORTE!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> So uma deixa, atualmente comprei de um fornecedor representante da UBNT, 2 nanololoM5 e um bullet, e pedi a NF. Recebi o produto depois de quase 3 semanas e vendo que nao veio a NF, solicitei via imail, me pediu meus dados (sendo que ja tinha no site meu cadastro) mais mesmo assim retornei com os dados. E ja faz 1 mes e nada de NF fiscal. 
> So para terem uma ideia, nem os distribuidores tem confiança na marca que representa, estão esperando queimar, e eu ficar no prejuízo. 
> Garantia de 6 meses, nao de um ano como chadi falou que seria.. (VENDA NOS PADRÕES UBNT)


Insista na NF ou devolva as pecas, pois se a Anatel baixar ai você nao tem como se defender.

Justamente para tentar reverter essa situacao que o Chadi foi contratado, mas pelo visto a UBNT demorou nas acoes e vai sofrer com isso. Espero sinceramente que toda essa reviravolta gere produtos melhores. A UBNT já mandou bem com um recall do Rocket Titanium, vamos ver se continua.

Eu já posterguei todas minhas compras com UBNT por isso: nao confio e nao quero ficar mandando para rma para esperar a boa vontade do distribuidor em trocar a peca.

Exijam a garantia da UBNT que é de 1 ano. Intelbras deveria dar 2 anos. Deliberant dá dois anos. Tp-Link da 5 anos  :Wink:

----------


## berboy

Temos que procurar outra solução mesmo, pois a UBNT com certeza tem o Brasil como um de seus maiores mercados e você nem consegue comprar um equipamento deles com cabo de força do padrão brasileiro, o que por sinal é proibido de vender, isso porque se você tentar comprar de algum distribuidor oficial, nunca tem, sempre ta em falta, que diga quem já comprou na StreakWaver, revendedor oficial, as últimas nanos que comprei la foi em setembro do ano passado, desde então eles não tem mais nanos, todas as semanas adiam a chegada do equipamento, nano lá ta igual folclore ou piada, já perdi a esperança de chegar, então além de todos os prejuízos com essa porcaria ainda temos que ficar implorando pra comprar os equipamentos, porque é tão escasso, que na verdade não temos nem como brigar por preços melhores, temos que pagar o preço que tiver e pegar o máximo que puder, muita das vezes por vias ilegais, o que mostra o total descaso da UBNT com nosso mercado, estamos aqui levantando uma empresa, aumentando o lucro dela, e se lascando com isso, a UBNT sabe que a maioria aqui compra ilegalmente, e não ta nem ae de deixar as coisas certas para nós brasileiros, é mais fácil deixar todo mundo se lascando, é mais fácil eles abastecerem o Paraguay e assim diminuir bastante a responsabilidade, pois quem compra la, já é muito difícil trazer, imagina levar de volta pra RMA e trazer novamente, vamos aqui nesse fórum mesmo iniciar uma discussão de alguma outra solução viável, quem ta usando mikrotik com sxt, posta ae, quem tem outra solução, aguardamos seu relato, pois só assim seremos vistos como empresas sérias e um mercado que realmente vai fazer falta se eles perderem, eu mesmo não sou muito de comentar, nem de falar, gosto muito de ler, mais chegou um ponto em que temos que realmente tomar uma posição séria sobre isso, estou disposto a juntar forças e procurar nossos direitos.

----------


## telworld

Quem ai tem experiencia em cooperativa o ideal mesmo é fazer uma e cuidar da importação e homologação assim esses importadores cria vergonha e nos atenda com a devida atenção e nos da o devido valor como pequenos provedor e o pequeno também se torna grande...mais digo aqui a maioria só fala mas não agi...povo gado e muitos boi de piranha.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Eu to injuriado com distribuidor no geral: é muita putaria e burocracia para você poder pagar a vista. Compro uma merreca, pago no dinheiro e ainda tenho que ficar feito um idiota de lado para outro, vou no banco, deposito, passo comprovante de depósito, aviso que vou recolher as pecas e nada, nao estao separadas. 

É nesses momentos que temos que aproveitar o calor da discussao e nos unirmos. Aqui eu tenho conseguido unir uma meia dúzia de pessoas baixo minha causa, porque eles se deram conta de que unidos comigo terao mais oportunidades que sozinhos e por conta. Querendo ou nao eu tenho vantagem porque sou um dos poucos que pode vender internet de forma legal, e quero apoiar-los para que muitos também possam trabalhar de forma legal.

E para manter meus parceiros com equipamentos, vou procurar o que tem de melhor no mercado. Já encontrei muita solucao alternativa e vou conseguir mais  :Wink: 

Tem inclusive empresa brasileira que pode me vender solucoes para o que preciso. Quando a gente partir para fibra gpon, quero ver fabricante de wi fi correndo atrás.

----------


## kfdigital

Esta aqui minha Dica, nao sou revenda, mas posso indicar, estou usando aqui e aprovo, Garantia de 1 ano e homologado de fabrica, a Partir de Agora e só espero as ubiquilixo queima as PORTA LAN ou PERDER POTENCIA, para fazer as troca.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Quem ai tem experiencia em cooperativa o ideal mesmo é fazer uma e cuidar da importação e homologação assim esses importadores cria vergonha e nos atenda com a devida atenção e nos da o devido valor como pequenos provedor e o pequeno também se torna grande...mais digo aqui a maioria só fala mas não agi...povo gado e muitos boi de piranha.


Rss, aqui tem umas idéias de como começar:
http://www.ocergs.coop.br/cooperativ...ma-cooperativa
http://www.afinco.org.br/indios-flas...ooperativa.htm
http://www.sebrae.com.br/uf/amapa/ab...a#.UYWHQEr_SwA
Em uma pesquisa pelo google achei esse nome:
"Cooperativa de Provedores de Acesso à Internet Estado de Rodônia"

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Esta aqui minha Dica, nao sou revenda, mas posso indicar, estou usando aqui e aprovo, Garantia de 1 ano e homologado de fabrica, a Partir de Agora e só espero as ubiquilixo queima as PORTA LAN ou PERDER POTENCIA, para fazer as troca.


Esse eu estou usando e gostando muito, mais acredito que é muito recente ainda para comemorar.
A explosão de problemas nos ubiquiti foi recente considerando-se o tempo que ela esta no mercado.

----------


## kfdigital

> Esse eu estou usando e gostando muito, mais acredito que é muito recente ainda para comemorar.
> A explosão de problemas nos ubiquiti foi recente considerando-se o tempo que ela esta no mercado.


Não, Não, Não estou a comemorar estou dando a dica para uma Saída de Emergência. Também estou no prejuízo mas não chega as 100 peças ou 500 como já mencionaram. Como este e um produto Nacional, e acredito Se vier a Da problema(tudo e possível) não fica tao difícil a Rma.

----------


## Fernandols

Pro pessoal que ta procurando outras soluções ai pra fugir de UBNT bom o que nós aqui temos de mais estavel na rede hj é Mk usando NV2 muito acima dos outros equipamentos,Intelbras ate agora bem mais ou menos pra quem quer conquistar mercado,os WOM 5000 ate que gostei apesar de alguns bugs,APC5M-18 nao gostei e nao recomendo firmware lixo cheio de bugs e antena muito muito fraca tentei um enlace de 7 km aprox. ou seja bem abaixo dos 20km prometidos pela Intelbras e mesmo chapando potencia no maximo o sinal nao ficou bom,mas subia um pouco conforme ia aumentando a potencia ou seja falta de antena,sorte que tinha uma Airgrid no local e pude fechar o enlace de forma satisfatoria com potencia relativamente baixa.
Então acho que Mk atualmente ainda é de longe a melhor opção.

----------


## diegodelinda

> Pro pessoal que ta procurando outras soluções ai pra fugir de UBNT bom o que nós aqui temos de mais estavel na rede hj é Mk usando NV2 muito acima dos outros equipamentos,Intelbras ate agora bem mais ou menos pra quem quer conquistar mercado,os WOM 5000 ate que gostei apesar de alguns bugs,APC5M-18 nao gostei e nao recomendo firmware lixo cheio de bugs e antena muito muito fraca tentei um enlace de 7 km aprox. ou seja bem abaixo dos 20km prometidos pela Intelbras e mesmo chapando potencia no maximo o sinal nao ficou bom,mas subia um pouco conforme ia aumentando a potencia ou seja falta de antena,sorte que tinha uma Airgrid no local e pude fechar o enlace de forma satisfatoria com potencia relativamente baixa.
> Então acho que Mk atualmente ainda é de longe a melhor opção.


No caso, o que é que a pessoa pode usar na torre, nesse cenário que vc sugere: mk + nv2? Sei que tem os omnitik, mas eles já são homologados. Achei bem interessante a solução "omnitik" pra mim, principalmente para formar micro-células. E os novos sxt lite estão com preço bem em conta, similar ao do nano loco, mas com 16dbi ao invés de 8dbi do nano loco. Estou vendo como uma solução muito boa, mas tenho essa dúvida sobre o que colocar na torre, que tenha bom custo benefício pra poucos clientes.

----------


## diegodelinda

> Aqui ja vai pra 2 meses que não compramos mais UBNT, so mikrotik, e posso afirmar, a banda e estabilidade mais que dobrou com mikrotik, e não uso nenhum NV2 nem nada, somente mimo 2x2...


Olá amigo. Como funciona esse negócio de usar somente mimo 2x2? É só ativar o padrão n, que ele vai funcionar dessa forma? Desculpe a pergunta de iniciante, é que antes eu pensava que só existia mimo 2x2 em conjunto com um protocolo proprietário, como o airmax, ipool, nv2. 

E no caso vc não o utiliza o nv2, porque acha que fica melhor o desempenho, ou é simplesmente para poder usar com equipamentos de outros fabricantes?

Outra coisa: o que vc utiliza na torre?

Vlw!

----------


## diegodelinda

> Aqui pelo contrário, os APC saem mais em conta que os UBNT, principalmente a base emissora em 5.8 GHz, já vem rádio e antena a um custo mais baixo que Rocket + Basestation.


E por quê vc não utiliza apc na sua rede? Não acha que seria melhor solução? Pq até agora eu só vejo falar muito bem da linha apc. Mas queria saber sua opinião...

----------


## EribertoTorres

> E por quê vc não utiliza apc na sua rede? Não acha que seria melhor solução? Pq até agora eu só vejo falar muito bem da linha apc. Mas queria saber sua opinião...


Por alguns motivos:
1- A loja que tem essas peças, tem poucas unidades e nao sei se continuarao trazendo.
2- Tentei contato direto com a Deliberant e me indicaram um distribuidor aqui, que comprando com eles sai mais caro que importar dos EUA, e igualmente comprando com eles terei que trazer dos EUA, logo nao me compensa.

Cheguei a conclusao de que se serei obrigado a importar tanto UBNT, como Deliberant, vou preferir trazer Mikrotik (se compensar).

----------


## Fernandols

> No caso, o que é que a pessoa pode usar na torre, nesse cenário que vc sugere: mk + nv2? Sei que tem os omnitik, mas eles já são homologados. Achei bem interessante a solução "omnitik" pra mim, principalmente para formar micro-células. E os novos sxt lite estão com preço bem em conta, similar ao do nano loco, mas com 16dbi ao invés de 8dbi do nano loco. Estou vendo como uma solução muito boa, mas tenho essa dúvida sobre o que colocar na torre, que tenha bom custo benefício pra poucos clientes.


Basestation + cartão R52Hn e Rb,omnitik só se for um local não muito poluido e pra atender a 1-1,5Km no maximo.

----------


## diegodelinda

Qual rb vcs recomendam para para usar com o cartão R52Hn? Que tenha bom custo benefício, seria só pra colocar numa omni ubnt. 

Seria pra atender uma cidade bem pequena, vai dar no máximo 1,5km de raio, então basestation não vale a pena pra essa situação. E caso aja necessidade, depois é só trocar a omni pelos painéis.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Qual rb vcs recomendam para para usar com o cartão R52Hn? Que tenha bom custo benefício, seria só pra colocar numa omni ubnt. 
> 
> Seria pra atender uma cidade bem pequena, vai dar no máximo 1,5km de raio, então basestation não vale a pena pra essa situação. E caso aja necessidade, depois é só trocar a omni pelos painéis.


Acho que no teu caso para sair mais barato uma Omni de dupla polaridade e um Rocket.

Aqui o que vai limitar o teu investimento seria a quantidade de clientes que pretendes captar. Se pretende ficar em uns 40-50 pode ser a soluçao que citei, já que o limitante é o rádio. Se pretender mais clientes, creio que valerá a pena as setoriais sim.

----------


## diegodelinda

> Acho que no teu caso para sair mais barato uma Omni de dupla polaridade e um Rocket.
> 
> Aqui o que vai limitar o teu investimento seria a quantidade de clientes que pretendes captar. Se pretende ficar em uns 40-50 pode ser a soluçao que citei, já que o limitante é o rádio. Se pretender mais clientes, creio que valerá a pena as setoriais sim.


Valeu pela dica. Mas no meu caso, eu quero usar o protocolo nv2, pois vou colocar sxt lite nos clientes. Por isso a questão de ser rb.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Uma Omnitik nao facilitaria sua vida?

----------


## kfdigital

usa uma rb 433. ou vai de ominitik mesmo.

----------


## diegodelinda

> Uma Omnitik nao facilitaria sua vida?


Cara, concerteza. E era o que eu estava pensando inicialmente. Só que parece que não é homologada, não sei ao certo ainda. Se alguém puder dar essa informação, ficaria grato.

----------


## kfdigital

Acredito que uma boa saída para a ubiquiti podia ser a confecçao de placa de reposiçao para a m5 loco, já visto que a maioria de defeito esta nesse componente, uma especie de placa reccal o provedor fica a critério de comprar a placa e fazer a reposição, já sabemos que a mikrotik vende as maiorias de suas routerboads sem um involucro, Então nada mais saudavel para a ubiquiti vender a placa para reposiçao da nanostation, caso a ubiquiti nao queira investir nisso deixo a dica para outras empresas confeccionar essas placas e nos fazemos a reposição.

----------


## raumaster

Eu acho que confecionar placas pra reposição é perpetuar a inerente fragilidade do projeto! Manter placas com componentes frágeis com menor proteção, pra logo vc ter que comprar uma placa nova e enfiar mais dinheiro na conta da Ubiquiti? Acho q não é o caminho, só uma opinião. Eu acho que deve ser feito uma revisão do projeto e lançar placas com porta LAN mais resistente pq há meios pra isso!

----------


## kfdigital

> Eu acho que confeccionar placas pra reposição é perpetuar a inerente fragilidade do projeto! Manter placas com componentes frágeis com menor proteção, pra logo vc ter que comprar uma placa nova e enfiar mais dinheiro na conta da Ubiquiti? Acho q não é o caminho, só uma opinião. Eu acho que deve ser feito uma revisão do projeto e lançar placas com porta LAN mais resistente pq há meios pra isso!


 Acho que muitos aqui acreditam no real problema de projeto, ou uso de componentes de baixa qualidade, mas não pensaria 2 veses e pagar seus 50 ou 80 Dilmas em uma placa com os problemas sanados. é uma solução barata e rápida dei a dica de pagar, mas fica a critério, acredito quem tem mais de 100 unidades desse equipamentos encostado no canto da parede gostaria de velos funcionando novamente não importa que seja rodando o aiOS ou o Krazer finware, Caso não exista interesse da ubiquiti no projetos, e uma Oportunidades de outras empresas confeccionar essas placa e fazer a venda, acredito não ser uma mal ideia ou algo de pouco lucro pois oportunidades e compradores não vai faltar.

----------


## jodrix

Pessoal, o Chadi sumiu tão rápido quanto chegou, viu que aqui tem muito provedor que apostou na UBIQUITI seus míseros lucros, ganhados na luta do dia a dia, aguentando cliente mal humorado fazendo milagre no fim do mês pra pagar a folha, pagando impostos abusivos, enfim sobrevivendo das migalhas das grandes (essas com certeza não usam Ubiquiti).

Haaa mas agora vou dar o tiro de misericórdia em vcs, to com quase 90 nanos locos m5 (todos com mesmo problema perda de potencia em uma das polaridades do RF) e dai resolvi tentar consertar, pelo menos tentar tirar UM POUCO DO TALO afinal 90 * 200 = R$ 18.000 amontoados juntando barata , detalhe, alguns com apenas 7 meses ou seja fora da garantia que é de 6 meses (que palhaçada, mas como tem otário pra comprar eles continuam com a mesma política).

Pesquisei ....pesquisei , tentei eu mesmo reparar e nada, alem de nao ter peças, é preciso no mínimo uma estação de retrabalho SMD pq quando tenta tirar os componentes com soldador ou mesmo soprador térmico levanta parte das trilhas, então depois de pesquisar aqui no fórum liguei para uma FAMOSA eletrônica e falei com técnico e ele ME GARANTIU que é erro de projeto e que TODOS ele repetiu TODOS os nanos vão queimar em menos de 2 anos, , segundo ele os nanos reparados ficam melhor que o original, e este tb me da garantia de 3 meses, enfim, vou ter que pagar pra ver.

AGORA vem o TIRO.

Ja testei Varias Soluções

Krazer , Elsys, aprouter, kosumi, intelbras, etc... Todos são bem piores que a ubnt.

Ultimamente estou em testes dos tp-links que ainda não estão homologados.


*Pois é galera, se correr o bicho pega se ficar o bicho come.*

----------


## raumaster

Pra mim isso se chama: obsolecência programada! Fazem algo pra durar menos propositalmente, mas como é dificil fazer algo durar exatamente o programado, pode ser que pife bem antes!

----------


## EribertoTorres

Tp-Link é BBF (só nao é bonito, mas é funcional.) O que pega nos Tp-Link é o software horrível, no mais, até com o bicho virado apontando para o chao ele conectava.

Eu sinceramente já larguei mao da UBNT e para os meus colegas peruanos que trabalham em parceira comigo, vou recomendar que usem MK. É chato esperar 4 meses, 2 meses para um RMA de uma Nanobridge.

Eu cogitei importar pecas da UBNT, mas se terei problemas com clientes revoltados, meu mísero lucro vai ser jogado fora. Ironicamente, o distribuidor Master da UBNT no Peru está lancando produtos com sua própria marca, e adivinhem que produto estao usando em regime OEM? Tp-Link com 5 anos de garantia (eu disse 5 anos de garantia e nao 3 meses).

Os TP-Links usam Atheros igual UBNT, nao infernizam sua vida por causa do aterramento e uso do cabo blindado (cuja utilidade descobrir através de um amigo engenheiro e nao por boca da UBNT), e funcionam bem.

Se eu chutar o pau da barraca irei de Tp-Link e sem uso de TDMA.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Eriberto... o rádio da TP-Link que vc está pensando em utilizar é TP-Link TL-WA7510N?

Abraço.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Sim, serei obrigado a passar minhas estaçoes para 5.8 GHz e usar esse TP-Link TL-WA7510N, porque o WA5210G funciona apenas em B/G e quero ter tudo com N.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Eriberto... não deixe, por favor de compartilhar suas experiências com o TP-Link TL-WA7510N.

Abraço.

----------


## PedroGabriel

Bom dia amigos!

Fugindo um pouco do assunto no PY se encontra deliberant para comprar? Pois a unica coisa que estou vendo a intelbras pecar e no preço!

----------


## AlineCosta

Boa tarde à todos!

Sou representante de uma Empresa que faz consertos em Equipamentos Ubiquiti e Mikrotik.
Entre em contato por e-mail [email protected] e saiba como podemos lhe ajudar a recuperar seus equipamentos.

----------


## ubntReparos

Caro Chadi...
Trabalho com reparo de equipamentos UBNT, mas mesmo assim não posso deixar de citar:


LAN: Os diodos TVS não protejem NADA, de cada 1000 reparos de Lan que faço, creio que uns 10 queimam os diodos de proteçao. (deveriam queimar, jogando a descaga para o terra, pra protejer o equipamento)


RF DE NANO LOCO: O chip AN (AN123, AN136 e afins) NÃO QUEIMA, o que acontece é que com o tempo, e com o calor do nosso BRASIL, ele vai "ENTORTANDO" e dá mal contato, isso pode ser constatado ligando o aparelho e apertando os chips.


Esse chip usado na saida de RF é de pessima qualidade, porque o mesmo é fabricado em camadas, e essas camadas parecem se descolar com o tempo, daí o mal contato.


E não adianta querer resoldar com ar quente, quanto mais esquenta, mais ele fica torto.
Em um produto tão caro, como os UBIQUITI, deveriam colocar o SE2593A20 em TODOS que usam o AN.


MEMORIA FLASH: Alguns equipamentos após atualizaçao, ou mesmo NOVOS que ainda não foram atualizados dão erro de memoria flash, algumas com o erro " Flash Memory failure" e outras com o erro "Counterfeit warning", e muitos usuário relacionam isso com equipamento falsificado, o que não é verdade, ISSO É ERRO DE MEMORIA, ou no proprio firmware, Já pude constatar isso inumeras vezes.


Na minha opinião, Ubiquiti são otimos equipamentos, só falta caprichar um pouco mais.


Nos reparos que faço coloco TVS´s de proteção de Lan com uma menor tensão de corte, e em reparos de RF que utilizam o "AN" sempre troco os 2 chips de RF por SE2593A20, ai sim, não retornam facilmente.


Essa é minha humilde contribuição, embora trabalho com reparos de UBIQUITI, E TAMBEM COMPRO COM DEFEITO, REPARO E VENDO.




Antes que perguntem, quem quiser reparar, vender, trocar UBNT, whatsApp 62 94581897.

----------


## rogeriodj

Resumindo, UBNT=PT=Porcaria!

----------


## iPaulocesar

> Caro Chadi...
> Trabalho com reparo de equipamentos UBNT, mas mesmo assim não posso deixar de citar:
> 
> 
> LAN: Os diodos TVS não protejem NADA, de cada 1000 reparos de Lan que faço, creio que uns 10 queimam os diodos de proteçao. (deveriam queimar, jogando a descaga para o terra, pra protejer o equipamento)
> 
> 
> RF DE NANO LOCO: O chip AN (AN123, AN136 e afins) NÃO QUEIMA, o que acontece é que com o tempo, e com o calor do nosso BRASIL, ele vai "ENTORTANDO" e dá mal contato, isso pode ser constatado ligando o aparelho e apertando os chips.
> 
> ...


Amigo como posso enviar meus equipamentos pra você ? No momento estou com problema em um bullet M2hp

----------

